# Cardiff City RedBlueDragonBirds 2012-2013 season



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

I've never felt so uncomfortable and pissed off at the start of a City season than this one, but here's the official CCFC thread anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2012)

You should perhaps have called this thread 'cardiff city blues 2012/13'


----------



## 1%er (Jul 11, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> You should perhaps have called this thread 'cardiff city blues 2012/13'


or red faced Cardiff City fans 2012/13


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2012)

Or just maybe a simple Cardiff City 2012-13 would have sufficed!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

1927 said:


> Or just maybe a simple Cardiff City 2012-13 would have sufficed!


I thought I'd best cover all possible permutations of the club's nickname.

After all, we can't really be just the 'Bluebirds' when we're playing in red with a red dragon on our shirts, can we?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought I'd best cover all possible permutations of the club's nickname.
> 
> After all, we can't really be just the 'Bluebirds' when we're playing in red with a red dragon on our shirts, can we?


 
How many people do you seriously think will be shouting for the red dragons this season?there has never been any suggestion that we will be anything other than the Bluebirds and to imply other wise just detracts from the whole  red argument and weakens the case of the keep cardiff blue brigade and makes them look like a load of whinging girls.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

1927 said:


> How many people do you seriously think will be shouting for the red dragons this season?


What are our new fans supposed to think (and this is *all* about our new, shirt-buying fans)?

We play in red. Red is our colour. Our badge is red. It has a big red dragon on it.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

But if you don't believe me, ask yourself this.

When we were in Div 4, how many of the fans do you think would have just rolled over and accepted this re-branding in the vague, unexplained hope that changing our strip is going to somehow pave the way to unbridled success?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ive seen, as i'm sure you have, City play in blue, red, green, yellow. black and white. We were always the bluebirds tho, and I dare say i will be watching them in blue a fair bit this season too.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

1927 said:


> We were always the bluebirds tho, and I dare say i will be watching them in blue a fair bit this season too.


Not at home, you won't.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

editor said:


> Not at home, you won't.


 
Obviously.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 12, 2012)

Bad luck, guys. you just missed out on promotion again! Next year, eh?

(Saves me posting it next year)


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Bad luck, guys. you just missed out on promotion again! Next year, eh?
> 
> (Saves me posting it next year)


 
lol


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2012)

We've signed some Slovenian. Couldn't give a toss.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

Come you reds!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

This new signing looks like he's turned up at the wrong stadium.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> We've signed some Slovenian. Couldn't give a toss.


 
cant have been much of a fan then!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2012)

1927 said:


> cant have been much of a fan then!


 
Any other season and I'd be straight onto youtube checking this guy out. Can't really be arsed when he's signing for the laughing stock that our club has become.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder what sort of players the Far East market likes best?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2012)

editor said:


> I wonder what sort of players the Far East market likes best?


 
Players that win things just the same as me and I thought you!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 12, 2012)

Not enough  in the world. Fuck me.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably have to change it next year.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> This new signing looks like he's turned up at the wrong stadium.


 
They need to change the seats.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> They need to change the seats.


I hear fans in the Far East prefer purple grass too.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 13, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Not enough  in the world. Fuck me.



Please tell me thats been done in pen.

Not because of the subject matter but because of the god awful quality of the work. Did he do it on himself in the mirror?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2012)

Amazes me how many people who no longer support The Bluebirds are still posting in this thread.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

1927 said:


> Amazes me how many people who no longer support The Bluebirds are still posting in this thread.


I think you'll find that the people posting still support the Bluebirds. They just don't support the comedy corporate business currently masquerading under the name.

This article from a Doncaster fans sums it up rather well.


> *Out of Love – On Finding it Hard to Follow Your Club    *
> 
> Increasingly people want success, and it would appear they’ll take it at any cost. As seen by the ‘experiment’ at Rovers, and the rebranding of Cardiff City, just the promise of success, no matter how flimsy, is enough to make many tuck their morals away in a draw and tug their forelocks for the new lords of the manor. I just can’t relate to that. Of course people will say _“well, that’s football”,_ but every time you say that a grass-roots club dies. Whilst many Cardiff City fans refused to renew their season tickets in the face of the club’s rebranding, of the many thousands who already had only 70 asked for a refund. Chucking away your heritage for an unproven and unfounded business plan to win over people thousands of miles away who’ve never heard of your club? Well, that’s football.
> 
> http://popularstand.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/out-of-love-on-finding-it-hard-to-follow-your-club/


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I think you'll find that the people posting still support the Bluebirds. They just don't support the comedy corporate business currently masquerading under the name.
> 
> This article from a Doncaster fans sums it up rather well.


That Donny lad is a good friend of mine (and follows Wales, his dad played for Wales at some, not full international, level

Top lad, top writer


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> That Donny lad is a good friend of mine (and follows Wales, his dad played for Wales at some, not full international, level
> 
> Top lad, top writer


Proper fan, too.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 13, 2012)

As long as we play at home in red and get fed lies I will never watch us


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 13, 2012)

1927 said:


> Amazes me how many people who no longer support The Bluebirds are still posting in this thread.





You're coming across as a bit of a knob to be honest.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 15, 2012)

some kind of kick off at Newbury races between Cardiff and swansea fans
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18846905


> "It appears to be caused by football supporters from Swansea and Cardiff who met in the ground."
> Racegoer Julie Davis told the Racing Post: "It was a disgrace and I won't be coming again.
> "It took so long to get it sorted out.
> "Every time you thought it had stopped it started again. I reckon there were at least 30 people involved. It was scary."
> Another eyewitness Denise Mathias told the newspaper: "It just seemed to be a big fight between football supporters from Cardiff and Swansea. It was terrible. I saw a stocky man covered in blood having his head stamped on."


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2012)

Classy.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

So Miller's off then.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18851139

looks like the transfers may be coming thick and fast now!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> So Miller's off then.



I'm not disappointed but am surprised.

Managers tend to have a habit of not wanting to admit to themselves that a big signing they've made isn't cutting it.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> After all, we can't really be just the 'Bluebirds' when we're playing in red with a red dragon on our shirts, can we?


 
I doubt that every Darlington player is a Quaker.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> I doubt that every Darlington player is a Quaker.


 
Or Northampton fans cobblers, or Luton fans hatters, etc


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> Or Northampton fans cobblers, or Luton fans hatters, etc


It's just fucking embarrassing to be singing Bluebirds when we're playing in red and your badge has a great big clip art dragon on it.

Least it should be embarrassing if you're a proper football fan that gives a shit about the club's heritage. You may be happy to go along with whatever random colour scheme is inflicted on us for the supposed shirt-purchasing pleasure of faraway fans who probably have no idea who the fuck we are, but it's not for me, thanks.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 16, 2012)

editor said:


> It's just fucking embarrassing to be singing Bluebirds when we're playin gin red and uor badge has a great big clip art dragon onbi it.
> 
> Least it should be embarrassing if you're a proper football fan tat gives a shit about the club's heritage. You may be happy to go along with whatever random colour scheme is inflicted on us for the supposed shirt-purchasing pleasure of faraway fans who probably have no idea who the fuck we are, but it's not for me, thanks.


 
So why start a Cardiff City thread for the new season then, i take it you will be unsubriscibing from your own thread then!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> So why start a Cardiff City thread for the new season then, i take it you will be unsubriscibing from your own thread then!


You seem to have this bizarre notion that because I'm unhappy with my club - yes MY FUCKING CLUB - being turned upside down by foreign investors with no respect for the history, culture or tradition or Cardiff City then I'm no longer allowed to comment on them.

I'll always support Cardiff City FC but right now I'm having trouble finding that team amongst all the corporate rebranding and bullshit.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> It's just fucking embarrassing to be singing Bluebirds when we're playing in red and your badge has a great big clip art dragon on it.
> 
> Least it should be embarrassing if you're a proper football fan that gives a shit about the club's heritage. You may be happy to go along with whatever random colour scheme is inflicted on us for the supposed shirt-purchasing pleasure of faraway fans who probably have no idea who the fuck we are, but it's not for me, thanks.


 
The Clip Art Dragons would be a fine, fine name for the new iteration of a glorious club.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 17, 2012)

editor said:


> It's just fucking embarrassing to be singing Bluebirds when we're playing in red and your badge has a great big clip art dragon on it.



Somehow I suspect the fans at the ground won't sound at all embarrassed whilst singing it.
In fact they'll probably be singing it even louder and more often than before* to make a point. Emphasising the fact that they are proud 'bluebirds' no matter what kit the owners put us in.

* Ironically I think last season we chanted Bluebirds less than in any other season that I can personally remember.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Somehow I suspect the fans at the ground won't sound at all embarrassed whilst singing it.
> In fact they'll probably be singing it even louder and more often than before* to make a point. Emphasising the fact that they are proud 'bluebirds' no matter what kit the owners put us in.
> 
> * Ironically I think last season we chanted Bluebirds less than in any other season that I can personally remember.


Some might, but others seem only too happy to roll over and take whatever scraps our new owners feed us, such is their desperation for success at any cost.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2012)

made me laugh anyway!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 19, 2012)

classic e-bay item   




> As a result of Cardiff City 'rebranding' and changing the home strip from blue to red and replacing the historic bluebirds badge with that of a dragon, I have decided to boycott the club until this decision is reversed. As someone who followed the club home and away regularly, a sizable gap has been left that needs to be filled. With selling history and tradition the latest trend within football, I have decided to get on the bandwagon. The highest bidder on this auction can decide which team I support for the 2012/13 football season. In return for this they will receive a signed certificate authenticating my support, and I will buy them a pint or soft drink of their choice at the first game I attend.
> 
> I attended 51 matches in all competitions last season, and have traveled to home and away fixtures since I was 14. This has given me good experience of football support and can offer you such useful tips as Blackburn having the best pies, Burnley having the most attractive staff selling hot dogs and to never, ever, go to Scunthorpe. Last season I produced match reports for every game I attended which can be found on my website www.myonlycardiff.com. I will keep up this service for any fixtures I attend for the team of the winning bidder and blog about my experiences following my new side for the season. I will also pretend all your players are really good on Twitter, even if they're actually quite rubbish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Jul 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> made me laugh anyway!



Been completely overused and so isn't funny unless done really really well.

The Martinez leaving Swansea one was the last one decent one I've seen. Stringing a load of sweaaring together just doesn't cut it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> made me laugh anyway!




That's possibly the worst downfall parody yet. Very poor effort.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 24, 2012)

Dudders and the auction on sky sports news


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 24, 2012)

Did anyione go to the keep cardiff blue meeting tonight?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2012)

report of sorts
'heated'



> Members of the KCB group had hoped to discuss a menu of activities aimed at reversing Tan’s decision and get the team playing in blue again.​​But a section of supporters, who said they supported the Bluebirds “unconditionally”, also attended the meeting and made their anger at the KCB cause known. After a series of heated exchanges throughout the two-hour meeting, attended by more than 120 people, the dissenting group were asked to leave but did not.​


​Read More​​http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...ver-re-branding-91466-31466870/#ixzz21ZpfmPty​


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2012)

Splitters.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

Some people will do anything for success. Or even the vague hope of success, even when there's no actual logic in the heritage-stripping arguments.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2012)

Sad innit?  Success is overrated anyway.  Not much fun grubbing about at the bottom of the Prem.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 25, 2012)

tommers said:


> Sad innit? Success is overrated anyway. Not much fun grubbing about at the bottom of the Prem.


 
About the only advantage is seeing your team on Match of the Day rather than that shitty football league program. That Manish is a wanker, and seeing Steve Claridge talk bullshit about your team week in, week out, makes you wanna kill people.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> About the only advantage is seeing your team on Match of the Day rather than that shitty football league program. That Manish is a wanker, and seeing Steve Claridge talk bullshit about your team week in, week out, makes you wanna kill people.



Ha. That is true.  And lots of games aren't even streamed.  So there is that I suppose.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

This is how fucked up the club is now:



> *KEEP CARDIFF BLUE *
> 
> The Keep Cardiff Blue campaign is very concerned that its meeting last night to discuss protest plans was disrupted and eventually curtailed due to intimidation and threats of violence from a small group who, in their own words, “unconditionally” backed the club’s rebrand plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 25, 2012)

Club puts it foot down .... or rather, responds rather limply



> The club firmly believes it is now time to draw a line under the recent publicised changes and hope that all fans will put aside their grievances and allow the football on the field to be the main talking point, thereby avoiding a detrimental effect on our collective aims and goals.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

My collective aim is for us to play in blue and have a bluebird as our crest.


----------



## pauld (Jul 29, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Somehow I suspect the fans at the ground won't sound at all embarrassed whilst singing it.
> In fact they'll probably be singing it even louder and more often than before* to make a point. Emphasising the fact that they are proud 'bluebirds' no matter what kit the owners put us in.
> 
> * Ironically I think last season we chanted Bluebirds less than in any other season that I can personally remember.


 
Am likewise hoping and thinking that there will be a sea of blue at the opening televised game against Huddersfield - every City fan with a blue shirt to dig it out and wear with pride - first step in knocking this Red Bluebird bollocks into touch. Can't force a change, but we can embarrass them into a(nother) U-turn.

Blue balloons, blue confetti and thousands of City fans chanting Bluebirds as the team runs out in that red abomination of a kit - now that will look good on the telly box.

(hoping for a close-up of Vincent Tan's face as it happens too). 

Will also be VERY interesting to see how many replica red shirts are sold before the start of the season...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 30, 2012)

Danny Boyle eat your heart out.... hog roast and beer.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Let's celebrate our history but starting the season stripped of it!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2012)

this response amused


> *Its_Nicola* ‏@*NicolaBishop27*
> #*ilovethecity2012* Do I FUCK! Not after the lies, not giving a shit about fans, & deleting our history! #*pissoff*


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

All this budsy "Malky" stuff grates too.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

ddraig said:


> this response amused


I think I've fallen in love with Its_Nicola


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2012)

editor said:


> I think I've fallen in love with Its_Nicola



She's very nice and her mother is too. Despite the fact that they were huge Richard Langley fans when I knew them. Useless waste of money that he was. 

I haven't spoken to either of them in years. Was quite freaky to see that name and then the feed and go oi I know her!


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 31, 2012)

This red thing is utterly fucking shameful


----------



## 1927 (Jul 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> this response amused


 
I does seem a strange repsonse to stop loving Cardiff City tho., Its a bit like falling out of love with ya girlfriend as a 15 year old cos her dad makes her get her hair cut!


----------



## pauld (Jul 31, 2012)

Judging by the response this is getting on Twitter, this is going to blow up gigantically in their face.

Here's hoping for a pitiful attendance on Friday August 10th, to go with the pitiful badge, pitiful rebrand and pitiful treatment of fans.

And on a point of order, shouldn't it be #ILOVE*S*THECITY2012 ?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> I does seem a strange repsonse to stop loving Cardiff City tho., Its a bit like falling out of love with ya girlfriend as a 15 year old cos her dad makes her get her hair cut!


yes mr ambassador


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2012)

pauld said:


> Judging by the response this is getting on Twitter, this is going to blow up gigantically in their face.
> 
> Here's hoping for a pitiful attendance on Friday August 10th, to go with the pitiful badge, pitiful rebrand and pitiful treatment of fans.
> 
> And on a point of order, shouldn't it be #ILOVE*S*THECITY2012 ?


start it! start it!


----------



## poisondwarf (Jul 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> I does seem a strange repsonse to stop loving Cardiff City tho., Its a bit like falling out of love with ya girlfriend as a 15 year old cos her dad makes her get her hair cut!






It's more than getting her hair cut though isn't it...more like getting a fucking head transplant.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 31, 2012)

Cheltenahm 0 Bluebirds 4

Earnie shows malky what he is made of.


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2012)

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/01/s...-tottenham-supporter-sale-football/index.html

Come on folks, you know it makes sense.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/01/s...-tottenham-supporter-sale-football/index.html
> 
> Come on folks, you know it makes sense.


posted!
that is a great shame really
the latest blog entry is a really good read
http://myonlycardiff.com/

wanted to put this pic from there in spolier code but dunno how


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

Sickening.

Are those your photos?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 2, 2012)

Some needs to get a Boris dangling off that cherry picker pronto.

Sorry - this really is no laughing matter. But sometimes laughter can help. Bastards.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Sickening.
> 
> Are those your photos?


no they are from that blog, thought the name in the properties was the photographer but now presuming it is the blog owner as no one credited


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/01/s...-tottenham-supporter-sale-football/index.html
> 
> Come on folks, you know it makes sense.


 
well any fan who can turn his back on his club and support another at the drop of a hat needs to take a very serious look at themselves.


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> well any fan who can turn his back on his club and support another at the drop of a hat needs to take a very serious look at themselves.


It wasn't at 'the drop of a hat'.

It was 850 quid.


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2012)

Jesus christ. Poor twat.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2012)

Corax said:


> It wasn't at 'the drop of a hat'.
> 
> It was 850 quid.


 
he sold out, end of. What people outside of Cardiff wont know is this guy is a self publicising wannabee twat.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2012)

tommers said:


> Jesus christ. Poor twat.


 
Exactly!


----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> he sold out, end of. What people outside of Cardiff wont know is this guy is a self publicising wannabee twat.


With 850 quid.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> he sold out, end of. What people outside of Cardiff wont know is this guy is a self publicising wannabee twat.


Or perhaps he's a true fan who refuses to clap along to the ker-ching of far distant foreign investors who don't give a flying fuck about the history, tradition or heritage of the club? 

He's made his stand and I admire him for it because he's done a fantastic job of highlighting the shit that's going on at Caridiff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 3, 2012)

*Heidar Helguson joins Cardiff City from QPR*


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

He's 34. Not exactly team building stuff.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2012)

*Oxford United 1-2 Cardiff City*


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 7, 2012)

Keep Cardiff Blue latest plans....







> With City's first League game against Huddersfield on Friday 17th August, all our attention is now focussed on protesting at that game.
> 
> Attached you will find poster/flyer/sticker artwork for a pre-game protest planned for 18.45 outside th
> e main entrance to the stadium. We urge all of you who can attend to be present at that protest, even if you are not intending to attend the game itself. Please also print out the artwork and use it in any way you can to publicise the event as widely as possible beforehand. With Sky cameras present we need as large a presence as possible to be gathered at 18.45. If you are able to make and bring a Keep Cardiff Blue banner, so much the better.
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2012)

Bellers signs and not a titter on here!lol

Building an awesome squad for this season.

Some odd rumours flying round tonite!!!!!


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2012)

Has Bellamy signed for you? Good stuff. Got a lot of time for Bellamy.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> Has Bellamy signed for you? Good stuff. Got a lot of time for Bellamy.


 
Yeah confirmed today. makes the red shirt look very nice indeed.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2012)

Not sure I'd go that far.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 10, 2012)

I cannot think of a season I have been excited about less.

Football has always been about far more than success on the pitch to me, it is about going down with your mates, camaraderie, feeling part of the ‘Cardiff City family’, sharing the highs and the lows. I felt it was my club. Yes, I know it has always been Sams Club, Clemo’s club or Wrights club, or what ever, but it was possible to feel part of the club.

I don’t feel that anymore. I just feel like a customer and I have no more connection with the club than I do with my bank. It is about far more than the colour of the shirt, I don’t really give a fuck what colour we play in. It is the way the fans have been trampled over without the slightest concern.

If there was any logic behind it it would help, but there is no evidence that this re-branding will bring in any more money and here we are still with massive debts and taking on a player who failed to deliver the business two years ago and paying him £35k a week.

When we signed Bellamy on loan two years ago I was ecstatic. Today – I just yawned. If success and premiership was all I was interested in, I would have stopped watching City a long time ago. My enthusiasm has been ripped out of me.

I will be down there using my season ticket as usual and willing the team on to win, but I get the feeling I am just keeping my seat warm till VT does not need me and sells my seat at twice the price to the prawn sandwich brigade and floats the club on the stock market.

The worst part is that all this has caused a massive rift between fans, with people threatening to ‘bury’ people who turn up in blue. I know the internet is not a fair reflection of what the majority of fans think, but I definitely get the vibe a massive wedge has been driven between the fans and the club really don’t give a shit about this.

I will be at the Huddersfield game next week cos I have a season ticket and don’t want to waste it, not because I am excited about the start of the season.

Despite this, I am praying and hoping the club can prove me wrong. They still have time to redeem themselves.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2012)

We beat Newcastle 4-1. Normally I'd be elated, but it's all a bit meh at the moment.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19226530


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 14, 2012)

Supporters trust meet with City's financial director

not many meaningful answers though


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2012)

Who _are_ all these people and what are they hoping to get out of Cardiff?



> The current board can be divided into two main groups – Executive directors and Non-Executive directors. The Non-Executives can then be further sub-divided into two groups – UK based directors and non UK based directors.
> 
> Dato Tan Tien Ghee is Chairman of the club , overseeing  and contributing to all board activities. He is a long term business associate  of Vincent Tan. Despite being based in Malaysia , he is a regular attender of board meetings when in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2012)

So no Wembley Carling/Capital One/Rumbelows/Milk/League Cup trip for us this season then.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19159869


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2012)

We conceded a goal because we'd brought the wrong ankle tape?!!!

Someone should get a hairdrying for that!

But I'm relieved. If we can just bomb out of the FA Cup now that will help with our shallow squad problems and us not concentrating on the league enough. That cup run last year cost us automatic IMO.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

The club has now banned any any protest at all from their land and anybody doing so will be moved on or arrested if they refuse to do so. 

Cunts.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 16, 2012)

editor said:


> The club has now banned any any protest at all from their land and anybody doing so will be moved on or arrested if they refuse to do so.
> 
> Cunts.


http://keepcardiffblue.co.uk/wp/?p=127




> We received advice from the local police last night that the club has banned any protest at all from their land and anybody doing so will be moved on.
> 
> In the light of this and the previous threats of violence against protesters from prominent supporters of the club’s rebrand we feel duty bound to cancel the planned protest scheduled for 6:45pm outside the main entrance to the stadium.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2012)

Fuck. Me. Unbelievable.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2012)

It almost takes me right back to when I started the Football fans against the Criminal Justice Act campaign which also sought to ban fans protesting.


----------



## agricola (Aug 17, 2012)

Having watched the first 80 minutes of the Huddersfield game, I have to say its a crying shame that local police didnt ban any football as well*.

* a sentiment that I will no doubt extend to the environs of Goodison after United smash us on Monday


----------



## 1927 (Aug 17, 2012)

We are Top of the league say we are top of the league.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> We are Top of the league say we are top of the league.


 
And our best player on the night.... Graham Marshall for me  . Not a good omen. Helguson was pretty unimpressive. Early days i suppose.

Pleasing to see the crowd a sea of blue though. It was like a 'kits through the ages' fashion show. There were tops on display i have not seen for years. And everytime we got dangerous ... "Bluebirds, Bluebirds, Blueirds".


----------



## pauld (Aug 18, 2012)

Here's what I thought of last night - not a match report!

http://2chevrons.wordpress.com/


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 18, 2012)

pauld said:


> Here's what I thought of last night - not a match report!
> 
> http://2chevrons.wordpress.com/


good read sir.

here is an interesting post from the Lone Gunman


----------



## 1927 (Aug 18, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> And our best player on the night.... Graham Marshall for me  . Not a good omen. Helguson was pretty unimpressive. Early days i suppose.
> 
> Pleasing to see the crowd a sea of blue though. It was like a 'kits through the ages' fashion show. There were tops on display i have not seen for years. And everytime we got dangerous ... "Bluebirds, Bluebirds, Blueirds".


 
Your commitment to Cardiff City and the Keep Cardiff Blue campaign would be enhanced if you could atleast get the name of our star keeper correct!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 18, 2012)

1927 said:


> Your commitment to Cardiff City and the Keep Cardiff Blue campaign would be enhanced if you could atleast get the name of our star keeper correct!


 
Fair play... bit of a mare there 

Sorry Dave


----------



## trampie (Aug 19, 2012)

Its sad that Cardiff now play in red, but there is little the fans can do about it, if that is what the owners want, Cardiff have got to get promoted this year, they have the team on paper to do it, they need to get a share of the £3 billion tv money that kicks in next season, Swansea need to stay there and Cardiff need to get there this season, if both then stay up for say 5 years, they can both become more or less permanent top flight teams for the next 25 years or so after that give or take a season or two, if they are managed financially correctly as teams that go down from the Prem after the huge tv money kicks in particularly after having had a few seasons in the Prem will have a big financial advantage over regular Championship teams, Cardiff need to do the business this season.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 19, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> Pleasing to see the crowd a sea of blue though. It was like a 'kits through the ages' fashion show. There were tops on display i have not seen for years. And everytime we got dangerous ... "Bluebirds, Bluebirds, Blueirds".



I saw no sea of blue. I saw a patchwork quilt. 

As you say there were tops from the ages but not just blue ones. I also saw retro red tops whose statement I was unsure of. We'll wear red if we must... but we ain't financially supporting the decision?

I also saw a fair few new red kits as well as people wearing red Wales shirts, rugby shirts and whatever random red garment they owned such as a hoodie. Once again I'm not sure if they were choosing to wear red for the club or if it was just their favourite top.

Plus as always there were people wearing neither colour. Make of that what we will.

No mention of the clock turning off briefly so that the protest meant to take place at 8 minutes wouldn't have the stadium clock as a prompter? Cunning trick by the club and one that seemed to work. Protesters don't know how to synchronise watches like in the SAS.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 19, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I saw no sea of blue. I saw a patchwork quilt.


 
Well, yes, there were a lot of red tops there, but significantly outnumbered by blues from where i was standing. I was a little bit surprised by that.

I was wondering which way Billy The Badge was going to go with the unofficial merchandise. A new red AND blue scarf seems to have been his reaction - fair play 

I have to say, as someone with anarcho syndicalist sympathies, as much as i dislike the rebrand and everything it stands for - and it pains me to say this - but i do quite like the red and black combination


----------



## pauld (Aug 19, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I saw no sea of blue. I saw a patchwork quilt.
> 
> As you say there were tops from the ages but not just blue ones. I also saw retro red tops whose statement I was unsure of. We'll wear red if we must... but we ain't financially supporting the decision?
> 
> ...


 
That's an interesting point about the clock, but, given the level of apathy/acceptance not sure it would have made a blind bit of difference anyway.

There were a LOT of red tops in the Family End - the pester power factor having paid off, but the thing that most surprised (and totally depressed) me were the significant numbers of "grown-ups" who've bought into this crap and purchased a shite new jersey with a shite new badge for £42.

I'm also partial to a bit of red and black, but not with me football!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 20, 2012)

off to Bristle on saturday - this red blue thing is going to be mighty confusing!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2012)

0-0 at half time in the battle of the American Express Community Stadiumers vs the 
RedBlueDragonBirds.

Get your corporate sponsored rattles going!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19252293


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...s-crystal-palace-in-350k-deal-91466-31684020/

So is this Darcy Blake any good then ?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 23, 2012)

Had Rooney in his back pocket last September but nah he's pretty shit tbh. Too short and his first touch is horrid, he gets an easy time of the fans for being a local, but league 1 player at best.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 23, 2012)

That's good, the way it looks at the moment we'll be playing in league one next season anyway


----------



## 1927 (Aug 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...s-crystal-palace-in-350k-deal-91466-31684020/
> 
> So is this Darcy Blake any good then ?


 
I'd have kept him.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2012)

God it's embarrassing being a Cardiff fan because of those fucking Malaysian ego-monster cunts. Whenever I meet other fans, many find it hilarious that we've just rolled over and let them dictate our colours, badge, emblem and branding for a still as-yet unspecified reason.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2012)

So the new RedBlueDragonBirds era gets off to a bumpy start at Bristol.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2012)

This is already my worst ever season of being a Cardiff fan.

Because of those ego-driven, rebranding cunts, I've now got an attitude of indifference where once there was nothing but passion and belief.

Fuck, I can't even decide whether to boycott this travesty of a club or not.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2012)

editor said:


> So the new RedBlueDragonBirds era gets off to a bumpy start at Bristol.


 
Unbeaten in red, nil points in blue.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2012)

editor said:


> This is already my worst ever season of being a Cardiff fan.
> 
> Because of those ego-driven, rebranding cunts, I've now got an attitude of indifference where once there was nothing but passion and belief.
> 
> Fuck, I can't even decide whether to boycott this travesty of a club or not.


 
Well do us all a favour and decide quick so you can either join in a celebration of our season or quit the thread with ya non stop fucking moaning.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2012)

where's the handbag icon gone!


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2012)

You've signed Nicky Maynard.  He's really quite good.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> You've signed Nicky Maynard. He's really quite good.


 
Great great signing I think. The skills of Bothroyd with ana bility to stay on his feet too, the off the ball runing of Bellamy, with the pace of a young Rob Earnshaw and finishing as ggood as anyone in the division. that said he'll probabably now fail tro score before xmas, then put on too much weight during january and be consigned to the bench for the rest of the season!
Fair do's to those owners of ours they have spunked up the money to have a pop at promotion, how very dare they, the egotistical wankers!


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well do us all a favour and decide quick so you can either join in a celebration of our season or quit the thread with ya non stop fucking moaning.


Imagine! A life long Cardiff fan not obediently clapping along to the whims of our millionaire corporate rebranders!

Anyone would think that I've got some integrity and balls, rather than being a pathetically desperate, success-craving 'fan' who's prepared to see Cardiff's history, heritage and tradition being sold down the river - and City fans being split in two - over the unexplained fancies of our Johnny-come-lately owners.

And you can't even see the damage they've caused, while you're busily dismissing the opinions and concerns of true fans like myself.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Imagine! A life long Cardiff fan not obediently clapping along to the whims of our millionaire corporate rebranders!
> 
> Anyone would think that I've got some integrity and balls, rather than being a pathetically desperate, success-craving 'fan' who's prepared to see Cardiff's history, heritage and tradition being sold down the river - and City fans being split in two - over the unexplained fancies of our Johnny-come-lately owners.
> 
> And you can't even see the damage they've caused, while you're busily dismissing the opinions and concerns of true fans like myself.


 
Everyone knows your stance, i dont suppose anybody really likes whats happened, but some of us would atleast like to enjoy the season with the squad that they have built with out your continual whining on this thread.


----------



## pauld (Sep 1, 2012)

1927 said:


> Everyone knows your stance, i dont suppose anybody really likes whats happened, but some of us would atleast like to enjoy the season with the squad that they have built with out your continual whining on this thread.


 
The goon squad at CCS may already be confiscating flags mentioning swear words like "BLUE", but last time I checked they hadn't yet been able to ban the expression of opinions and dissent, and whilst the majority of appeasers and Premiership wannabes have sucked up the rebrand like pliant puppies, those of us with a mind to will continue to whine and bitch about the trashing of history and the grubby soul-selling until we go back to blue and ditch this Fire and Passion bollocks!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2012)

pauld said:


> The goon squad at CCS may already be confiscating flags mentioning swear words like "BLUE", but last time I checked they hadn't yet been able to ban the expression of opinions and dissent, and whilst the majority of appeasers and Premiership wannabes have sucked up the rebrand like pliant puppies, those of us with a mind to will continue to whine and bitch about the trashing of history and the grubby soul-selling until we go back to blue and ditch this Fire and Passion bollocks!


 
My point is start a new thread for whining and bitching.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

1927 said:


> My point is start a new thread for whining and bitching.


This is a thread about Cardiff City's 2012-3 season. There'll be no censorship or whitewashing on the subject just because we're not all clapping along to the corporate fisting.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


> This is a thread about Cardiff City's 2012-3 season. There'll be no censorship or whitewashing on the subject just because we're not all clapping along to the corporate fisting.


 
Well if that is the case please contain your posts to what isn happening on the pitch!


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well if that is the case please contain your posts to what isn happening on the pitch!


No team threads here have _*ever*_ been confined to just talking about what's happenined on the pitch and this thread will be no different.

You need to take a step back and think about what you're posting here, imo. You're trying to deny lifelong Cardiff fans their voice just because they haven't bought into the same soul-sucking, heritage-trashing 'dream' as you.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 1, 2012)

editor said:


> ... while you're busily dismissing the opinions and concerns of true fans like myself.



How are we defining true fan?

For me its someone who supports the club no matter how shit it gets. Through thick and thin.
Historically that shitness has consisted of lower level football, chairman asset stripping (to pay debts or for profit), threats of administration, awful performances on the pitch and crowds of less than 3k.

Today its foreign investors spending millions on players, modern 27k seater stadiums and wanting to change the shirt colour to attract foreign supporters (although I personally believe its the chairman's version of wearing lucky socks, thinks the blue is unlucky as we've came so close too many times).

I'll continue to grin and bear like a true fan.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'll continue to grin and bear like a true fan.


A true fan doesn't just roll over when some new foreign investor rocks up and tells the fans to either accept an unwanted complete change of identity without a whimper or fuck off.

I'm pretty much ashamed to be a Cardiff fan these days. We've become the laughing stock of the division, and rightly so.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> No team threads here have _*ever*_ been confined to just talking about what's happenined on the pitch and this thread will be no different.
> 
> You need to take a step back and think about what you're posting here, imo. You're trying to deny lifelong Cardiff fans their voice just because they haven't bought into the same soul-sucking, heritage-trashing 'dream' as you.


 
You seem to think you are the only cardiff fan who matters and ruining this thread with your ranting. even the title is a load of bollocks as there is not and never has been a ny talk pof being called the red dragons rather than the bluebirds.

You are in a very small minority, move on and get behind the team.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> A true fan doesn't just roll over when some new foreign investor rocks up and tells the fans to either accept an unwanted complete change of identity without a whimper or fuck off.
> 
> I'm pretty much ashamed to be a Cardiff fan these days. We've become the laughing stock of the division, and rightly so.


 
If you are that ashamed just stop being one, easy, although by your posts you are doing nothing to actually su[pport the team anymore anyway so your description of being a fan is redundant.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> You seem to think you are the only cardiff fan who matters and ruining this thread with your ranting. even the title is a load of bollocks as there is not and never has been a ny talk pof being called the red dragons rather than the bluebirds.


So why, pray tell, do we now have a thumping great cheapo clipart red dragon on our badge and why do we play in red instead of blue?

The bluebird logo has been reduced to a tiny afterthought on the comedy badge and is a clear indicator of where the club's shiny new corporate identity is heading.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> If you are that ashamed just stop being one, easy, although by your posts you are doing nothing to actually su[pport the team anymore anyway so your description of being a fan is redundant.


So anyone who doesn't unquestioningly embrace the unasked-for and consultation-free trashing of the club's history, heritage and tradition on the whim of its owners is no longer a real fan, yes? 

Instead of whining at me, you should be directing your anger and venom at the fucking cunts who have managed to turn City fan against City fan, and turned the club into a laughing stock.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not saying people should happily embrace the changes. 

I don't think people should be acting like it the end of the world. Like the club is dead to them. 

Sam Hamman effectively tried to drain this club like a vampire sucking blood with his dodgy loans. 
The Malysians seem to be genuinely putting their hands in their own pockets. 

It amazes me how Sam escaped the level of venom a shirt change has caused. Fuck us over but don't change our brand whilst you rape us.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Looking at the message boards tonight it seems most fans are of the opinion that the atmosphere was excellent today, all singing as one, and no one cared what shirt you wore, red or blue.

As many said it may only be on message boards that the deabte is even being had, and that if we continue to play like we did tpday, after all that is what really matters as a football club, then the debate will cease to exist by xmas.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'm not saying people should happily embrace the changes.
> 
> I don't think people should be acting like it the end of the world. Like the club is dead to them.


Perhaps it is to some people.

For the first time in my life, I feel weirdly ambivalent and for that I fucking loathe the cunts who have split the fan base in half with their bullshit and vanity.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> As many said it may only be on message boards that the deabte is even being had, and that if we continue to play like we did tpday, after all that is what really matters as a football club, then the debate will cease to exist by xmas.


Perhaps amongst the ones who crave success over anything else, but I met no shortage of seriously pissed off City fans last weekend, many of whom won't be clapping along to our new owner's Red DragonBirds vision any time soon.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Perhaps amongst the ones who crave success over anything else, but I met no shortage of seriously pissed off City fans last weekend, many of whom won't be clapping along to our new owner's Red DragonBirds vision any time soon.


 
Well there were over 20k of happy ones in the stadium today actually supporting their club!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Perhaps it is to some people.
> 
> For the first time in my life, I feel weirdly ambivalent and for that I fucking loathe the cunts who have split the fan base in half with their bullshit and vanity.


 
I hardly think they have split the fanbase in half judging by season tickets sales and attendances so far, but dont let that get in the way of your  non stop ranting.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> I hardly think they have split the fanbase in half judging by season tickets sales and attendances so far, but dont let that get in the way of your non stop ranting.


I've followed Cardiff City for decades and supported them solidly even when they were at their lowest ever ebb, so I have EVERY right to voice my deep concerns about what the new owners are doing. 

Sorry if that spoils your enjoyment of the all-new, whimsically rebranded, tradition-stripped Red DragonBirds.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well there were over 20k of happy ones in the stadium today actually supporting their club!


All of them were happy with the consultation-free enforced rebranding were they?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

editor said:


> All of them were happy with the consultation-free enforced rebranding were they?


 
Maybe not but they arent letting it get in the way of enjoying their football with the best cardiff squad ever assembled.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2012)

have you got a job/shares with the city now 1927?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 2, 2012)

ddraig said:


> have you got a job/shares with the city now 1927?


 
No why?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2012)

just wondering, nothing else


----------



## 1927 (Sep 3, 2012)

ddraig said:


> just wondering, nothing else


 
So I must have a job or shares with the club just because i dont share the ed's opinion?


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> So I must have a job or shares with the club just because i dont share the ed's opinion?


It's not just a matter of not sharing my opinion. You've done your best to try and promote an environment in this thread where all negative comment is censored, and have been quick to dismiss and patronise anyone not joining in with your love of Corporate Clapalong Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> So I must have a job or shares with the club just because i dont share the ed's opinion?


don't be silly!
just that you appear to be trying to stop any negative points about the rebranding and way it has been handled. this is a discussion board you know!

e2a - ed covered it!


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 3, 2012)

I hate the rebranding but not quite with the same venom as many here. As Gromit says, I see it is a rough patch, and I’m sticking with them for now. Crazy owners come and go and eventually our ‘red’ season(s) will be a footnote in history. I actually disagree that we’ve become a laughing stock. I think most genuine football fans feel sorry for us, it could happen to anyone in modern football. I can accept the banter because I know I’d dish it out if Bristol/Reading/Leeds were forced to play in a different colour. I haven’t actually heard anything from away fans yet either. The badge is proper proper shit, but then so was Hammam’s, again we’ll switch back eventually. I’m trying to rationalise it by pretending we’ve just switched our home and away shirts. 

I’m not even thirsty for success, I’ve never been bothered by the premiership ‘dream’. It already stretches my finances, but I’m quite happy in the championship. 

I keep being reminded by that thread ‘what do you support about your football club’. What do we really support, the players, the manager, the stadium, fellow fans, an idea, tradition? It’s something slightly different for everyone. I could never answer that very well. But I guess my response to this whole debacle is that I care less about tradition/history that I thought. 

Most of my enjoyment just comes from having a laugh on a Saturday with my friends, watching live football home or away, enjoying comedy fan chants and celebrating goals. All that is still there for me, I really genuinely enjoyed Saturday’s game, I think the beer also erased any guilt, I didn’t even think about the shirt colour until I got home.

However, I fully understand how different aspects of following a club mean more to each person. I do believe our tradition has been trampled over, so I can understand Ed and PaulD’s reaction, I respect their opinion on the matter and wouldn’t want you to censor it, or attempt to change you mind if that’s what you believe. 

I guess I most hate how divisive it has been for fellow fans, that reason alone makes me hate the rebranding more than anything else, let’s hope we can be reunited under blue as soon as possible.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> I guess I most hate how divisive it has been for fellow fans, that reason alone makes me hate the rebranding more than anything else, let’s hope we can be reunited under blue as soon as possible.


Indeed. We were once some of the best, most passionate, most united fans in the country. We were as one voice, through thick and thin.

And now look what these cunts have turned us into.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed. We were once some of the best, most passionate, most united fans in the country. We were as one voice, through thick and thin.
> 
> And now look what these cunts have turned us into.



We will be again. Fans who fall on both sides do so for the same reason. One side loves the club so much they don't want to see tradition, heritage trampled and twisted into a corporate brand exercise. The other side loves the club so much they don't want to see the shirt colour ruin a great source of enjoyment in their lives and want to support the club more fiercely than ever through the bad times. I don't think anyone is less of a fan either way.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> We will be again. Fans who fall on both sides do so for the same reason. One side loves the club so much they don't want to see tradition, heritage trampled and twisted into a corporate brand exercise. The other side loves the club so much they don't want to see the shirt colour ruin a great source of enjoyment in their lives and want to support the club more fiercely than ever through the bad times. I don't think anyone is less of a fan either way.


But read the City noticeboards and you'll see some real animosity has built up between fans over this issue. Just like on here.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 3, 2012)

editor said:


> But read the City noticeboards and you'll see some real animosity has built up between fans over this issue. Just like on here.



I don't doubt it.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> -


Hard to tell the difference between the two strips there, no?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 3, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


>




Christ man, dont ruin the rantathon with some actual footy!


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2012)

Imagine! Life long Cardiff fans holding an opinion that doesn't match what our new owners want!

Best try and silence them again, eh 1927?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Imagine! Life long Cardiff fans holding an opinion that doesn't match what our new owners want!



That's every season for every club. 

Even in the season we got to the FA Cup final I heard fans shouting to the owners that Dave Jones should be sacked and others saying Sam Hamman should come back. 

We all know better than the manager and the owners. Fact!


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't think I've ever heard many people wanting Hamman back, but I still remain unconvinced that sacking Dave Jones was the greatest idea. Look at his record now!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2012)

Annis Abrahams mob want Sam Hamman back. Brainwashed idiots who liked being Sam's pet idiots.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Annis Abrahams mob want Sam Hamman back. Brainwashed idiots who liked being Sam's pet idiots.


Happily, they're only representative of less than 1% of the Cardiff crowd, I reckon.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Imagine! Life long Cardiff fans holding an opinion that doesn't match what our new owners want!
> 
> Best try and silence them again, eh 1927?


 
What the fuck are you on about now? Who am I trying to silence?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 4, 2012)

Not much to add but just saw a guy at the gym with the new badge as a tattoo, and two kids down the park with the new shirt, this shit is sticking. 

Saying that the guy wit the tattoo should be shot, probably be changed by next season.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

1927 said:


> What the fuck are you on about now? Who am I trying to silence?


Have you forgotten your own words already? 

Why, only a few posts ago you were trying your best to censor all negative Cardiff chat insisting that all the "whining and bitching" should be taken off this thread.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you forgotten your own words already?
> 
> Why, only a few posts ago you were trying your best to censor all negative Cardiff chat insisting that all the "whining and bitching" should be taken off this thread.


 
Only because I wanted a thread about FOOTBALL, remember that, its a game played by 11 players a side kicking a  spherical leather/vinyl thing around!


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2012)

1927 said:


> Only because I wanted a thread about FOOTBALL, remember that, its a game played by 11 players a side kicking a spherical leather/vinyl thing around!


Q. Do any other club threads in this forum have similar restrictions?
A. No


----------



## Gromit (Sep 4, 2012)

Club football forums split out the discussions into themes. The last match, new shirts, new players etc. etc. into separate threads. Derails might be discouraged. 

We only have one thread for CCFC so everything gets discussed on it. Derailing is not relevant unless the derail is not Cardiff related. Simples imo.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Q. Do any other club threads in this forum have similar restrictions?
> A. No


 
Q.Are any other threads in this forum trolled by someone who spends his time ranting without any reference to whats happening on the pitch?
A.NO


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2012)

1927 said:


> Q.Are any other threads in this forum trolled by someone who spends his time ranting without any reference to whats happening on the pitch?
> A.NO


Hang on. So now it's _trolling_ to be talking about Cardiff City related issues on a Cardiff City thread?

What fucking planet are you on?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 7, 2012)

Simon Insole, RIP.... not very often i say nice things about the law, in fact i cannot think of any other copper i would say nice things about, but he truly was one of the good guys.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 7, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> Simon Insole, RIP.... not very often i say nice things about the law, in fact i cannot think of any other copper i would say nice things about, but he truly was one of the good guys.


 
Absolutely top guy Clint, You are right in what you say.

The footy boards are full of respect for him tonight, the words respect, credit to the force and fairness are everywhere. i just read a post that sums it up. If all coppers were like Simon there wouldnt be the nti-police feeling there is in this country. cant say enough about my respect for the man.

RIP Simon, you were one of the good ones!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2917883,00.html

Another Cardiff great passes away, RIP Jimmy.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 15, 2012)

What a freekick! 

Lost count how many times we've beaten Leeds 2-1!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2012)

'twas sweet as can be. 

Bellamy made the difference when he came on. It was like the team came alive.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 16, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> What a freekick!
> 
> Lost count how many times we've beaten Leeds 2-1!





Gromit said:


> 'twas sweet as can be.
> 
> Bellamy made the difference when he came on. It was like the team came alive.


 
OMG. Football posts on the football thread.lol


----------



## bendeus (Sep 16, 2012)

1927 said:


> OMG. Football posts on the football thread.lol



Getting. Quite. Tedious.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 16, 2012)

Am I pissed, or was the on-screen score on the football league show shown with the abbreviation for "Cardiff"  in blue /white, and that for "Leeds" in white / blue, despite Cardiff playing in red and Leeds in Blue...



And if so, was that a deliberate "fuck modern football" decision, or has someone not been paying attention?


----------



## Gromit (Sep 17, 2012)

I nearly forgot to mention...

He eats what he wants,
He eats what he waaaants,
Paddy Kenny,
He eats what he wants. 

Funniest chant of the year so far.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 17, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I nearly forgot to mention...
> 
> He eats what he wants,
> He eats what he waaaants,
> ...



We sang it the week before for Ebanks-Blake. I predict every slightly stocky football who plays at CCS will get it this year.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2012)

The long running London-based Cardiff City supporters club, the 1927 Club, voted 90% against the changes and as a result has now just about disbanded. 

Fuck. You. Vincent. Tan.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 19, 2012)

editor said:


> The long running London-based Cardiff City supporters club, the 1927 Club, voted 90% against the changes and as a result has now just about disbanded.
> 
> Fuck. You. Vincent. Tan.


Ed we haven't just about disbanded

we have had some proper rows and a very high percentage of us are not going to any City games


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Ed we haven't just about disbanded
> 
> we have had some proper rows and a very high percentage of us are not going to any City games


Well, that's how S++++ sees it. Seeing as the 1927 club was all about meeting up and going to City games together I'm not sure what the real point in joining is any more.

Perhaps you could help me out on that one!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 19, 2012)

tbf Placid could be saying that 'we haven't just about disbanded....it's fucked' etc


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

ddraig said:


> tbf Placid could be saying that 'we haven't just about disbanded....it's fucked' etc


Ah yes. I can see how the emphasis can change its meaning!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, that's how S++++ sees it. Seeing as the 1927 club was all about meeting up and going to City games together I'm not sure what the real point in joining is any more.
> 
> Perhaps you could help me out on that one!


 
well you can still meet up and city are still playing games that you can go and watch. i dont see the problem.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2012)

1927 said:


> well you can still meet up and city are still playing games that you can go and watch. i dont see the problem.


So you really don't give a fuck that some of City's most loyal fans - you know the ones that used to keep the club alive when we were deep down in the basement - have been completely disenfranchised by Vincent Tan's RedBlueDragonBirds?

Do you just view them as collateral damage to the Nu Brand Future?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2012)

editor said:


> So you really don't give a fuck that some of City's most loyal fans - you know the ones that used to keep the club alive when we were deep down in the basement - have been completely disenfranchised by Vincent Tan's RedBlueDragonBirds?
> 
> Do you just view them as collateral damage to the Nu Brand Future?


They havent been tho have they, They can still meet up and there is still a football club to watch.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

1927 said:


> They havent been tho have they, They can still meet up and there is still a football club to watch.


Meet up and do what, exactly? Watch a pointlessly rebranded, renamed, rebadged team that bears so little resemblance to the team they've followed for years on end, that they now feel uncomfortable and disenfranchised being there. Yeah, that's going to be a _magnificent_ day out. 

Fuck Vincent Tan and fuck all the fans that jump when he says 'jump'.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nearly all 27 Club is against the red shite

Lots of them are no longer going

Some are

Club still exists as we are still mates, though it is now a bit, ahem, factionalised. 1 person (out of 100+) of its membership is openly pro-red (as they have bought the party line)

Some met in pub before Millwall (as every time we play them) then stayed in pub instead of going to the match


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

That's really, really sad.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 20, 2012)

As much as I usually enjoy a nice bit of schadenfreude when it comes to internal bickerings amongst supporters of clubs other than my own I have to confess that this one saddens me.

Surely logic would dictate that even if you aint going to go along to matches you still stick together because Chairmen come and go and its obvious that eventually this daft rebranding thing will get over-turned ? I can fully understand the boycott of matches but surely you are all mates as well ?

Maybe I should not stick my nose in but its rather unedifying to read and even though I dont even think you should be in an English league I still have a lot of respect for you as loyal football fans who have had to contend with one of the biggest horror stories modern football.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

The thing was it was our love for the team that made us bond. Now that they club (as we know it) has been taken away from us, there's not much else we can do but moan about how shit things are, and that's not my idea of a fun day out.

My biggest regret in all this is that a rival Cardiff City club didn't start up. I'd rather watch them play in the Dai The Farmer League, then be part of this whimsical billionaire exhibition of vanity.


----------



## mod (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm a Fulham fan but went along to The Den the other evening to watch you completely outclass a very, very poor Millwall team.

Anyway.....whenever Millwall sang their famous "Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll!' single syllabled 'song' you lot responded by holding you arms out above you heads, waves your hands and then touched your head islamic stylie. Was very, very funny but how's you all do it in time???


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 20, 2012)

mod said:


> I'm a Fulham fan but went along to The Den the other evening to watch you completely outclass a very, very poor Millwall team.
> 
> Anyway.....whenever Millwall sang their famous "Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll!' single syllabled 'song' you lot responded by holding you arms out above you heads, waves your hands and then touched your head islamic stylie. Was very, very funny but how's you all do it in time???


 
Cardiff have been doing that one for years


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2012)

That's video is terrifying awful. I had to turn it off after about 30 seconds.

Here's one take on how the celebration came about:


> Huw Owen was even more precise. "In June 1989, the Ayatollah Khomeini died. In the autumn of 1990 there was an earthquake which killed 35,000 Iranians. Both events were accompanied by the traditional Iranian sign of mourning, tapping both hands against the forehead.
> 
> On September 15, 1990, Cardiff played away at Lincoln. It ended up a 0-0 draw. Whether we missed an open goal or just played direly, there was a mood of sombreness over the small crowd (about 120 or so) of Cardiff supporters who'd made the long trek to Lincolnshire.
> 
> ...


----------



## mod (Sep 20, 2012)

editor said:


> That's video is terrifying awful. I had to turn it off after about 30 seconds.
> 
> Here's one take on how the celebration came about:


 
That is indeed painful to watch.

So its not a specific thing saved for millwall then? Shame as it felt like it the other night.

On another issue. Are Millwall really 'that' bad or was that just an average Championship team on display?


----------



## 1927 (Sep 20, 2012)

Short but a better idea of the ayatollah.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Sep 20, 2012)

editor said:


> That's video is terrifying awful. I had to turn it off after about 30 seconds.
> 
> Here's one take on how the celebration came about:


 That story of how it came about is entirely accurate. Phil Stead (whose new Wales book I trail in the Wales thread elsewhere on this thread) started it, with Gwilym and a couple of others, at Lincoln


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 20, 2012)

editor said:


> The thing was it was our love for the team that made us bond. Now that they club (as we know it) has been taken away from us, there's not much else we can do but moan about how shit things are, and that's not my idea of a fun day out.
> 
> My biggest regret in all this is that a rival Cardiff City club didn't start up. I'd rather watch them play in the Dai The Farmer League, then be part of this whimsical billionaire exhibition of vanity.


 
Would have certainly boosted the Welsh League.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 22, 2012)

2 nil up at half tiem, lose 3-2!!

See, change the colour of the shirts, but its the same old Cardiff City.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 23, 2012)

Laughing stock of the league. When Palace are taking the piss you may as well not bother.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Laughing stock of the league. When Palace are taking the piss you may as well not bother.


 
Would this be the Cardiff that hasnt gone into administration and has honoured its debts, and would this be Crystal Palace the club has has fucked over plenty of small local businesses over the years by not honouring their debts?

I know which club has probably got more reason to hold its head up!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 23, 2012)

1927 said:


> Would this be the Cardiff that hasnt gone into administration and has honoured its debts, and would this be Crystal Palace the club has has fucked over plenty of small local businesses over the years by not honouring their debts?
> 
> I know which club has probably got more reason to hold its head up!


 
the thing is .... cardiff have not honoured their debts. They still owe sam a fortune


----------



## biggus dickus (Sep 23, 2012)

Spoiler : Cardiff lose in the playoff semi-final

Never gets old


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2012)

Good banner that.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> the thing is .... cardiff have not honoured their debts. They still owe sam a fortune



But those debts haven't been written off by administration. Sam will get some money eventually. How much and when remains to be seen but it will be more than 1p in the pound.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 23, 2012)

1927 said:


> Short but a better idea of the ayatollah.




I miss the Grange End.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 23, 2012)

If one of the 2 teams playing yesterday ceased to exist due to greed it wasnt Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> I miss the Grange End.


I miss Cardiff City.


----------



## co-op (Sep 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I miss Cardiff City.


 

((((editor))))

Frankly it feels like it's borderline pointless now at just about all clubs. Local identity, local pride, local culture and history in an age of neo-liberalism is all just so much cultural capital to be strip-mined, have the value wrung out of it for some shareholders living in Surrey and then slung in the bin when the next a more efficient use of the capital emerges.

But I really sympathise for your loss. And respect if you stick up two fingers to the whole farce. I only really go and watch non-league and amateur football now and practise serious non-attachment to Palace.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

Important reading for the Cardiff fans who think that sacrificing our tradition at the whim of a billionaire is the only option:
*Here's how to do it: 'Democratic Germany leads free-market England in football's recovery'​*


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice to see the team calling itself Cardiff but with a different shirt and different badge and shiny new corporate strapline in second place.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Nice to see the team calling itself Cardiff but with a different shirt and different badge and shiny new corporate strapline in second place.


 
There was never any suggestion that they werent going to be called cardiff, ffs.

This red kit is proving incredibly good luck! unbeaten in red so far. No wins in any other colour.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

It's got fuck all to do with the colour of their shirts.

Jeez.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> It's got fuck all to do with the colour of their shirts.
> 
> Jeez.



Isnt it? The red kept the owners happy, happy owners spend money, money = good squad, good squad = results.

So indirectly red has something to do with it.

Blue would have meant the owners binning the club and god knows what state we'd be in.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Isnt it? The red kept the owners happy, happy owners spend money, money = good squad, good squad = results.
> 
> So indirectly red has something to do with it.
> 
> Blue would have meant the owners binning the club and god knows what state we'd be in.


 
Maybe they have a sports psychologost who has instilled in them that red is lucky, blue didnt work very often in 100yrs did it?

Christ we should obviously have changed to red years ago, all those years at falling in the play-offs could have been avoided just by a color change!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Isnt it? The red kept the owners happy, happy owners spend money, money = good squad, good squad = results.
> 
> So indirectly red has something to do with it.
> 
> Blue would have meant the owners binning the club and god knows what state we'd be in.



Really?


> Wales online *chief executive Alan Whiteley* "At no point did they threaten to end their connection to this football club"


​http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...c-alan-whiteley-91466-31128921/#ixzz27yqimeUP​


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Isnt it? The red kept the owners happy, happy owners spend money, money = good squad, good squad = results.
> 
> So indirectly red has something to do with it.
> 
> Blue would have meant the owners binning the club and god knows what state we'd be in.


So definitely nothing whatsoever to do with "lucky" red then.

PS I would have preferred the latter option. We wouldn't have gone bust.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 30, 2012)

editor said:


> So definitely nothing whatsoever to do with "lucky" red then.
> 
> PS I would have preferred the latter option. We wouldn't have gone bust.


 
perhaps the lucky colour was blue after all?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 1, 2012)

[quote="
Blue would have meant the owners binning the club and god knows what state we'd be in.[/quote]

Grom no disrespect but there is literally no evidence for this (them binning us if we stayed in blue) is there?

Whiteley (now ousted / finished as CEO) admitted as much in the summer as it got more and more fractious, he said the owners had never said they would walk away

I think it was in his infamous "How do I know? I'm not Asian" meeting

ETA sorry I see Clint has made this point too. If you have fallen for the spin fair enough but you can't say something which even our own spin machine has admitted is not true


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

And the ego marches on:



> Cardiff City owner seeks more 'control' with operating shake up
> 
> 
> Cardiff City have announced operating changes as millionaire owner Vincent Tan seeks greater "control" over the day-to-day running of the club.
> ...


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 2, 2012)

"A little bit out of the blue"

Touche


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

For the first season since I started urban75 (1994), there's no Cardiff City match reports:
http://www.urban75.org/cardiff/reports.html


----------



## 1927 (Oct 2, 2012)

Another win,we are top of the league!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 2, 2012)

editor said:


> So definitely nothing whatsoever to do with "lucky" red then.
> 
> PS I would have preferred the latter option. We wouldn't have gone bust.


 
How can you be so sure?

We were effectively insolvent when they turned up and we are losing money hand over fist, how would we not have gone bust?


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

1927 said:


> How can you be so sure?
> 
> We were effectively insolvent when they turned up and we are losing money hand over fist, how would we not have gone bust?


How many big teams have actually gone bust in the last 10 years?
We were pulling in crowds of over 20,000.  With that kind of cashflow there's always an alternative to 'going bust.'


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Big win tonight. Top of the table too.

*Still waiting for the feeling to come back.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Big win tonight. Top of the table too.
> 
> *Still waiting for the feeling to come back.



So you won't be asking us if we've got any spares when we get through to the FA Cup final this year then. 

Obviously not going to ask for the playoff final as they don't have one when you win the league.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Gromit said:


> So you won't be asking us if we've got any spares when we get through to the FA Cup final this year then.


I honestly don't know. And it hurts like fuck to feel this way.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I honestly don't know. And it hurts like fuck to feel this way.


 
I know what you mean. Bluebirds flying high and i am overwhelmed with indifference. Sad.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't understand the indifference as I don't feel it myself. 

But I know you are not alone. My friend who has been supporting city for donkey years through thick and thin now displays huge indifference despite attending matches. 

He now leaves early. Sometimes as much as 30 minutes early. 
He doesn't stand to greet the team. 
He doesn't stand to cheer goals. 
He doesn't applaud the team at the end. 

I guess he only still attends to stay connected with us his mates and because the ticket is bought and paid for. He otherwise seems to want us lose as if to spite the owners for changing the colours. I really don't understand spite towards a thing you've always wanted to succeed.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I honestly don't know. And it hurts like fuck to feel this way.


 
Well I think it would be well out of order if you did.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> How many big teams have actually gone bust in the last 10 years?
> We were pulling in crowds of over 20,000. With that kind of cashflow there's always an alternative to 'going bust.'


 
And without new players etc how long would those 20k have still turned up. we are still losing money witb crowds in excess of that.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well I think it would be well out of order if you did.



If he did it is written down in unwritten law that everyone teases him about being a bandwagon jumper, glory hunting Johnny come lately. 

This is pretty much the case for any of our little crowd who miss a match and is trebbled if more than one in a row is missed. Along the lines of sorry have we ever met before?, I don't recognise you, do you need us to explain any of the rules to you? Offside etc? That guy there is known as the referee. Etc etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well I think it would be well out of order if you did.


Oh, please do tell why that might be. Love to hear this fascinating code of conduct that suddenly makes it 'out of order' for passionate, live long Cardiff fans to go watch a game. Or should it be seen as a form of punishment for failing to clap along with Tan's whimsically trashing of the club's heritage and tradition?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> And without new players etc how long would those 20k have still turned up. we are still losing money witb crowds in excess of that.


Maybe we'd drop a division or two but at last be free from the whims of our foreign owners who have already shown they don't give a flying fuck about the club's tradition.

But seeing as you're such a big supporter of our new overlords, perhaps you might detail the actual benefits that have been brought about by of us playing in red, or having a badge turned into a Wrexham knock-off or making the club play under the ludicrous strapline of Fire and Passion? They've no said that the investment would have come anyway, so why have you accepted it without a whimper?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, please do tell why that might be. Love to hear this fascinating code of conduct that suddenly makes it 'out of order' for passionate, live long Cardiff fans to go watch a game. Or should it be seen as a form of punishment for failing to clap along with Tan's whimsically trashing of the club's heritage and tradition?


 
But by your own admission you are no longer a passionate Cardiff City fan. If you cant be arsed to support the club this season how can anyone take you seriously if you suddenly want a ticket if we reach a cup final? cant you see what might be wrong with that?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> But by your own admission you are no longer a passionate Cardiff City fan. If you cant be arsed to support the club this season how can anyone take you seriously if you suddenly want a ticket if we reach a cup final? cant you see what might be wrong with that?


I'm not a passionate supporter of the rebranded RedBlueDragonBirds CCFC 'Fire & Passion' experience and I'm not stupid enough to blindly go along with Tan's ego-driven whims.
I'll always love the club though.

Now, how about you detail the actual benefits that have come from all these tradition-shredding changes?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm not a passionate supporter of the rebranded RedBlueDragonBirds CCFC 'Fire & Passion' experience and I'm not stupid enough to blindly go along with Tan's ego-driven whims.
> I'll always love the club though.
> 
> Now, how about you detail the actual benefits that have come from all these tradition-shredding changes?


 
You wont be wanting any cup final tickets then will you?

I would have thought the squad we have assembled was evidence of the benefits.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> You wont be wanting any cup final tickets then will you?
> 
> I would have thought the squad we have assembled was evidence of the benefits.


Tan has said that the money would have come regardless of the rebranding. 
So, please could you explain the benefits of us playing in red, having a sub-Wrexham badge and a shit corporate strapline? You went along with this, so please tell me why.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 3, 2012)

Also the fact that it says Fire & Passion with a bloody ampersand instead of the word "and" really really does my head in! It is embarrassingly poor


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2012)

Ridsdale banned from being company director!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19819177


> High-profile football club chairman Peter Ridsdale has been disqualified from acting as a company director for seven and a half years.
> Mr Ridsdale, currently chairman of Preston North End, was banned following an Insolvency Service investigation.
> The inquiry found that the 60-year-old channelled payments from football clubs into his personal bank account instead of a company account.
> The company, a sports consultancy, collapsed owing £442,353 in tax.
> The finding does not relate to his footballing duties as chairman of various clubs


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2012)

ddraig said:


> Ridsdale banned from being company director!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-19819177


 
Well if it if hadnt been for him Cardiff City wouldnt exist right now!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well if it if hadnt been for him Cardiff City wouldnt exist right now!


well that's FINE then! obviously!


----------



## pauld (Oct 6, 2012)

Checked out the (shit) new website yet?

Feel the fire and passion.

Marvel at the red font.

and all the lovely adverts.

http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/news/article/welcome-to-the-new-site-408933.aspx


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

2004 called and asked for its site back.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2012)

have 3 points. No, go on, we insist.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

Ipswich aren't looking too good this season, are they?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2012)

It could only happen at Cardiff. users of ccmb demanding that Malky provides and explanation of his transfer policy as we have £3.5m worth of player on the bench in Kimbo and Veli whatshisface that cant get a game. If we were bottom fair enough, but right now i dont think he has to explain fuck all to anyone.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> .... but right now i dont think he has to explain fuck all to anyone.


Bit like the owners' attitude then.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Bit like the owners' attitude then.


 
They don't at the end of the day!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 6, 2012)

Fair play - that website is a fucking horrorshow.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 6, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Fair play - that website is a fucking horrorshow.


 
Its got nothing to do with cardiff City tho, its a football league thing.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

1927 said:


> They don't at the end of the day!


Oh, OK. So you think the fans shouldn't expect to be be involved in any aspect of the running of the club, yes?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Oh, OK. So you think the fans shouldn't expect to be be involved in any aspect of the running of the club, yes?


Do customers of Tesco expect a say in the running of a supermarket?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

1927 said:


> Do customers of Tesco expect a say in the running of a supermarket?


The fact that you're comparing a football club to a multi-national supermarket chain speaks absolute volumes.

So just to reiterate: you believe that fans shouldn't expect to be be involved in any aspect of the running of the club, yes?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 7, 2012)

If you don't like what's going on at Cardiff ed, why don't you just go and support Sainsbury's instead?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

King Biscuit Time said:


> If you don't like what's going on at Cardiff ed, why don't you just go and support Sainsbury's instead?


Aye. I remember them when they were just a corner shop grocers.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Ipswich aren't looking too good this season, are they?


Abysmal. I'm looking forward to League 1.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Lo Siento. said:


> Abysmal. I'm looking forward to League 1.


I wish I'd wake up and we were back in Div 4, crushing all before us and heading off for Euro jaunts courtesy of the Welsh Cup. 
Infinitely more fun than following the cash-extracting, corporate-rebranded monster business we've turned into.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 7, 2012)

editor said:


> The fact that you're comparing a football club to a multi-national supermarket chain speaks absolute volumes.
> 
> So just to reiterate: you believe that fans shouldn't expect to be be involved in any aspect of the running of the club, yes?


 
No. i am just being a realist. Football clubs ceased being about community years ago. Football clubs have tho continued to enjoy a romantic realtionship with HMRC and ther creditors, a sort of protected status that said they couldnt be allowed to go oit of business. the sooner everyone woke up to the fact that that is not the case the better. Like it or not we are now part of the bigger picture and the only way to stay in that picture is to get rich investors aboard.

the alternative is to go and watch Orient, or Leyton Orient, or London Orient of whatever they are called this week. Now that is selling your history. Atleast cardiff have not even been threatened with a name change, apart from when Sam  came up with the idea. An idea never opposed by the same people now crying foul!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> the alternative is to go and watch Orient, or Leyton Orient, or London Orient of whatever they are called this week.


So best not complain, kick up a fuss or lobby for change, but just accept whatever our new owners say, yes?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> So best not complain, kick up a fuss or lobby for change, but just accept whatever our new owners say, yes?


 
You do what you want, i alomng with over 20k others are enjoying a football team called CARDIFF CITY, and nicknamed THE BLUEBRIDS currently playing good football and sitting on top of the league!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> You do what you want, i alomng with over 20k others are enjoying a football team called CARDIFF CITY, and nicknamed THE BLUEBRIDS currently playing good football and sitting on top of the league!


I honestly fear for the future of football if people like you get to have any influence over it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I honestly fear for the future of football if people like you get to have any influence over it.


 
You just dont get it do you.

Football was shagged years ago, how does staying away help the situation?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

1927 said:


> You just dont get it do you.
> 
> Football was shagged years ago, how does staying away help the situation?


I don't want to "help" the current situation.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 23, 2012)

Them bloody red shirts are working again. Think we should play in red home and away now, it was obviously the change we needed.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 23, 2012)

1927 said:


> Them bloody red shirts are working again. Think we should play in red home and away now, it was obviously the change we needed.


 
this has gone beyond tedious now.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

fuck all  tedious about continuing to win.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2012)

Plenty of fans believe in luck wearing lucky items of clothing and having lucky pre-match rituals. 

So I can't blame superstitious Asians for their belief that red is lucky, especially if the players start believing it as positive belief can aid performance. Just ask psychologists. 

So whether luck is bullshit or not it is getting results so they are lucky as far as I'm concerned. Lets please now play in red home and away.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Some people sure seem to be swallowing the bullshit. It has absolutely nothing to do with 'lucky' colours otherwise every team who plays in red would win all the time. Or are Cardiff playing in a _special_ red?.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Plenty of fans believe in luck wearing lucky items of clothing and having lucky pre-match rituals.
> 
> So I can't blame superstitious Asians for their belief that red is lucky, especially if the players start believing it as positive belief can aid performance. Just ask psychologists.
> 
> So whether luck is bullshit or not it is getting results so they are lucky as far as I'm concerned. Lets please now play in red home and away.


 
Fair play this is a ridiculous point. No team plays in red home and away
Red is not getting results.
Fact
If you think they have won 6-0-0 because of a colour then I feel sorry for you


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Plenty of fans believe in luck wearing lucky items of clothing and having lucky pre-match rituals.
> 
> So I can't blame superstitious Asians for their belief that red is lucky, especially if the players start believing it as positive belief can aid performance. Just ask psychologists.
> 
> So whether luck is bullshit or not it is getting results so they are lucky as far as I'm concerned. Lets please now play in red home and away.


 
the fact that we seem to do things in red that we dont in blue, like win, is indisputable. Whetehr its luck or not is open to question.
I'm not a particularly superstitious person, and throughout my recent court battles over my son I wore the same cufflinks quite by accident and once i realsied I was wearing the sa,e ones all the time I kept with them, they were Superman ones, my first ever present given to me in my son's name just 2 weels after he was born. Superman is associated with the fathers rights movement and it felt kind of a reasonabe idea to keep wearing them and did sort of empower me.

We have long argued during previous seasons that the pressure of playing at home wighed heavily on Cardiff City teams, and we often achieved results away we couldnt repeat at home.

I dont subscribe to the red is luckier, however, is it not just possible that in some way the players feel some kind of weight has been lifted off their shoulders in a weird sort of way. the weight of expectation of being blue at home may just have had an effect,
Dismiss it all as bullshit if u wish, but under DJ is was always acknowledged that we never came form  behind to win, now we are doing it regularly. It may be we have a better squad, better manager etc, but there is a prt of me that thinks that the mind set, partly influenced by the furore over the kit change had galvanised the players to a degree.
Would I rather we played in blue, of course, but I'd rather have a cardiff in the premiership in pink if it came to it, otherwise what is the point of competing if you dont aspire to be at the top.
Its not like our name has been changed, or even threatened to be changed, unlike Orient who have changed their names god knows how many times. i dont see their fans complaining.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Oct 24, 2012)

Martin one thing I would say is I would not be at all surprised if the club's name changes next season or the one after. The tiny bluebird was not on Tan's draft of his new badge and is only there now under duress.

I also read that Ali does not (always) welcome "the bluebirds" onto the field now at start of each half, maybe (again, so I read) for fear of offending (one assumes) VT

I actually did think this morning (and thus take your point) that to some of the players a different colour (which happens to be red) may signify a break from recent seasons' chokes/falling-aways/near-misses/picj your own word. But so many new players means that is less of a factor (if it is one at all) than if we had had the same cohort of players for (say) the seasons since we lost at Wembley v Blackpool and then abjectly in the following two sets of play offs

I don't know why the home form has changed. I have seen only one goal out of any of the 6 games. Better players is my guess. Not sure Malky is inherently a better tactician/motivator than DJ, so I put it down to players (and some luck, like Watford getting 2 men sent off, for example)

I'm not trying to sound strident or argumentative here, partly as I am so worn out with all the rows. Me and you are both City and we are friends.

I have only been to CCS twice this season (to the two Wales games) and I thought the physical aspects of the re-brand are a right mess, all over the place, really amateurish.

Orient btw are currently absolutely fucking livid about a potential name change to London Orient


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> the fact that we seem to do things in red that we dont in blue, like win, is indisputable. Whetehr its luck or not is open to question.


It may be down to many things but none of them are "luck."


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> It may be down to many things but none of them are "luck."


 
Lile i explained in the rest of my post.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> Lile i explained in the rest of my post.


So it's not "open to question" then?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> So it's not "open to question" then?


  Well there are some that believe in luck.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well there are some that believe in luck.


Some believe in pixies too, but that doesn't mean their existence is actually open to question.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> fuck all tedious about continuing to win.


 
True – but constantly having a dig at other fans who have a different view to you is extremely tedious.

I am not happy about the re-branding, but can live with it. It is the friction between the fans that is taking all the fun out of following city for me.

My decision to renew my season ticket next season will not be based on the colour of the kit we play in or the division in which we play, it will be based on whether or not I think I will enjoy going down the city. To be honest, if all this squabbling keeps up (not just on this board), I don’t think it is going to be much fun.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Some believe in pixies too, but that doesn't mean their existence is actually open to question.


 
can you prove they dont exist?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> can you prove they dont exist?


I thought you were a bit more intelligent than to offer up this fallacy.

If you're claiming that something exists, then it is up to you produce proof.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought you were a bit more intelligent than to offer up this fallacy.
> 
> If you're claiming that something exists, then it is up to you produce proof.


 
I didnt claim they existed, you claimed they didnt.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

1927 said:


> I didnt claim they existed, you claimed they didnt.


Are you drunk?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> I am not happy about the re-branding, but can live with it. It is the friction between the fans that is taking all the fun out of following city for me.


This is what I hate most about what that cunt Vincent Tan and his cronies have done to the City. We may be winning but the sense of real fan solidarity has long gone and he's turned fan against fan.

I find it hard not to have feelings of contempt for the City fans who are so desperate to be winners that they've willingly rolled over and let the club's heritage be trashed on a millionaire's whim.

Even when he's fucked off (which he will inevitably do) the inter-fan bitterness will linger for years,


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2012)

A lot of football players believe in luck. Remember our FA cup final run where one match we played in the lucky black and gold instead of the blue as entitled because it was considered lucky. 

There is one club where players old and new all tap something on the wall (the crest or something I forget) for luck as they travel up the tunnel. 

These things may be bullshit but sport psychologists have measured that there are positive effects on performance from such things. There was a specific study into the effect of the colour red which apparently does aid performance for reasons other than luck.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.dur.ac.uk/r.a.hill/red_advantage.htm


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2012)

i have 2 colleagues who have been fans for many years possibly lifetime
season ticket holders but next to no talk in work about the Bluebirds this season compared to previous seasons
whilst they do still go to matches, the enthusiasm has dropped a lot


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 27, 2012)

WHOOOOSH!

Several key players missing but still win 4-0

Kim Bo put in a good shift for his first start

Bellamy might be struggling to get his place back!


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

Apparently Cardiff City will be playing in red away at Bolton on Saturday. Bolton play in white.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Apparently Cardiff City will be playing in red away at Bolton on Saturday. Bolton play in white.


 
Exactly, white doesnt clash with red so no need for us to wear a change kit.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> Exactly, white doesnt clash with red so no need for us to wear a change kit.


Yes. Another excuse to get rid of the blue. It's not like we're called the Bluebirds or anything, is it?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 31, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes. Another excuse to get rid of the blue. It's not like we're called the Bluebirds or anything, is it?


 
Well according to you we havent been called the Bluebirds all season, you cant have it both ways!


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> Well according to you we havent been called the Bluebirds all season, you cant have it both ways!


I'm not having it _any_ way. That Johnny-come-lately Vincent Tan cunt is having it all his own way, and you're going right along with whatever whim he dreams up next.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Oct 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> Exactly, white doesnt clash with red so no need for us to wear a change kit.


Neither does Blue, which is our official away strip


----------



## Gromit (Oct 31, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> Neither does Blue, which is our official away strip



Didn't they used to be called alternative strips once upon a time? I.e. for when an alternative to a clashing with the other team  was required. If no clash then you wore your normal kit. 

Before the clubs realised they could make more money out of people by branding kit as home or away or even various cup and euro kits etc.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Didn't they used to be called alternative strips once upon a time? I.e. for when an alternative to a clashing with the other team was required. If no clash then you wore your normal kit.
> 
> Before the clubs realised they could make more money out of people by branding kit as home or away or even various cup and euro kits etc.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 1, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Didn't they used to be called alternative strips once upon a time? I.e. for when an alternative to a clashing with the other team was required. If no clash then you wore your normal kit.
> 
> Before the clubs realised they could make more money out of people by branding kit as home or away or even various cup and euro kits etc.


 

That is indeed correct, and i look fondly back on those days. However, those days are long gone and there was a big fuss made at the time of the rebranding that we would still be playing in blue when away from home.

This appears to be just another step in the direction of wiping blue out, another demonstration that you cannot believe a word they say and another demonstration that they don’t really give a fuck what the fans want.


----------



## Lock&Light (Nov 2, 2012)

If Cardiff City fans want to support blue there are a few alternatives. The one that comes to my mind is Queens Park Rangers.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2012)

Clint Iguana said:


> That is indeed correct, and i look fondly back on those days. However, those days are long gone and there was a big fuss made at the time of the rebranding that we would still be playing in blue when away from home.
> 
> This appears to be just another step in the direction of wiping blue out, another demonstration that you cannot believe a word they say and another demonstration that they don’t really give a fuck what the fans want.



Another fan quite rightly just pointed out to me that we've often played away matches in blue during the last three seasons (as long as the oppositions home kit didn't clash with our blue kit). No one raised any complaints about lack of away kit usage back then.

I guess nothing has changed except our red will clash with more clubs than our blue used to maybe?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Another fan quite rightly just pointed out to me that we've often played away matches in blue during the last three seasons (as long as the oppositions home kit didn't clash with our blue kit). No one raised any complaints about lack of away kit usage back then.
> 
> I guess nothing has changed except our red will clash with more clubs than our blue used to maybe?


 
Ive read some suggestion that the players were canvassed and chose red as they actually prefer playing in red. Adds weight to my idea that its maybe a psychological thing and we get better results in red for that reason.


----------



## agricola (Nov 3, 2012)

What an awful half of football that was, albeit it was a great bit of control for the goal.  Bolton look dreadful.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2012)

1927 said:


> Ive read some suggestion that the players were canvassed and chose red as they actually prefer playing in red. Adds weight to my idea that its maybe a psychological thing and we get better results in red for that reason.


 link?


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

That "psychological thing" didn't do us much good at all today then. This "lucky red" stuff is utter bullshit.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 3, 2012)

editor said:


> That "psychological thing" didn't do us much good at all today then. This "lucky red" stuff is utter bullshit.


 
Its obviously the black shorts that are lucky, we wore all red today!


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 3, 2012)

Naw, you should have bought Martin Petrov off us rather than Bellamy.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2012)

It's really depressing reading the comments from my mates who are in the 1927 Club. From being more dedicated City fans than just about anyone posting here they've gone to either complete indifference or to bearing an actual dislike of Red Dragon Franchise FC.  

Thanks again Vincent Tan.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 2012)

Cardiff were the better side and threw that away.  Without Ngogogogo Bolton were nothing. 

Terrible officials. The first Bolton goal was on. Their penalty wasn't and our's was.

Should have been 2-1 city. Okay so the lucky ran out for this match but lucky is never 100% effective all season long. It's a statistical thang. Man Uts in red never won every match in red but have had tons of luck over the years.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Should have been 2-1 city. Okay so the lucky ran out for this match but lucky is never 100% effective all season long. It's a statistical thang. Man Uts in red never won every match in red but have had tons of luck over the years.


But loads of shit teams playing in red have had no luck at all. This 'lucky red' bullshit is a total nonsense.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2012)

editor said:


> But loads of shit teams playing in red have had no luck at all. This 'lucky red' bullshit is a total nonsense.


 
Proof?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 6, 2012)

Lucky red shirts LOLZ. Lickspittle twats.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> Proof?


Proof of what?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

The RedBlueDragonBirds Cardiff City Welsh Dragon Franchise FC are currently getting totally crushed at Charlton.

*shrugs shoulders with indifference


----------



## Balbi (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The RedBlueDragonBirds Cardiff City Welsh Dragon Franchise FC are currently getting totally crushed at Charlton.
> 
> *shrugs shoulders with indifference



If you want boss, you can always come and support Pompey. Always in blue. Bring the clock back mind.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

Balbi said:


> If you want boss, you can always come and support Pompey. Always in blue. Bring the clock back mind.


Can't support English clubs.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Can't support English clubs.



Point of order: the rest of it's England, we're Portsmouth.


----------



## tommers (Nov 6, 2012)

And long may it continue.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The RedBlueDragonBirds Cardiff City Welsh Dragon Franchise FC are currently getting totally crushed at Charlton.
> 
> *shrugs shoulders with indifference


 
well fuck off the thread then.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Proof of what?


 
what you said in the post u quoted!


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> well fuck off the thread then.


I'll be posting _exactly_ where I like, franchise boy.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

1927 said:


> what you said in the post u quoted!


What, you want me to prove that red shirts don't come impregnated with the magical, immeasurable and mystical powers of 'luckiness'? No thanks.

I will note that it didn't serve Wrexham too well, and thanks to your lord and master Tan, we're not only wearing the same colours now but an almost identical badge.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> What, you want me to prove that red shirts don't come impregnated with the magical, immeasurable and mystical powers of 'luckiness'? No thanks.
> 
> I will note that it didn't serve Wrexham too well, and thanks to your lord and master Tan, we're not only wearing the same colours now but an almost identical badge.




you are obviously completely lala now!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 6, 2012)

*wanders in and tries to resist posting something about the effectiveness of red shirts being shown by the mighty addicks tonight*



and   at the result / stats - sounds like it was quite a game (I missed the commentary as I've been travelling home from northern parts)


----------



## bromley (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what was stranger. The 6 minutes of added time or seeing red shirts in the Cardiff end.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 7, 2012)

The train station was full of Cardiff fans who had left early in disgust and therefore missed the last two goals. Me included. 

As a Cardiff fan I wouldn't call it a great match. I'd call it a bunch of idiots letting a poor side look good. Our defence was atrocious. Whittingham was anonymous. 

Charlton worked out Marshall was weak on crosses so that's what they did. It was the only thing they did but I must admit their crosses were very very accurate.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never left a game early in disgust and I've seen some shocking performances over the years. I even stayed till the end when we were 2-7 down.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 7, 2012)

My second time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 7, 2012)

What was the first?


----------



## bromley (Nov 7, 2012)

Speaking of defence, cheers for the £1m+ you gave for for Hudson! Marshall should've done a lot better with Stephen's cross screamer, he was pretty poor. I'll defence is a massive concern. The step up from League One is bigger than I thought.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 7, 2012)

tommers said:


> What was the first?



2003. I forget against who but it was at home and Gareth Ainsworth was subbed by Lenny Lawrence despite the fact he was the only player who had been doing anything or working hard all match. I was furious at Lenny's Latest Ludicrous Tactical Decision.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 9, 2012)

Keenor Statue finally ready


----------



## Clint Iguana (Nov 18, 2012)

Spare a thought for Earnie.... out there in the middlde of a shit storm


----------



## spacemonkey (Nov 25, 2012)

Bit depressing to find us top of the league and this thread having no posts since the 18th Nov.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> Bit depressing to find us top of the league and this thread having no posts since the 18th Nov.


A little bit of the old excitement came back when I was watching the live updates for the last 30 mins.


----------



## pauld (Nov 25, 2012)

spacemonkey said:


> Bit depressing to find us top of the league and this thread having no posts since the 18th Nov.


 
sums it up really ...

at least we played in lucky blue yesterday.

Despite being TOTL, the team are still incredibly brittle away from home, and notwithstanding any injuries, still look 4 players short of automatic promotion!


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2012)

pauld said:


> sums it up really ...
> 
> at least we played in lucky blue yesterday.
> 
> Despite being TOTL, the team are still incredibly brittle away from home, and notwithstanding any injuries, still look 4 players short of automatic promotion!


That whole 'lucky red' stuff is an embarrassment yet some idiots seem to buy into it.

And seeing City top of the league around this time of the year isn't much reason to get too excited. They've been here many times before and still managed to fuck it up come the run in to the end of the season.

As for Palace, they've done incredibly well thus far, but I'm wondering if their bubble might be starting to burst now.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

Back to the top of the Championship.

I only wish it meant as much to me as it used to do.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Back to the top of the Championship.
> 
> I only wish it meant as much to me as it used to do.


 
You claim it doesn't mean much now, but come May when you're 7th or getting knocked out of the play-offs, you should remember this time.  It was a good time


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> You claim it doesn't mean much now, but come May when you're 7th or getting knocked out of the play-offs, you should remember this time. It was a good time


I'm not claiming anything. It's how I feel. I sincerely wish I hadn't been made to feel so ambivalent about the team I've supported all my life.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2012)

Blimey: 
Cardiff City's perfect home record the best in Europe


> Ten home games, 10 wins. The best home record in Europe. Not even the return of former City boss Dave Jones could stop this latest act of defiance, as Cardiff tinkered with their own history.
> The defeat of Wednesday bettered a run of nine successive home wins set in both the 1951/52 and 2000/01 seasons. Both those runs came in promotion-ending seasons. City's home and colours may have changed since, the mission remains the same.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 8, 2012)

Blackburn 1, City 4.

We're out of this league!  Peterborough at home on Saturday too, they're bottom of the table...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2012)

Bottom of the table are rarely pushovers as they are scrapping for their lives. 

Blackburn was great. Support was in great voice too. Loved the 'We're winning abroad' song and people doing Gangstyle dancing to the calls of let's of have a disco, after Kim scored. 

The view I had of belamy screaming toward the goal was amazing. Wish I'd been videoing it on my camera. 
Love Joe Mason so chuffed that he scored. 
My mate loves Kimbo so the match had something for everyone. 

Id like to imagine that the goals came down to poor goal keeping thanks to me putting him off by telling Robinson that his barley water is shite. Truth is that he never stood a chance against them goals and it was poor defending that lets us attack the goal in such a way that he was doomed.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 8, 2012)

Just saw the score on the Beeb site and for the first time this season felt that magic coming back. And now I feel guilty for it.


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 8, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Bottom of the table are rarely pushovers


 
Yes they are, otherwise they wouldn't be bottom of the table would they?  Self-evident innit.

_[Now they'll probably beat us 5-0...]_


----------



## phildwyer (Dec 8, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Just saw the score on the Beeb site and for the first time this season felt that magic coming back. And now I feel guilty for it.


 
I don't. 

Obviously I'm not happy about the changes, but when it comes down to it the "Bluebird" logo and nickname was just as much of a cynical marketing ploy as the Red Dragon mularky.  Only difference is it was done about 100 years earlier. 

And I really can't get too worked up about the color of the shirt either. I'm too busy thinking about City in the top division for the first time in my life...


----------



## agricola (Dec 8, 2012)

It is going to have to be an epic choke to throw this away, bluebirds.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2012)

It truly is automatic promotion form.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can we all start talking about football now, PLEASE. lets put differences aside and start celebrating what is fast becoming an amazing season of potentially epic proportions.

Lets look forward to a derby game with the jacks next season in the Premier league. I love the idea that the english premeir league may well be 10% welsh next season!


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Obviously I'm not happy about the changes, but when it comes down to it the "Bluebird" logo and nickname was just as much of a cynical marketing ploy as the Red Dragon mularky. Only difference is it was done about 100 years earlier.


That really is utter tosh. 


> The origin of Cardiff City’s nickname, ‘The Bluebirds’ is truly fascinating. It had started being used, along with ‘The Cardiffians’, ‘The City’ and ‘The Citizens’, after the club changed from their first colours of chocolate and amber to royal blue and white, sometime around 1910.
> 
> There is a connection with a classic children’s play, called The Blue Bird, written by the Belgian playwright Maurice Maeterlinck in 1909. The bird, a symbol of happiness, is pursued by children who want to imprison it in a cage and the play’s theme urges us not to try to hoard happiness for ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2012)

Now the team has a bit of money behind it I can see them getting a bit of success


----------



## Gromit (Dec 9, 2012)

agricola said:


> It is going to have to be an epic choke to throw this away, bluebirds.



Not epic. We're only 6 points clear with 5 months to go. 

It just takes a burst of form from two other teams and a small drop in form from us. 

Sorry to be neg but teams have thrown away bigger leads than ours very recently.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2012)

Gromit said:


> Not epic. We're only 6 points clear with 5 months to go.
> 
> It just takes a burst of form from two other teams and a small drop in form from us.
> 
> Sorry to be neg but teams have thrown away bigger leads than ours very recently.


Plus throwing away big leads is our specialist subject.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-20728057

RIP Rick Wright!


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

Remember when he "gave" the club to the kids?
Well, sort of, kind of, not actually gave the club away at all!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Remember when he "gave" the club to the kids?
> Well, sort of, kind of, not actually gave the club away at all!


 
maybe not but he certainlt helped to bring in thousands of supporters who are still there today as fathers with kids themselves.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

He was good and bad in equal measures. If you recall, he announced that he was going to liquidate the club at one point.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2012)

editor said:


> He was good and bad in equal measures. If you recall, he announced that he was going to liquidate the club at one point.


 
I dont think its the time to make comments like that, but to be fair it was all marketing, scaring people into supporting the club. There have been many heroes and villians in city's story over the lat 40 years and Rick was, on balance one of the good guys. Even Sam and the Riddler, will come to be seen as heroes and villians in the overall history of the club.

lets just remember Rick as someone who for all his faults saved the club at a point in time and whatever you think of him, did a lot to revitalise interest in the club at a time when attendances could be counted in th hundreds rather than tens of thousands.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2012)

1927 said:


> lets just remember Rick as someone who for all his faults saved the club at a point in time and whatever you think of him, did a lot to revitalise interest in the club at a time when attendances could be counted in th hundreds rather than tens of thousands.


League attendances were never counted 'in the hundreds' during his time.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope you get a kick out of trying to start an argument rather than give respect to the man that started to build the foundations for the future and saved the club at a time when they were in danger of going out of the league.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2012)

Could this be the start of City's traditional 'throw it all away' period? 

0-2 down to Peterborough!


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Yes they are, otherwise they wouldn't be bottom of the table would they?  Self-evident innit.
> 
> _[Now they'll probably beat us 5-0...]_



2-1. I don't like to say I told you so... But despite Malky saying the same as me (can't assume a result based on league position) the Cardiff players do their usual trick of losing the games to those at the bottom.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 15, 2012)

Re Rick Wright I agree with Editor. 

Both hero and villan. 

He did wonders for the club. One of the best most committed owners we ever had... Till his financial troubles abroad... Then he threw us under the bus to save himself.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 19, 2012)

oi oi bluebirds I'll be coming down your way on Boxing day for the top of the table clash with Palace


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking good at the top of the table again


----------



## 1927 (Dec 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Looking good at the top of the table again


 
Go on, admit it, you're starting to enjoy this season after all aren't you?lol


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2012)

1927 said:


> Go on, admit it, you're starting to enjoy this season after all aren't you?lol


I have the same mixed feelings ever since we let ourselves become dress up dolls for millionaires.

I was with three lifelong City fans last night and they all felt the same - one was considering not renewing his season ticket next year regardless of whether we get promotion or not.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 22, 2012)

editor said:


> I have the same mixed feelings ever since we let ourselves become dress up dolls for millionaires.
> 
> I was with three lifelong City fans last night and they all felt the same - one was considering not renewing his season ticket next year regardless of whether we get promotion or not.


 
Go on crack just a little smile, its christmas after all.

We always seem to do feck all over xmas period tho, 3 points on boxing day could see us opening up a decent lead over 3rd place and I might just start believeing.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 22, 2012)

The most emotion I have felt this season is seeing the clip last night of Kenny Miller fucking up that chance against L'pool in cup final in that sport review shite, put me in a sour mood last night in the Albany.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> oi oi bluebirds I'll be coming down your way on Boxing day for the top of the table clash with Palace


 
Hope you're not planning on coming by train!

Hope you enjoy your time in Gods Country, even if you will be goin home with no points


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 24, 2012)

Nah I'm in Wales already staying with a friend for Christmas, if anyone fancies a pre or post match pint I'll be in Cardiff from around midday


----------



## ddraig (Dec 25, 2012)

hope yer stay is a good un drew 
Randall playing in the bay in old bank vaults on boxing day too. tidy

saw a claret and blue umbrella mashed up in the Welsh wind today abandoned
should've take a pic


----------



## 3_D (Dec 27, 2012)

Alright lads, Bristol City fan here - yes, bottom of the championship, I know  . And I'd sooner be bottom of division 4 than see my club sell its soul and its history in exchange for the 'dream' of the premier league. 

Got a couple of Cardiff mates, long-term fans of 30 years-plus, who feel totally fucked  off  by their club and WILL NOT be going back next season, premier league or not. Despite our rivalry I feel genuinely bad for these boys, proper and loyal oldschool football lads that they are.

Hundreds of you applauded when we sang "You're not Cardiff any more!" at the Gate earlier this season. Whatever league you find yourselves in, I seriously hope you get your identity back. I think the future of 'real' football depends on it.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 28, 2012)

3_D said:


> And I'd sooner be bottom of division 4


 
It may well be soon!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Another win sees us at the top of the table and five points ahead of an in-form Hull who beat Leeds 2-0.  
Middlesborough beat Blackpool to stay in third, while Palace continue to fumble, managing only a point at Forest. 

We'd have to colossally fuck things up not to get promoted this year. Now if only we'd mark the occasion with a return to the blue strip and all would be well with the world.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 29, 2012)

If we get promoted the Malaysians will feel that the lucky red strip did the job. They won't change it until they really have to.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If we get promoted the Malaysians will feel that the lucky red strip did the job. They won't change it until they really have to.


I know. They'll fuck off at some point as investors invariably do, and we'll probably go back to blue then.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 30, 2012)

editor said:


> I know. They'll fuck off at some point as investors invariably do, and we'll probably go back to blue then.


 
The Anus Abraham board is rumouring that Sam is coming back as chairman and will change kit back to blue!

If the choice is red or sam back I think even you might out up with red.lol


----------



## Gromit (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd rather wear pink than have that sneaky weasel back. I don't understand why the Annis idiots keep wishing him back other than the fact he pretended to be friends with them as it suited his purposes.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2012)

1927 said:


> The Anus Abraham board is rumouring that Sam is coming back as chairman and will change kit back to blue!
> 
> If the choice is red or sam back I think even you might out up with red.lol


If Sam ends up back at Cardiff then we really are the laughing stock of the division.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 30, 2012)

editor said:


> If Sam ends up back at Cardiff then we really are the laughing stock of the division.


 
Its nice to be able to agree on something city related.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's my match report from Boxing Day. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/boxing-...-heavy-rain-crappy-rebrands-and-a-useful-win/


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought you stated at the beginning of the season that there would be no reports at all this season. 

How much split in two ess did you actually experience at the ground other than me jokingly reminding you to support the team in red in an obviously tongue in cheek ribbing?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 31, 2012)

The atmos at home has been dreadful all season though. I will agree on that point. The greater the attendance the worse it is. Fair weather Johnny come lately prawn sandwich eating newbies will never be as vocal as the old skool hardcore but also the desire to actually win the game (rather than the consolation of winning the singing) is partially to blame too. I was never this nervous at games when every win was seen as a gift rather than a game we didn't throw away when we should have won.


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2012)

Blimey.  That didn't take long.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I thought you stated at the beginning of the season that there would be no reports at all this season.


I went because all of the family were going, the tickets were bought for me and Eme as a Christmas present and I didn't fancy turning them down and being stuck at home on my own. And what I posted is less of a match report and more of a rant anyway


----------



## Gromit (Jan 2, 2013)

New years day match report. 

For the first time in a long time there were no travel restrictions to Birmingham. 

The first thing to strike anyone making their own way to the ground was the hundreds of police lining the way to stadium. A small fleet of paddy wagons parked outside it and a pack of motorbikes down by the roundabout. 

Prematch discussions with the local Birmingham supporters rep proved insightful. When asked about the press reported stay away protest he dismissed it as nonsense and stated that hardly anyone turns up anymore anyways. This is a club that is truly disheartened by its current situation. 

To give the Birmingham players their due they fought hard. The Cardiff defence gave them some space a couple of times early on and more clinical finishing would have put Cardiff on the back foot and possibly changed the outcome. I only state possibly as Malky has built a squad with the spirit to fight their way back from such situations. 

The absence of Whits (reported by rumour mill to be 4 weeks, subsquently reported as exagerated by the manager) affected Cardiff's midfield creativity but the presence of Kim-bo strengthen it defensively. No standing off players for Kim. Lots of old school standing tackles by Kim turnovered the ball for Cardiff. Unfortunately one too many tough challenges by him resulted in him hurting himself to leave the game early. 

Mutch made a start a against a club that welcomed him back for past service. He them proceeded to make lots of frustrating silly mistakes. I was calling for a half time substitution but he returned second half. But only briefly. Another silly mistake and even Malky's patience ran out and Mutch was subbed. 

As a Mason fan I was both pleased and surprised to see Helgerson and Gestede on the bench. The goal wasn't pretty but Mason showed great alertness to grab it. 

It was then a matter of grinding out that 1-0 for the second half. Cardiff were a lot more aggressive on goal for the second half with Cowie for Mutch making a huge difference on the score. Gestede had a few attempted headers on goal but on each occasion couldn't quite target the ball low enough. 

Birmingham fought bravely before and into extra time but Cardiff's defence stayed strong even to the extent of players throwing themselves to the ground to stop shots. 

A tough match to end a perfect Christmas results tally.

ETA: Chant of the match. 

Stadium announcer tells coach drivers of coaches parked in Arthur Street to return to their vehicles. 

Crowd response:

We park where we want. 
We park where we want. 
We are Cardiff, we park where we want.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 5, 2013)

does it count as a giantkilling?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2013)

Sleeping giant killing. 

Personally I'm overjoyed that we are out of both cups. 
Both cups and the distraction they cause have IMO cost us promotion twice.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2013)

Predictable humiliation today, but it's probably best for our league campaign.

Still an embarrassing result though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2013)

Focus on the playoffs eh?


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Sleeping giant killing.
> 
> Personally I'm overjoyed that we are out of both cups.
> Both cups and the distraction they cause have IMO cost us promotion twice.


 
Only one thing matters this season.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

I love the FA Cup .


----------



## trampie (Jan 9, 2013)

If Cardiff join the Swans in the Premier League next season, will they then call the league, the English and Welsh Premier League ?, I wonder.......hmm


----------



## Gromit (Jan 9, 2013)

They should already call it the British Prem League IMO. 

And both Cardiff and Swansea should come under the FA ever since the Welsh FA set up the League Of Wales.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 10, 2013)

trampie said:


> If Cardiff join the Swans in the Premier League next season, will they then call the league, the English and Welsh Premier League ?, I wonder.......hmm


I'm thinking anglo-welsh premier league.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 13, 2013)

Not the greatest result at home but the other results were in our favour. We trickle slightly further ahead.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2013)

Yep, we're still 8 points clear, but I'm finding myself get more excited by Newport's season at the moment. I'm thinking of going to see them play at Woking away on the 22nd.


----------



## Maltin (Jan 13, 2013)

trampie said:


> If Cardiff join the Swans in the Premier League next season, will they then call the league, the English and Welsh Premier League ?, I wonder.......hmm


Seeing as the competition is currently called Premier League (or sometimes Barclays Premier League), there does not appear to be any need to change it. 

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 19, 2013)

Blackpool 1 Bluebirds 2

Ten points clear of the rest of the league

That is all

(_*still finding it hard to be enthusiastic about this season_  )


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep, we're still 8 points clear, but I'm finding myself get more excited by Newport's season at the moment. I'm thinking of going to see them play at Woking away on the 22nd.


 
What, hang on, after 45-odd years of faithfully following the City... once we finally reach the goal we've been working for all that time, never before seen but only dreamed in your lifetime... promotion to the best league in the world.... you _drop us for Newport County....???_

Some people can fall in love with failure.


----------



## tommers (Jan 19, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Blackpool 1 Bluebirds 0
> 
> Ten points clear of the rest of the league
> 
> ...


 
eh?  you won 2-1.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> What, hang on, after 45-odd years of faithfully following the City... once we finally reach the goal we've been working for all that time, never before seen but only dreamed in your lifetime... promotion to the best league in the world.... you _drop us for Newport County....???_
> 
> Some people can fall in love with failure.


Some people have principles.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Some people have principles.


 
But why is Tan any worse than Hamman, really? Or Rick Wright, or Goldstone, or Stefan Terlezki? None of them were really in it for the fans' sake.

Is it _just_ the color of the kit?

If so.... not that I don't see the point... but it's not something I can bring myself to care that much about... blue or red, not that fussed.... I remember when we had a little yellow stripe going down the side in 1977.... didn't care about that either...certainly not compared to getting us into the Prem, anyone who can do _that_ for Cardiff gets my respect....


----------



## Greebo (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> But why is Tan any worse than Hamman, really? Or Rick Wright, or Goldstone, or Stefan Terlezki? None of them were really in it for the fans' sake.
> 
> Is it _just_ the color of the kit?<snip>


It's not purely about the colour of the strip (Watford changed several times without losing the respect of its fans) more about the way which football has become so monetised that teams can be bought or sold, and their success can be based more on funding than ability.  If a team is willing to change a core part of its identity for the sake of money, what else will it do?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

tommers said:


> eh? you won 2-1.


 
er -- yeah ... must have been pissed when i typed that


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 20, 2013)

Greebo said:


> It's not purely about the colour of the strip (Watford changed several times without losing the respect of its fans) more about the way which football has become so monetised that teams can be bought or sold, and their success can be based more on funding than ability. If a team is willing to change a core part of its identity for the sake of money, what else will it do?


 
Yes, but the game's been like that for at least 20 years now, and it always was about profit above all... football will always just reflect the politics of wider society anyway, and the Rule of Tan certainly does that....


----------



## Greebo (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, but the game's been like that for at least 20 years now, and it always was about profit above all... football will always just reflect the politics of wider society anyway, and the Rule of Tan certainly does that....


It used to be sponsorship by wealthy people who had a genuine liking for the team (or at least the game) or loyalty to the area, rather than corporate ownership.  I'm sure you can work out the difference.</derail>


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> But why is Tan any worse than Hamman, really? Or Rick Wright, or Goldstone, or Stefan Terlezki? None of them were really in it for the fans' sake.
> 
> Is it _just_ the color of the kit?
> 
> If so.... not that I don't see the point... but it's not something I can bring myself to care that much about... blue or red, not that fussed.... I remember when we had a little yellow stripe going down the side in 1977.... didn't care about that either...certainly not compared to getting us into the Prem, anyone who can do _that_ for Cardiff gets my respect....


 

I think we all know that professional football became a business a long time ago, but the business is dependent on customers spending their hard earned cash on something they feel very passionately about. To most customers, football is a very personal thing, they feel they have an intimate relationship with the club they support. Loyalty to a football club is very different to loyalty to any other brand.

The difference between Tan and the likes of Sam is that Tan has shown he has no respect for the customer base the club had before his arrival. This is his club and he will do what he likes with it.

To add insult to injury he even tried to fob us off with some crap about luck and shirt sales in Asia, which anyone could see through. Then came the withdrawal of the rebrand and mind games in the media that led to fans turning against each other and some bizarrely openly WANTING us to change to red and threats of violence being made at a Keep Cardiff Blue meeting.

The colour change on its own is meaningless; it is what goes with it that hurts. Blue seems to be quietly getting pushed out of the back door. Ali not allowed to mention it on the PA, the team don’t wear it even though it is our official away kit and blue is rarely in stock in the shop. What next? The bluebird going off the badge? Red seats? Changing the name of the club? And I dread to think what will happen to ticket prices if we go up.

Yes, I am pleased city are doing well, I want them to go up, I will probably renew my season ticket next year, I just don’t feel the passion for the club I once had.

I know this is sentimental and illogical, but having other fans take the piss for having a sentimental attachment to the club does not help, in fact it just makes me feel even less part of the club.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I know this is sentimental and illogical, but having other fans take the piss for having a sentimental attachment to the club does not help, in fact it just makes me feel even less part of the club.


 
I certainly didn't mean to take the piss, I've got as strong a sentimental attachment as anyone... and the whole idea of being a football fan is illogical anyway.... but the color of the strip isn't a bit deal in itself, it's the deeper tendencies it represents that are the problem... and they're a problem for society as a whole, not just football...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I certainly didn't mean to take the piss, I've got as strong a sentimental attachment as anyone... and the whole idea of being a football fan is illogical anyway.... but the color of the strip isn't a bit deal in itself, it's the deeper tendencies it represents that are the problem... and they're a problem for society as a whole, not just football...


 
That remark was not actually aimed at you, but thanks anyway. I was thinking more of what goes on on another messageboard to be honest (although there are one or two on here). Also the idea of fans holding a Keep Cardiff Blue meeting and pro red fans turing up and threatening violence. Little things like that.


It’s a bit like Glastonbury. The toilets are better, there is less chance of getting mugged and there are bigger names on the main stage. However, it now feels corporate, there is less ‘anarchy’ and it has become the new Wimbledon in terms of being the place to be seen, with prawn sandwiches and flowery wellies (not to mention the drugs being less open than they used to be  ). It has lost much of its attraction to me.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2013)

Football is a sport where 11 fit men run about the pitch being criticised by a stadium full of people who really could do with the exercise. 

No surprises then that every fan thinks he knows better than the manager too most of the time and knows better than the owner.  Especially when it comes to spending the owner's own money. 

This has always been the case. What's changed this season? The owner didn't pussyfoot around and peddle back when we didn't like his marketing ideas. He went ahead and did it any way when fans still haven't recovered from Jif been changed to Cif. 

To be honest fans losing their love for the club don't matter. It's an entertainment product no different than Coronation Street . Actors come and go, plots come and go, people dont like the changes and the fans come and go but Coronation Street remains and doesn't give a fuck so long as it does. 

Cardiff is having great attendances this year and record number of season tickets sold. Looks like its not going to miss those its upset to be honest. Let them watch Neighbours (whilst eating cake).


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Yes, but the game's been like that for at least 20 years now, and it always was about profit above all... football will always just reflect the politics of wider society anyway, and the Rule of Tan certainly does that....


Name another large club that has had its entire strip, badge and branding completely changed, along with a new meaningless strapline foisted on its fans without any consultation?


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Cardiff is having great attendances this year and record number of season tickets sold. Looks like its not going to miss those its upset to be honest. Let them watch Neighbours (whilst eating cake).


And if things don't work out as planned, just you watch those nu-fans disappear.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2013)

editor said:


> And if things don't work out as planned, just you watch those nu-fans disappear.



That fact hasn't changed since the birth of professional football. Your point?


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> That fact hasn't changed since the birth of professional football. Your point?


 You _really_ can't see the difference?

What's been happening at Cardiff is not commonplace in modern football. I can't think of a comparable club that has had such a complete rebrand forced on them by their owners. How about you?


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Name another large club that has had its entire strip, badge and branding completely changed, along with a new meaningless strapline foisted on its fans without any consultation?


 
But why would I _care _about the "branding" of the club at all? Who cares where we get our "strapline?"

I see no reason to care about it at all. I don't care which team of marketing consultants manipulates it, because barring some kind of football fans revolution which obviously I'd fully support etc, it certainly will be _some _team of business consultants or other, working only with profit in mind.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 20, 2013)

editor said:


> What's been happening at Cardiff is not commonplace in modern football. I can't think of a comparable club that has had such a complete rebrand forced on them by their owners. How about you?


 
I think the owners almost always get their way everywhere, just using more subtle methods than Tan. Who pays the piper innit.

Most probably other owners will begin following his methods more closely in future too, since they evidently work.

Not that this is a good thing of course.

But might as well get used to it if you're going to follow the modern game at all... which maybe we shouldn't anyway.... Maybe in the future football will be like music, with a mass market MOR sector, bland with commercial appeal, while the purist fans follow the Independent Leagues....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Football is a sport where 11 fit men run about the pitch being criticised by a stadium full of people who really could do with the exercise.
> 
> No surprises then that every fan thinks he knows better than the manager too most of the time and knows better than the owner. Especially when it comes to spending the owner's own money.
> 
> ...


 

We all have our own personal reasons for going to watch City (or not) and our own personal reasons for not being happy (or being happy) with the re-brand. It is totally beyond me why people on either side of the debate feel it necessary to have a go at each other over it and try to belittle people who have a different outlook to themselves.

It is this bitching, far more than any other aspect of the re-brand, that saddens me and has resulted in me being totally ambivalent about promotion (and posting here far less frequently).

Whatever Tan’s skills may or may not be, there is one thing he appears to be a master of and that is the age old tactic of divide and conquer.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> It is this bitching, far more than any other aspect of the re-brand, that saddens me and has resulted in me being totally ambivalent about promotion (and posting here far less frequently).


But the feelings of division and bitching is entirely the fault of Tan & Co and that's what I hate most about the cunt.  

I used to feel proud to be a City fan, and now look at us.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 20, 2013)

editor said:


> But the feelings of division and bitching is entirely the fault of Tan & Co and that's what I hate most about the cunt.
> 
> I used to feel proud to be a City fan, and now look at us.


 
Exactly, while everyione is rowing with each other he can do what ever he wants, attention is diverted from the real issue.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Exactly, while everyione is rowing with each other he can do what ever he wants, attention is diverted from the real issue.


The way he split the fans with the 'no strip change = no club" ruse was quite masterful.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

From Twitter: 


> Cardiff City are the Thatcher-era Tories of football. They keep winning despite being hated for their destruction of proud cultural heritage


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2013)

IME most other fans are ambivalent to Cardiff's rebrand.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> IME most other fans are ambivalent to Cardiff's rebrand.


Until something similar starts coming their way....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course, but I don't think Cardiff are any more of a laughing stock than Leicester, Southampton, Blackburn, etc.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 21, 2013)

Fraizer Campbell signs for Bluebirds


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2013)

ChrisFilter said:


> Of course, but I don't think Cardiff are any more of a laughing stock than Leicester, Southampton, Blackburn, etc.


I think I preferred it when we were the plucky sleeping giant.


----------



## trampie (Jan 23, 2013)

As a Swansea fan and a fan of Welsh football, i think the Cardiff re-brand is disgraceful, i would like to see all the Welsh teams that are currently in the English pyramid in the Premier League with the Swans finishing top of the pile, obviously most of the Welsh teams are too small to be in the top division but that is not the case with Swansea and Cardiff, Cardiff on potential should be up there with the very top teams challenging for trophies but unfortunately for them they have spent most of their history as failures, Swansea P4P having punched more above their weight than Cardiff over the years.
If i was a Cardiff fan i would be going to games decked out in a retro blue Cardiff shirt and shouting '_bluebirds, bluebirds_', even with the team playing in red or whatever colour, history defines who we are, there is no logical need for Cardiff football team to change their history.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2013)

trampie said:


> As a Swansea fan and a fan of Welsh football, i think the Cardiff re-brand is disgraceful, i would like to see all the Welsh teams that are currently in the English pyramid in the Premier League with the Swans finishing top of the pile, obviously most of the Welsh teams are too small to be in the top division but that is not the case with Swansea and Cardiff, Cardiff on potential should be up there with the very top teams challenging for trophies but unfortunately for them they have spent most of their history as failures, Swansea P4P having punched more above their weight than Cardiff over the years.
> If i was a Cardiff fan i would be going to games decked out in a retro blue Cardiff shirt and shouting '_bluebirds, bluebirds_', even with the team playing in red or whatever colour, history defines who we are, there is no logical need for Cardiff football team to change their history.


 
Well hopefully you will qualify for your first major final tonight! Only 87 years behind Wales' no1 football team.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

Alan Whiteley (CCFC director) resigns after fraud charge
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21185401


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

Classy.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

Just read that City sacked a young player for assaulting two young women.  Makes a change to see such decisive action in the face of violence against women.  Did see a comment, tho', suggesting that he might not have been sacked if he was a more important player.  Having no idea about his ability, wonder if anyone else has any views on this.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 30, 2013)

Kevin Sainte-Luce

Never heard of him before. French winger. Academy player. 

They waited till the trial. He admitted it in court. Then they sacked him. 
Looks like everything was done by the book. So it's not worth discussing. 

If they hadnt of sacked him then we might have had something to discuss.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually I'll add what my friend just said. 

Our current manager seemingly places great store on players being professional off the pitch. If you aren't expect to find yourself not getting on the pitch. 

So in his opinion if it had been a senior player and we could have got some money for him it would have been a case of a quiet transfer rather than losing our entire investment. But he wouldn't have played for us again. 

He feels that our former manager would have kept him if he'd been one if his senior team favourites but that's speculation isn't it.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 31, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Actually I'll add what my friend just said.
> 
> Our current manager seemingly places great store on players being professional off the pitch. If you aren't expect to find yourself not getting on the pitch.


 
wonder how he feels about our 'most senior' player getting banned from driving this week


----------



## articul8 (Feb 6, 2013)

What do you lot make of Ridsdale?  He describes his 5 year stint at Cardiff as "outstanding" here:
http://www.lep.co.uk/news/business/graham-westley-buy-in-is-a-myth-1-5383559

You can have him back?


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 6, 2013)

Outstanding for the money he managed to trouser...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> Outstanding for the money he managed to trouser...


 
Outstanding for the fact that he dekivered a new stadium and kept us going when many clubs would have ended up in admin, and put us in a position where the thought of the premiership was a reality!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 7, 2013)

He is a devious man make no mistake. If you are lucky that deviousness is working for you at the same time as he is figuring out how to make the most money out of the situation.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 7, 2013)

Gromit said:


> He is a devious man make no mistake. If you are lucky that deviousness is working for you at the same time as he is figuring out how to make the most money out of the situation.


 
I wouldnt disgaree with that statement, but in our case I think it very much worked in our favour.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 13, 2013)

Fair play...ten out of ten for persistence




> The cold-snap seems intent on snapping further every week, so next Tuesday night as we host Brighton, we will be giving every Cardiff City supporter a FREE high quality scarf as a means to keep warm, the club saying a big thank you for your support this season.
> 
> Each scarf will be handed out on arrival at the stadium - for this game only - and will become your special entry pass into our 2013/14 season ticket competition for the rest of the campaign.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

Might this scarf possibly be a red one?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Might this scarf possibly be a red one?


 
Why wouldnt it be? Thats the colour we play in.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Might this scarf possibly be a red one?


 
Yes.. smacks of desperation to me. I think it is a sign that red has not yet been fully embraced on 'the terraces', when you have to bribe people to wear red.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

1927 said:


> Why wouldnt it be? Thats the colour we play in.


I thought we were called 'The Bluebirds' playing in a stadium full of blue seats and with over a century long tradition of playing in blue?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I thought we were called 'The Bluebirds' playing in a stadium full of blue seats and with over a century long tradition of playing in blue?


 
But they play in red now.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

1927 said:


> But they play in red now.


At the current whim of the owners yes, but that doesn't mean true fans have to abandon a lifetime of supporting a team that plays in blue just because some billionaire foreigner tells us to.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't want a red scarf is free to buy their own. 

Anyone who wants to win the draw is free to follow the terms and conditions of those stumping up the prize. 

It's not like they are banning blue scarves. Neither should have to pay for free blue ones if they don't want to. 

Fans like to think that they own the club somehow. Like to think that somehow because they pay (occasionally/regularly) for some entertainment it gives them rights. 
Do the same fans think that they own their local cinema? Do they protest when they decide to change the carpet colour?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 14, 2013)

editor said:


> At the current whim of the owners yes, but that doesn't mean true fans have to abandon a lifetime of supporting a team that plays in blue just because some billionaire foreigner tells us to.


 
Who are the true fans?the ones that have walked away and not put a penny into the club this season to try and secure our place in the prem, or the ones who are still upporting the club and pushing the team towards the championship?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Do the same fans think that they own their local cinema? Do they protest when they decide to change the carpet colour?


It's just a little bit sad that you think that the lifelong Cardiff fans who have refused to go along with the newly-arrived billionaire's heritage-trashing whims should be compared to people who would object to a carpet being changed.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

1927 said:


> Who are the true fans?the ones that have walked away and not put a penny into the club this season to try and secure our place in the prem, or the ones who are still upporting the club and pushing the team towards the championship?


Without the fans who had supported the club through the bad times, there would be no promotion-challenging team. 

PS We're already in the Championship.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Without the fans who had supported the club through the bad times, there would be no promotion-challenging team.
> 
> PS We're already in the Championship.


 
Yes I know but we havent won the championship which is what i meant!


editor said:


> It's just a little bit sad that you think that the lifelong Cardiff fans who have refused to go along with the newly-arrived billionaire's heritage-trashing whims should be compared to people who would object to a carpet being changed.


You have gone along with it tho, I seem to remember you went over Christmas.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

1927 said:


> You have gone along with it tho, I seem to remember you went over Christmas.


I didn't 'go along with it' just because I attended the match.

Don't you hate the way the owner's inexplicable whims have turned fan against fan or aren't you bothered about lifelong fans becoming disenfranchised in the name of _SUCCESS at any price?_


----------



## Gromit (Feb 15, 2013)

A lifelong fan of music:






Things change. Nostalgia for the good old days is understandable. Refusal to accept that things change isn't. 
Music wears different colours to the old days. Corporates like Sony control the top. Doesn't stop me liking my favourite acts if they keep banging out results.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> A lifelong fan of music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not 'nostalgia' ffs. What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2013)

are you guys getting paid per post for the red promotion?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2013)

Getting paid in lucky red league results.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't see how anyone can feel loyalty to a color.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I didn't 'go along with it' just because I attended the match.
> 
> Don't you hate the way the owner's inexplicable whims have turned fan against fan or aren't you bothered about lifelong fans becoming disenfranchised in the name of _SUCCESS at any price?_


 
"Inexplicable whims" is it?

The way I look at it is: you can't argue with results.

Immediately after changing our home strip to red, we embarked on the longest unbeaten stretch of home results in our history.

So obviously Mr. Tan isn't as daft as he looks is he?

I wish we'd had a few more Chairmen with that kind of "inexplicable whim" over the years...


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> The way I look at it is: you can't argue with results.
> 
> Immediately after changing our home strip to red, we embarked on the longest unbeaten stretch of home results in our history.
> 
> So obviously Mr. Tan isn't as daft as he looks is he?


Yes, it's all down to the mystical powers of the colour red and nothing to do with the effects of his investment.

And that's why all teams who play in red are all doing remarkably well too. Red is a lucky colour! Its amazing! Every team in red wins!

Oh, hang on...


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I don't see how anyone can feel loyalty to a color.


That's because you know fuck all about football.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes, it's all down to the mystical powers of the colour red and nothing to do with the effects of his investment.
> 
> And that's why all teams who play in red are all doing remarkably well too. Red is a lucky colour! Its amazing! Every team in red wins!
> 
> Oh, hang on...


 
You miss the point.

Obviously Tan was planning to exploit the well-known psychological boost that human beings associate with a radical change in appearance or "makeover."

He'd observed us trying for promotion year after year, and failing at the last hurdle every time.

He knew that only a dramatic change of self-image could ever jolt the team out of this endless cycle of repetition.

A change so dramatic that, he knew, it would inevitably seem impossible to many. 

Of course there was no shortage of skeptics, naysayers or denialists.  People who simply refused to believe that a simple change of shirt color could have such a transformative impact overnight.

Those people have gone pretty quiet these days.  Tan must be chuckling now.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> That's because you know fuck all about football.


 
You're mad, you are.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> You miss the point.
> 
> Obviously Tan was planning to exploit the well-known psychological boost that human beings associate with a radical change in appearance or "makeover."
> 
> ...


Troll = fail.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Troll = fail.


 
Nope.

You're just refusing to admit that you were wrong. 

Tan had a hunch.  It seemed like a wild idea to some.  Many said it couldn't possibly work.  He ignored them.  He tried it anyway.  And it worked brilliantly.

After four decades of watching CCFC trying stupid idea after stupid idea, all of them failing, I must say I'm quite impressed to find someone whose idea actually _worked _for a change.  I hope he has a million such ideas.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dwyer is absolutely bang on the money wth this one and it must piss people off. cardiff have come close so mnay times in recent years and failed.the monkey on our back was dragging us back, the change in colour got that monkey off our back to a degree. the players have even voted to play in red when they could theoretically play in blue away from home, its obvious that they prefer the red kit, the monkey free red kit.its not luck, but psychologically it obviously has an effect.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Troll = fail.


 
So any comment you dont agree with must be a troll? grow up.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> That's because you know fuck all about football.


 
who are you to be the arbiter of people's footballing knowledge?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

..


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes, it's all down to the mystical powers of the colour red and nothing to do with the effects of his investment.
> 
> And that's why all teams who play in red are all doing remarkably well too. Red is a lucky colour! Its amazing! Every team in red wins!
> 
> Oh, hang on...


 

I dont see any reference to luck in the post you quoted!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I didn't 'go along with it' just because I attended the match.
> 
> Don't you hate the way the owner's inexplicable whims have turned fan against fan or aren't you bothered about lifelong fans becoming disenfranchised in the name of _SUCCESS at any price?_


 
I dint have a problem with any fan, although I do think that those who have disenfranchised THEMSELVES are being very silly.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I don't see how anyone can feel loyalty to a color.


There are a lot of things which you don't see or can't understand, it doesn't make them less valid.  How many times do you need to be told that emotions aren't logical?

Associating a team with one or two colours is ingrained and it can change (with time, a minor colour could become a more major colour in the strip) but AFAIK drastic colour changes overnight, forced by a wallet-wielding outsider are seldom welcomed.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2013)

1927 said:


> <snip>the players have even voted to play in red when they could theoretically play in blue away from home, its obvious that they prefer the red kit, the monkey free red kit.its not luck, but psychologically it obviously has an effect.


Okay then let the team play in red, if they really want to.  Footballers tend to be a superstitious lot anyway.  

But there's no need to coerce actively encourage fans to swap the traditional colour for the imposed colour - they know which team they're following and supporting.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greebo said:


> they know which team they're following and supporting.


 
Nail on head, we all know we support Cardiff City so what colour they play in doesnt matter.

Now thank god we can put all this silliness behind us and move on.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2013)

1927 said:


> Nail on head, we all know we support Cardiff City so what colour they play in doesnt matter.
> 
> Now thank god we can put all this silliness behind us and move on.


Sweetie, it matters to the footballers, they want to play in the colour which they believe broke their long run of "bad luck" and it matters to the fans, who want to use the scarves which some of them have had ever since they became aware of the local team. This aspect of football is closer to religion than sport and, until you grasp that, you won't understand why it matters so much.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I don't see how anyone can feel loyalty to a color.


To me it is not just the colour change; it is the new owner having zero respect for his customers (sorry 'the fans')

A logical reason for the change with a business case to go along with it might have been acceptable - but so far none has been presented. As far as i can see it has all been just (as Ed puts it) a whim.

If success was all i was interested in, I would have stopped watching City many years ago. I cannot tell you why I follow City, there is an illogical emotional attachment that cannot be put into words, an attachment that has developed over almost forty years travelling all over the country. This episode has tested that attachment to breaking point.

I am not angry. It was never my club, it was always a business owned by someone else, I always knew my loyalty and emotional attachment to the business was illogical, but it was fun. I still want Cardiff City to be successful but the loyalty and the emotional attachment are gone. Logic has taken over from the fun.

Whilst professional football is just a business, it is a business that relies on an illogical passion from its customers. Whilst I still have a season ticket, I no longer have any passion. It is now just watching 22 highly paid men kicking a bag of wind around for 90 minutes. There is a limit to how long I will continue to stump up hundreds of pounds a season for such a sterile experience.

It is only the hope that the passion will return that keeps me going at the moment. A bit like keeping going to see a favourite band that have gone off the boil in the hope that they might rediscover what it was that made them good in the early days.


Having people that disagree with this point of view throw insults around does not really improve the situation (not aimed at you Phil)


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

1927 said:


> who are you to be the arbiter of people's footballing knowledge?


So Cardiff's success is all down to the colour of their shirt?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

1927 said:


> Nail on head, we all know we support Cardiff City so what colour they play in doesnt matter.
> 
> Now thank god we can put all this silliness behind us and move on.


Great to see you dismissing the beliefs of lifelong Cardiff fans - many of whom have been far more committed to the club than you. Still, if it means MORE SUCCESS why not rename the club too?

You'd probably go along with that too, wouldn't you?

In fact, where would you draw the line? You've clearly no problem with an entire whimsical change of strip, new colours, a new heritage-free badge and a new tradition-untroubled strapline, so how about a new nickname seeing as the old one clearly makes no sense now? And what if Tan promises £300m if we change our name to the Cardiff Reds?


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 16, 2013)

So Cardiff's recent success is nothing to do with the manager, money invested  and players but a colour change makeover...fuck's sake.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> So Cardiff's recent success is nothing to do with the manager, money invested and players but a colour change makeover...fuck's sake.


Yes, that's right. It's all down to the Unexplained Yet Magical Powers Of The Red Shirt.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes, that's right. It's all down to the Unexplained Yet Magical Powers Of The Red Shirt.





I'm glad we've cleared this up..!


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> To me it is not just the colour change; it is the new owner having zero respect for his customers (sorry 'the fans')


 
Not sure how old you are, but for much of the 1970s CCFC was owned by the likes of David Goldstone and Stefan Terlezki--and actually a lot worse than them too. How much respect for the fans did they have? Absolutely bugger-all, less than zero, they were completely and utterly devoid of respect in every way.  They used to call us "animals."



Clint Iguana said:


> If success was all i was interested in, I would have stopped watching City many years ago. I cannot tell you why I follow City, there is an illogical emotional attachment that cannot be put into words, an attachment that has developed over almost forty years travelling all over the country.


 
My first City game was Bill Irwin's debut, I must have seen City play 500 times, so I know what you mean. You're right, the whole thing is illogical.

I remember a conversation I had with my wife when we were going for promotion to division 1.... "if they get promoted, they'll have to play better teams... yes... so they'll lose more matches.... probably... but you're sad when they lose... so _why do you want them to get promoted ..."_

I couldn't fault her logic, but she was still wrong. I'm really happy that the team I've followed for over 40 years are finally having some success, it's clear to me that the change in shirt color has helped--what more evidence do you need--and that's good enough for me.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> So Cardiff's success is all down to the colour of their shirt?


 
It hasn't hurt has it?

If we'd lost the first 10 games we played in red, you'd have been the first to blame the change.

Give some credit where it's due.  Tan told us we'd do better if we played in red.  He wasn't wrong was he?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> You've clearly no problem with an entire whimsical change of strip, new colours, a new heritage-free badge and a new tradition-untroubled strapline


 
First of all, it obviously wasn't "whimsical." Tan doesn't invest millions of quid on a whim.  He knew what he was doing.

Secondly, what was so "traditional" and full of "heritage" about the old badge and "strapline?" They were redesigned for marketing purposes almost ever year anyway, just as they are at every club.

And come to think of it, so was the strip. We used to have a yellow line going down the side, did you protest against that too? We used to have stripey socks, was that a major problem for you? Where do _you _draw the line?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 16, 2013)

Has this been posted yet? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/6097954/Why-teams-in-red-win-more.html

17 pages a bit much to go though.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> First of all, it obviously wasn't "whimsical." Tan doesn't invest millions of quid on a whim.  He knew what he was doing.
> 
> Secondly, what was so "traditional" and full of "heritage" about the old badge and "strapline?" They were redesigned for marketing purposes almost ever year anyway, just as they are at every club.
> 
> And come to think of it, so was the strip. We used to have a yellow line going down the side, did you protest against that too? We used to have stripey socks, was that a major problem for you? Where do _you _draw the line?


It was whimsical because he introduced it on a whim and refused to explain why.


----------



## co-op (Feb 16, 2013)

editor said:


> And what if Tan promises £300m if we change our name to the Cardiff Reds?


 
I'll chuck in an extra tenner if you change your name to the Cardiff Jacks.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2013)

Clint Iguana the logical business case was that it would help us market the club to the Asian marketplace. 

I have no figures on how well that's going but knowing our owners probably very well.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 16, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Clint Iguana the logical business case was that it would help us market the club to the Asian marketplace.
> 
> I have no figures on how well that's going but knowing our owners probably very well.


 
Why the fuck would any Asian kid watch Cardiff over _any _Premier League team? They all support the big European teams. I very much doubt any Chinese, Malay or Thai kids can name half the Prem after the top eight or so teams. 

And the colour of the shirt has fuck all to do with this season's success. Has more to do with spending £10 million on an already top six team.  

If you in the pro-red lobby you're a fucking mug.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2013)

heard earlier that loads of the free red scarves will be chucked on to the pitch next week

is that lucky or unlucky?


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Why the fuck would any Asian kid watch Cardiff over _any _Premier League team? They all support the big European teams. I very much doubt any Chinese, Malay or Thai kids can name half the Prem after the top eight or so teams.
> 
> And the colour of the shirt has fuck all to do with this season's success. Has more to do with spending £10 million on an already top six team.
> 
> If you in the pro-red lobby you're a fucking mug.


Strangely enough there's been no announcement about soaring shirt sales in the Far East or Cardiff's surging popularity amongst the people who have probably never been to Cardiff and are unlikely to ever visit.

They'd be better off supporting their own local teams, if you ask me.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like Bristol had a bit of a day out according to twitter. Spoons got trashed etc


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2013)

which spoons?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2013)

Great Western. Got trashed at lunchtime 

Only assuming it's a spoons based on twitter btw. Might have that part wrong.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2013)

ta
there is one called that, a big one


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2013)

What colour is the pub painted?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sweetie, it matters to the footballers, they want to play in the colour which they believe broke their long run of "bad luck" and it matters to the fans, who want to use the scarves which some of them have had ever since they became aware of the local team. This aspect of football is closer to religion than sport and, until you grasp that, you won't understand why it matters so much.


 
Dont call me sweetie, by the way the players want to play in red so your argument is rather fucked!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> heard earlier that loads of the free red scarves will be chucked on to the pitch next week
> 
> is that lucky or unlucky?


 
well there are atleast 5 people on the message boards saying they will do it!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sweetie, it matters to the footballers, they want to play in the colour which they believe broke their long run of "bad luck" and it matters to the fans, who want to use the scarves which some of them have had ever since they became aware of the local team. This aspect of football is closer to religion than sport and, until you grasp that, you won't understand why it matters so much.


 
Now i've read your post fully it seems that you are even accusing me of not having any understanding of the emotional context that sport can play in a man's life!

If that is waht ypu were trying to say you can fuck the right off. There is nothing more important in my life apart from my kid than sport.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2013)

1927 said:


> Now i've read your post fully it seems that you are even accusing me of not having any understanding of the emotional context that sport can play in a man's life!
> 
> If that is waht ypu were trying to say you can fuck the right off. There is nothing more important in my life apart from my kid than sport.


You appear to have difficulty understanding what I say, even when posting in the same language.  I give up.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 16, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Clint Iguana the logical business case was that it would help us market the club to the Asian marketplace.
> 
> I have no figures on how well that's going but knowing our owners probably very well.


 
Is that what you call logic? Manure, Liverpool, Arsenal etc sell lots of red shirts out there cos they are successful. Bristol City, Notts Forest and Leyton oreint dont cos they are not.

If that is the basis on which the future of Cardiff city is funded, we are all fucked.

EDIT  - he cant even sell red shirts to the home fans and has to bribe them with free scarfs, never mind sell them in Asia.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> So Cardiff's success is all down to the colour of their shirt?


 I didnt mention the colour of the shirts!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> many of whom have been far more committed to the club than you.


You are very good at dismissing other people's opinions based in how cpmmitted they are, of which you seem to have appointed yourself as the sole arbiter!

So if there is someone on here that has seen more games than you does that mean he has more relevance than you? How many games have you seen in the last 10 years?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

Me:
Season ticket holder for 12 years. Averages 4-8 away games a season. First live game 25 years ago. I support Cardiff having a club that strives to be the best whether it is in red, blue, green or in the nude. I'll still chant bluebirds whilst they do it but I'm supporting the players and not chastising the club when i do so. If we return to being a club where the owner doesn't care less about achievement but about ticking over just enough that he can screw money out of it (like several past owners) then I'll be unhappy.

Sat next to me:
First game 27 years ago. Season ticket holder for longer than me. Averages about 4-9 away games a season. Really hated the change at first. Come to accept it even though he wasn't a fan of it  at first. Probably because we are winning games and he is loving that. He bought a red shirt but doesn't wear it.

Sat next to him: First game 15 years ago. Season ticket 14 seasons. Has completely fallen out of love with Cardiff and left the last match at half time. We were winning.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

My point

Three people in the same football row. Three different opinions. No link to how long they've been fans imo.

Still amazed that half way through the season my friend is still leaving games at half time though.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

I'll never forgive Tan for turning City fan against City fan. The cunt.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll never forgive Tan for turning City fan against City fan. The cunt.


 
I think the scale of the problem is far greater in your mind than it is in reality. At the game yesterday i asked everyone i spoke to whether the red issue was a problem for them. not a single person said that it bothered them!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> I think the scale of the problem is far greater in your mind than it is in reality. At the game yesterday i asked everyone i spoke to whether the red issue was a problem for them. not a single person said that it bothered them!


Most of my friends - life long Cardiff fans who have travelled all around England and Wales for as long as I can remember - no longer go to see the City. The 1927 Club has effectively ceased to exist, as far as I can see.

That makes it a little bit of a problem in my eyes, but feel free to dismiss it all in the name of SUCCESS.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

You cant please all the people all the time, there may be the odd few who have departed, but there are atleast 20.000 at every game who are happy enough.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> You cant please all the people all the time, there may be the odd few who have departed, but there are atleast 20.000 at every game who are happy enough.


I know loads of City fans who still go to the games but remain fucking livid at the changes, so don't you go presuming that everyone's happily clapping along with Tan's terms.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I know loads of City fans who still go to the games but remain fucking livid at the changes, so don't you go presuming that everyone's happily clapping along with Tan's terms.


 
As long as they keep attending games i dont suppose Tan really gives a fuck what they think. It looks like he is delivering premiership football which is what people wanted.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> As long as they keep attending games i dont suppose Tan really gives a fuck what they think. It looks like he is delivering premiership football which is what people wanted.


At least two probably won't be renewing their season tickets for the first time in their adult lives, but who cares about lifelong fans when SUCCESS beckons.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

Surely as a football fan success is what everyone want, I dont go to watch Cardiff lose.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll never forgive Tan for turning City fan against City fan. The cunt.



I've never known a season where fans don't disagree with fans. 
About:
the owner, 
the manager, 
the players, 
the formation, 
the best pre-match pub, 
mascots, 
goal music, 
drums, 
racism, 
the refereeing, 
transfers, 
team selection, 
who deserves away tickets, 
The home kit
The away kit
The 3rd kit
The 4th kit

Football IS fans disagreeing with each other. Tan didn't invent that.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Football IS fans disagreeing with each other. Tan didn't invent that.


Don't be ridiculous. What's happened at Cardiff is not some sort of everyday football pub row that crops up every year at every club.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

hope the corporate cock tastes good guys!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

some bloody childish people on here!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Don't be ridiculous. What's happened at Cardiff is not some sort of everyday football pub row that crops up every year at every club.



Isn't it?

I've known fans to stop supporting because:
Sam Hamman was owner
Lennie Lawrence was manager
Dave Jones was manager 
Risdale was involved
The Kumar era - That one was me who left
and now because VT is owner

Someone is always unhappy with the club.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Someone is always unhappy with the club.


You can keep on trying to dismiss what's happened here, but you talk to fans of other clubs and see what they'd think about their club being completely rebranded without any consultation at all.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> You can keep on trying to dismiss what's happened here, but you talk to fans of other clubs and see what they'd think about their club being completely rebranded without any consultation at all.


 
who gives a fuck what fans of other clubs think. Bristol city fans taking the piss yesterday while conveniently forgetting that they went into admin and ripped off local buinesses. Crystal Palace fans taking the piss and conveniently forgetting that they did the same, and better still changed their kit to try and look like Barca and even changed their nickname. Fuck em.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

en
ger
lund 
wankers


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> who gives a fuck what fans of other clubs think.


I hope that if any other club gets out in the same predicament as Cardiff, their fans don't turn out to be as spineless as ours when it comes to protecting the club's heritage and traditions. 

I'm truly saddened that a spin-off 'true' Cardiff team playing in blue didn't spring up in response to all this shit, because that would have been a team I could have given my wholehearted support to.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I hope that if any other club gets out in the same predicament as Cardiff, their fans don't turn out to be as spineless as ours when it comes to protecting the club's heritage and traditions.
> 
> I'm truly saddened that a spin-off 'true' Cardiff team playing in blue didn't spring up in response to all this shit, because that would have been a team I could have given my wholehearted support to.


but they wouldnt have any heritage.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Fill the pub up with smoke. Well sensible.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

1927 said:


> but they wouldnt have any heritage.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

read the comments under this and then try and claim it hasn't divided fans
no denying it has divided people on here is there!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...cent-tan-s-red-scarf-giveaway-91466-32822460/



> CardiffJim
> 9:08 AM on 17/2/2013
> 
> Well Malky is hardly going to say anything else is he...?
> ...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Isn't it?
> 
> I've known fans to stop supporting because:
> Sam Hamman was owner
> ...


 
I know people who haven't been since they sold Toshack.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> read the comments under this and then try and claim it hasn't divided fans
> no denying it has divided people on here is there!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...cent-tan-s-red-scarf-giveaway-91466-32822460/



I'm not claiming that it hasn't.

I'm claiming that you could have probably found posts on that site that divided fans back in Dave Jones' day too. Calling for the owners heads for continuing to support him.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll never forgive Tan for turning City fan against City fan. The cunt.


 
It's hardly the first time that's happened.

In the 70s the people in the Grandstand would happily have exterminated the entire Grange End if they could.  And I remember running feuds between Barry and Valley Boys, and even town vs docks... don't think footie fans have ever been short of factions...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 17, 2013)

... and as for Chairmen showing respect for the fans... Stefan Terlezki tried to have the fans _flogged... _literally flogged.... now _that's_ what I call lack of respect....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm not claiming that it hasn't.
> 
> I'm claiming that you could have probably found posts on that site that divided fans back in Dave Jones' day too. Calling for the owners heads for continuing to support him.


 
I think what is going on now takes things to a whole new level though... way beyond anything that has happened in the past. WAY beyond.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> It's hardly the first time that's happened.
> 
> In the 70s the people in the Grandstand would happily have exterminated the entire Grange End if they could. And I remember running feuds between Barry and Valley Boys, and even town vs docks... don't think footie fans have ever been short of factions...


Sure. But if a new owner had rocked up in those days and informed the crowd that the team would henceforth be playing in different colours with a different badge and with a shite corporate motto, I'm pretty sure that they would have given the owner an even worse reception than the Man Utd fans got. 

Not that any of this has much to do with a team having a whimsical corporate branding forced on them, of course.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Sure. But if a new owner had rocked up in those days and informed the crowd that the team would henceforth be playing in different colours with a different badge and with a shite corporate motto, I'm pretty sure that they would have given the owner an even worse reception than the Man Utd fans got.


 
Or even Rudi Glockner...


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

He was some ref.


> *Troubled Times: The 1970s*
> 
> Wales had a better spell of play in the 70s, ironically enough following the appointment of Mike Smith, who became the first English manager of Wales. He took over from Welshman Dave Bowen in 1974 and steered Wales into the last eight in the 1976 European Championship. To qualify for the finals, Wales had to beat Yugoslavia. The team lost the first leg in Zagreb, conceding two goals, and only managed a 1-1 draw when Yugoslavia played them at home in the return match. The game was to be remembered for reasons other than sporting prowess, however.
> 
> ...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> He was some ref.


 
He refereed the 1970 World Cup Final, so not too bad then.

Probably a better judge of most decisions than the drunken, raging loons who attacked him at Ninian Park...

Mind you, I was there that day in '76, and he did seem to hate the Welsh... the constant chants of _Seig Heil _probably didn't help... but it did look like an East Bloc stitch-up... I was as angry as the next pipsqueak in the Boys' Enclosure...


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Probably a better judge of most decisions than the drunken, raging loons who attacked him at Ninian Park...


What a weird comment.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> What a weird comment.


 
You think he was attacked by sober, respectable gentlemen?

It was very lucky no-one died that day.  The copper who was impaled on a corner flag nearly did.  It was nutters on the rampage, and nothing the police could do...


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> You think he was attacked by sober, respectable gentlemen?


You seem to be contradicting yourself with the bit you've just added to your post so I'll leave it, thanks.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself with the bit you've just added to your post


 
Obviously not, as anyone who reads it can see.



editor said:


> so I'll leave it, thanks.


 
I think that would be best.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Obviously not, as anyone who reads it can see.


Would that be before or after you added whole new parts to your posts?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Would that be before or after you added whole new parts to your posts?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

If you're going to start denying that you'd gone back and edited your posts after I replied to them, then I can only assume you're pissed.

Either way, I've got better things to do.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2013)

Ironically this old photo shows that Fred wore grey when he won the FA cup.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

Still 0-0 but Brighton are getting stuffed!

Shots 8 - 1
On target 7 - 1
Corners 7 - 0


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

And Brighton have scored!

Perhaps the awesome power of the red scarves is causing a short circuit.


----------



## strummerville (Feb 19, 2013)

Seagulls! We'll be lucky to hang onto the lead to be honest. Think we need the 3 points more than you at the moment.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

strummerville said:


> Seagulls! We'll be lucky to hang onto the lead to be honest. Think we need the 3 points more than you at the moment.


Just change your strip to red and everything will be hunky dory.


----------



## strummerville (Feb 19, 2013)

"ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-changes"


----------



## strummerville (Feb 19, 2013)

2-0! didnt see that coming. We do seem to often get a result at your place though.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

Proof indeed of the mighty power of the red scarves (which I hope were thrown back on to the pitch and set ablaze).


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

*Like


----------



## trampie (Feb 19, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> He refereed the 1970 World Cup Final, so not too bad then.
> 
> Probably a better judge of most decisions than the drunken, raging loons who attacked him at Ninian Park...
> 
> Mind you, I was there that day in '76, and he did seem to hate the Welsh... the constant chants of _Seig Heil _probably didn't help... but it did look like an East Bloc stitch-up... I was as angry as the next pipsqueak in the Boys' Enclosure...


 
He reffed the final by default other refs were turned down by the finalists because of football politics, it is said he kicked up a fuss that they did not have the correct German flag to fly for him at the final but as luck would have it Glockner had his own German flag with him that he had happened to take all the way to Central America {East German flag- apparently a proud Saxon, Prussian type}.


When it came to the Wales-Yugoslavia match it is said that he insisted on having his own national anthem played not just the two countries anthem but his as well, he gave every decision going to the team that would host the finals, the ref seemed to have it in for Wales, was it because we were on the winning side in the war ?, was it because we are sporting rivals of the English and the Germans and English are very friendly when it comes to sport, lots of football fans thought the English and Germans collaborated to get their teams into the 66 world cup final, what did the South Americans call it ''the robbery of the century'' wasn't it !, i remember the Wales v Yugoslavia game well and put it like this with another ref i think Wales would have won and possibly got through to play in the last 4 alongside 3 of the best sides Europe had seen in the Czechs, the Dutch and the Germans.

But yet again fortune did not smile on Wales who would have won the 34 World cup if we had entered, Wales would have won the 58 world cup if the best player in the world at the time in John Charles had not been brutally kicked out of competition by the Hungarians, and if we had progressed in the 76 Euros as given a fair wind the game at Ninian Park would have been a big win for Wales we would have got the Germans the weakest of the 3 teams in the semis but there you go.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 19, 2013)

in the words of B-right-on's very own Midfield General -- keep it real


----------



## trampie (Feb 19, 2013)

Come on K-ardiff don't let Welsh football down by bottling it [again], you have already sold your soul and turned your backs on tradition by playing in red, surely you can't blow promotion this time, surely not, Swans fans were looking forward to a guaranteed 6 points next season off you lot, so come on pull your socks up and show a bit of backbone.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well the keep it blue thing wen t really well tonite! I think the masses have spoken.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well the keep it blue thing wen t really well tonite! I think the masses have spoken.


Great to see the free gift of extra redness paying such fantastic dividends today. What more proof do we need of the colour's magical powers?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well the keep it blue thing wen t really well tonite! I think the masses have spoken.



Was that sarcasm?

I'd like to say that the scarf fiasco wasn't at all divisive but it was. There was a sea of red scarves. Also a number of people dug out blue scarves to bring to deliberately wave them. I saw one guy wearing both a blue and a red one.

My friends were playfully annoyed at my red scarf wearing whilst also deeply disapproving.

As for the throwing onto pitch idea. 4 scarves. Yes 4 whole scarves is all. One person went on at the end to retrieve one of them.

The announcement of VT birthday was met without much enthusiasm. Malky's birthday announcement met with cheers.
The match started to a duller than usual atmosphere.

So in the battle between red and blue no one won today and the result / performance didn't cheer anyone up either.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Great to see the free gift of extra redness paying such fantastic dividends today. What more proof do we need of the colour's magical powers?



It only works with shirts and too much of a good thing can be a bad thing. VT pushed lady luck too far with his overly blatant attempt to win favour. She is fickle like that.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

The Twitter stream tells its own story.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

Onto the football.

Whits worked hard but seemed to spend most of his time defending not attacking (which is where his true value is).

Our midfield was anon until Conway took it over.

Passing and crosses were dreadful when we couldn't afford it to be. Brighton had control of the pitch for most of the game and their park the bus  counter-attacking tactics paid off again.

Un-clinical finish wasn't good enough against a high calibre goalkeep (ex Man U).

Must try harder. I just hope it was because we were still knackered from Saturday's game.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The Twitter stream tells its own story.



I can't deny that it confirms my summation.

90% red but still felt divided with a hostile feel to the air.

Wasn't the cleverest of PR stunts.

Like they say after joking about a tender subject "Whoops?! Too soon?"


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2013)

Amyone who thinks that tonight split the club is on another planet. As the game kicked off a lot of people held their red scarves high, I counted maybe 20 blue scarves. The whole ground was awash with red, face it folks, the overwhleming majority of people want premiership football in red rather than chmapionship in blue, FACT.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

It's a giant clusterfuck. That egotistical twat Tan has killed off a large part of what made City great for a lot of people.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

And two more tweets just in.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The Twitter stream tells its own story.
> 
> View attachment 29180
> 
> View attachment 29181


 
Ooooh! how many pro blue on there? they are ounumbered by the in excess of 22000 that wore their red scarves tonite.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

1927 said:


> Ooooh! how many pro blue on there? they are ounumbered by the in excess of 22000 that wore their red scarves tonite.


Ah, I see, you're just going to ignore the sentiments of people who were at the game today. Or you just don't give a fuck about the club's support being split.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

1927 said:


> Amyone who thinks that tonight split the club is on another planet. As the game kicked off a lot of people held their red scarves high, I counted maybe 20 blue scarves. The whole ground was awash with red, face it folks, the overwhleming majority of people want premiership football in red rather than chmapionship in blue, FACT.


I think the muted response to VT's birthday told a wider story. We'll wear your free scarves. We'll support you and the club. But we won't celebrate it with gusto.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

1927 said:


> Ooooh! how many pro blue on there? they are ounumbered by the in excess of 22000 that wore their red scarves tonite.



There was a hell of a lot of red worn tonight. Even the pro-blue acknowledge that in those tweets. Majorities are often quite silent aren't they? Why rant on twitter when you aren't outraged at all?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 19, 2013)

Nobody I know who went to the game are proud to call themselves a city fan tonight. A below par city performance they can take. But allow being surrounded by a bunch of lipstickle shithead 'fans' with their new scarves though, fuck that.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2013)

To be honest, I'm both surprised and uplifted by the Twitter response.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 20, 2013)

The problem for me is how the majority are just wilfully accepting it, no qualms whatsoever. I'm not going down the city until we change back to blue, and the fact that that may take sometime saddens me. Yet if it saves me having to rub shoulders with the average city fan then I say good riddance. Bunch of obsequious twats.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 20, 2013)

My cousin will surely be showing off his new scarf the next time I see him. He's 28 years old. First season ticket bought in 2008. Was a Cardiff Blues season ticket holder before then. Muppet.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

In other news 10% of labour supporters have decided that they'll no longer vote for Labour since they changed their branding from red to green.

Would they be correct or does that sound ridiculous too?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> In other news 10% of labour supporters have decided that they'll no longer vote for Labour since they changed their branding from red to green.
> 
> Would they be correct or does that sound ridiculous too?


Your ludicrous and irrelevant comparison sure sounds ridiculous enough to me.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Your ludicrous and irrelevant comparison sure sounds ridiculous enough to me.



Why? Labour has been historically linked to the colour red for decades. People would be outraged by the change from tradition. But would it make an iota of difference to how they would handle the business of running the country? You know the important thing. The future.

I don't see how being a different colour makes a difference to the important thing at Cardiff, making it a successful sporting club and a sustainable proposition.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The Twitter stream tells its own story.
> 
> View attachment 29180
> 
> View attachment 29181


 
Tbf even compared to every other "soulless bowl" modern indentikit stadiums I've visited (see Reading, Leicester, Arsenal, many more etc) the atmosphere at your new stadium was without a doubt the worst by far out of em all, and is so sad to see... give me an old-skool ground (or even a new one that has any kind of character) ANY day !!!

The change of colours is not just the only problem at Cardiff City atm, and I'd HATE to see every football club turn into such a monogamous "franchise club"

FUCK MODERN FOOTBALL !!!

Cardiff fans should be fighting this every step of the way. 1927 your attitude towards all this bollocks is an utter disgrace, you're nothing but a plastic sell out, you have NO right to call yourself a real supporter whatsoever !!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Tbf even compared to every other "soulless bowl" modern indentikit stadiums I've visited



I miss Ninian Park. I really do.

The choice was a high capacity bowl (holds loads cheaply) or low capacity stadium with crowd control issues and very little income to fuel any sporting ambition of note.

Hate The FA, Fifa, UEFA, Sky etc. who create the rich poor footballing divide. Not the poor clubs caught in the trap of play by their rules or be doomed to insignificance.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Why? Labour has been historically linked to the colour red for decades. People would be outraged by the change from tradition. But would it make an iota of difference to how they would handle the business of running the country? You know the important thing. The future.
> 
> I don't see how being a different colour makes a difference to the important thing at Cardiff, making it a successful sporting club and a sustainable proposition.


For your comparison to make any sense at, the change would be coming from an foreign investor who had no idea who Labour were until recently and he'd not only be changing their colour; he'd be changing their entire branding and inventing a whole new made-up strapline to represent the party.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> For your comparison to make any sense at, the change would be coming from an foreign investor who had no idea who Labour were until recently and he'd not only be changing their colour; he'd be changing their entire branding and inventing a whole new made-up strapline to represent the party.



They change their slogans regularly 
2010 - A future fair for all'
2012 - One Nation

and have been bankrolled by foreigners.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bour-launch-inquiry-SECOND-donor-scandal.html


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> They change their slogans regularly
> 2010 - A future fair for all'
> 2012 - One Nation
> 
> ...


Q. How many times have they changed their core colour scheme, changed their logo, changed their entire branding and changed their strapline all in one go, all on the whim of one investor?

A. Never

Want to try again now?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Q. How many times have they changed their core colour scheme, changed their logo, changed their entire branding and changed their strapline all in one go, all on the whim of one investor?
> 
> A. Never
> 
> Want to try again now?


The question was. If they did would be stop voting for them and would they be ridiculous for doing so? If their aims for political success remain ambitious. 

Or would they go support the green party instead who'll never make it into the big leagues but at least they can't change their colour.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The question was. If they did would be stop voting for them and would they be ridiculous for doing so? If their aims for political success remain ambitious.
> 
> Or would they go support the green party instead who'll never make it into the big leagues but at least they can't change their colour.


Sorry but this specious comparison is too daft and irrelevant to be bothering with.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> For your comparison to make any sense at, the change would be coming from an foreign investor who had no idea who Labour were until recently and he'd not only be changing their colour; he'd be changing their entire branding and inventing a whole new made-up strapline to represent the party.


 
Like Tony Blair coming from a different class, pushing to ditch clause four, moving from a red flag to a red rose and changing it to 'New Labour'.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2013)

some people have too much time on their hands


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

a mate who went was intending to wave his red scarf

for a chance of a free season ticket, no other reason
wonder how many of people felt the same


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> a mate who went was intending to wave his red scarf
> 
> for a chance of a free season ticket, no other reason
> wonder how many of people felt the same



Me tbh. I'm unemployed right now. A free season ticket would be a godsend.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> some people have too much time on their hands<snip>


Knowing how much time swiss darning that extra bit would have taken, I can only applaud their dedication in finding a way to fold the words instead.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

That scarf is magnificent.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Tbf even compared to every other "soulless bowl" modern indentikit stadiums I've visited (see Reading, Leicester, Arsenal, many more etc) the atmosphere at your new stadium was without a doubt the worst by far out of em all, and is so sad to see... give me an old-skool ground (or even a new one that has any kind of character) ANY day !!!
> 
> The change of colours is not just the only problem at Cardiff City atm, and I'd HATE to see every football club turn into such a monogamous "franchise club"
> 
> ...


 
Remind me who you support again!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> a mate who went was intending to wave his red scarf
> 
> for a chance of a free season ticket, no other reason
> wonder how many of people felt the same


 
Not many.was sat next to a guy last night who has been watching city for over 60 years, he was with his grandson who was about 8, like he said to me, do yoiu think his grandson cares what colour we play in if we get to the Prem, the old boy didnt give a shit about the colour change either.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Like Tony Blair coming from a different class, pushing to ditch clause four, moving from a red flag to a red rose and changing it to 'New Labour'.


 

I think that pretty much nails the argument to be honest!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah. It's all about SUCCESS at any cost! If Mr Tan wants us to dance naked with a rose up our arses, hell, let's all do it if it gets us into the PREMIERSHIP because unless we're in the Premiership then we're NOTHING.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Yeah. It's all about SUCCESS at any cost! If Mr Tan wants us to dance naked with a rose up our arses, hell, let's all do it if it gets us into the PREMIERSHIP because unless we're in the Premiership then we're NOTHING.


 
But what do you think people go for if its not success?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> But what do you think people go for if its not success?


For the football, for the community, because it's your team and you want to support your team through thick and thin?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> For the football, for the community, because it's your team and you want to support your team through thick and thin?


 
That is fucking hilarious.For a man who says he has such a knowledge of the tradition and history of Cardiff City you seem to have forgotten the fact that Cardiff fans are the most fickle supporters in the football league. The people of Cardiff  have only ever been impressed by success.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> was sat next to a guy last night who has been watching city for over 60 years...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew Just remind me who you support!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>


 
Misquoting Cameron now! If you read what heactually said it was " I met a black man the other day, he was a Cardiff City season ticket holder, and he didnt give a flying fuck about the colour change, like most of them"


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

Nick Hornby thinks people support football for the misery. They love the misery.

In fairness some people do.

Reassuringly to me is that clubs with the highest attendance are, more often than not, the clubs where the results, more often than not, bring joy. Success brings more joy than failure.

Most people aren't in it for the misery. Wish I could have said the same during the miserable years. Well I lived them and I want my joyous years now please. I've earned them.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Nick Hornby thinks people support football for the misery. They love the misery.
> 
> In fairness some people do.
> 
> ...


 
I think a  lot of people feel that way, talking to people last night and someone said if he had been asked 6 years ago if he would swap blue for red for 4 wembley visits, season at the top of the table and a realchance of the premiership  he'd have biutten your hand off. this is the opinion of just about everybody i have talked to about it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> RaverDrew Just remind me who you support!


 
A club owned by supporters, not some megalomaniac Asian businessman who has no ties to the club, and is in it purely for the money.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> A club owned by supporters, not some megalomaniac Asian businessman who has no ties to the club, and is in it purely for the money.


 
Which club is it?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> I think a lot of people feel that way, talking to people last night and someone said if he had been asked 6 years ago if he would swap blue for red for 4 wembley visits, season at the top of the table and a realchance of the premiership he'd have biutten your hand off. this is the opinion of just about everybody i have talked to about it.


Umm, we got the four Wembley visits *while playing in blue.*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

are you on the board now 1927?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> I think that pretty much nails the argument to be honest!


 
And i stopped voting for Labour and cancelled my contribution to my unions labour affiliation fund - cos they no longer represented what i want from a political party


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> And i stopped voting for Labour and cancelled my contribution to my unions labour affiliation fund - cos they no longer represented what i want from a political party


And Labour ended up losing thousands of votes and were booted out of power.

Great analogy guys!


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 20, 2013)

trampie said:


> He reffed the final by default other refs were turned down by the finalists because of football politics, it is said he kicked up a fuss that they did not have the correct German flag to fly for him at the final but as luck would have it Glockner had his own German flag with him that he had happened to take all the way to Central America {East German flag- apparently a proud Saxon, Prussian type}.
> 
> 
> When it came to the Wales-Yugoslavia match it is said that he insisted on having his own national anthem played not just the two countries anthem but his as well, he gave every decision going to the team that would host the finals, the ref seemed to have it in for Wales, was it because we were on the winning side in the war ?, was it because we are sporting rivals of the English and the Germans and English are very friendly when it comes to sport, lots of football fans thought the English and Germans collaborated to get their teams into the 66 world cup final, what did the South Americans call it ''the robbery of the century'' wasn't it !,


 
They were quite right about that, but that's no reflection on Wales, as Glockner would have known.

What you say about the flags and the anthems confirms the rumors at the time, which were that he was in fact not a nationalist but a committed Communist, and had favored the Yugoslavs out of a combination of East Bloc solidarity and outrage at having "Sieg Heil" and other Nazi slurs shouted at him by Welsh fans.

I suppose only Party loyalists would have been given the kind of opportunities he had. But this argument ignores the fact that Yugoslavia wasn't in the East Bloc.

Anyway it was a bit of a culture shock when the proletarian vanguard of the DDR met the real-life proles of South Wales.

I have to say you're a bit optimistic about our prospects anyway. It's true that this was the best Welsh team of all time (Yorath, Mahoney, James, Toshack, Flynn etc), but we'd have had to win by 2 goals, and the Yugoslavs were clearly the better team, ref or no ref.

They got the wrong guy for stabbing the copper, iirc. It was a very exciting riot, rivalled only by Man U in '74...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 20, 2013)

trampie said:


> But yet again fortune did not smile on Wales who would have won the 34 World cup if we had entered, Wales would have won the 58 world cup if the best player in the world at the time in John Charles had not been brutally kicked out of competition by the Hungarians


 
Don't forget '38, we'd definitely have won in '38 if we'd entered, as the rest of the world were utter crap at the time. In which case, given your point above, we'd have become the first nation to win the Jules Rimet Trophy three times in 1958, thus retaining it outright.


----------



## g force (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> For the football, for the community, because it's your team and you want to support your team through thick and thin?


 
This. In the good times, you celebrate together in the bad times, you laugh it off, curse it all but keep loving your team. If you're lucky you get to watch some decent footy too maybe win some stuff in the good times.

But winning at all costs? Portsmouth have already shown that's not a road to go down.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> are you on the board now 1927?



Are you a Jack now?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Are you a Jack now?


 pardon?
why would you think that?
is it red or nothing? weird


----------



## Gromit (Feb 20, 2013)

Just applying your own style of posting back at you. No points made just queries that imply bias at the person addressed in an insulting way.

The board support red branding, You support red branding. So you must be on the board now.
Many Jacks have had a pop at Cardiff for going red. You are having a pop so you must be a jack.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Just applying your own style of posting back at you. No points made just queries that imply bias at the person addressed in an insulting way.
> 
> The board support red branding, You support red branding. So you must be on the board now.
> Many Jacks have had a pop at Cardiff for going red. You are having a pop so you must be a jack.


strange logic you have there, you've had this pointed out to you on loads of threads

how is it insulting to a super fan to ask if they are on the board?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Compare all this infighting to the chat we used to have here a few years ago. All of us used to be rooting for the City any arguments were minor ones over team selection and managers. Now look at us.

Fuck. Vincent. Tan.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

I notice I have received no reply to my comment about Cardiff fans being fickle or from the palarse fan. Palarse have changed their kits more times than I care to remember, changed the club crest 9 times (go on count them) they even changed their nickname on the whim of a manager. They entered admin twice fucking over loads of local traders and their supporters dare to have a pop at me. If there is a club that can teach the rest of the league about morals, ethics and the way to behave as a football club, palarse is not that club.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I've never known a season where fans don't disagree with fans.
> About:
> the owner,
> the manager,
> ...


 
Evidently, according to a fan on the radio on monday, police had to seperate Arsenal fans fighting amongst themselves at the weekend. fighting over their opinions on Wenger!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 20, 2013)

1927 said:


> I notice I have received no reply to my comment about Cardiff fans being fickle or from the palarse fan. Palarse have changed their kits more times than I care to remember, changed the club crest 9 times (go on count them) they even changed their nickname on the whim of a manager. They entered admin twice fucking over loads of local traders and their supporters dare to have a pop at me. If there is a club that can teach the rest of the league about morals, ethics and the way to behave as a football club, palarse is not that club.


 
I'll take that as a bite


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Compare all this infighting to the chat we used to have here a few years ago. All of us used to be rooting for the City any arguments were minor ones over team selection and managers. Now look at us.
> 
> Fuck. Vincent. Tan.


 
Nail on head.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 20, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll take that as a bite


 
take it as a lesson not to criticise others when your own club is a fucking disgrace!


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

The shame...


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2013)

Keep Cardiff Blue fans stayed behind last night.

#respect


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 21, 2013)

Shamelessly lifted from another board




> IMPORTANT: Supporters' Trust Members Survey
> 
> Over the past 12 months our club has gone through some massive changes, with big investment in the team, changes to the club's colours and badge, and a commitment from our major investor to pay off much of Cardiff City's longstanding debts. The response from our members has understandably varied though one clear message we have is that our members want us to provide a single voice for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

A great post on CCMB today.

Let's start by establishing some credentials. I wore blue on Tuesday night; blue top, blue coat, blue hat, blue scarf, even blue boxer shorts. I have a Bluebird tattooed on my arm. The night before the 2008 FA Cup final, I travelled halfway across London purely for the pleasure of dining at the £100-a-head Bluebird restaurant in the Kings Road. That's that sorted.
As far as I was concerned, as soon as I walked into the Cardiff City Stadium on Tuesday, it was obvious that the red/blue debate was over. It seemed like the only other person who had turned up in blue was, ironically, Bartley the mascot's girlfriend. People had voted with their necks and it was a landslide. The place was a sea of red. People who I know to have been supporters for more than fifty years were proudly sporting red scarves.
Did that make them any less fans of the club? Did it diminish the fervour of Jack who once cycled all the way from Penarth to Ashton Gate and back because it was the only way he could afford to travel to the game? Of course not.
And that, I began to realise, was the point.
The shirt is not the club. I have supported my team in blue, red, white, yellow, red and black stripes, black and it hasn't affected my ardour before, so why should it now?
The ground is not the club. I loved the old girl across the road and I have always been hugely disappointed by the soulless plastic bowl that we now call home, but it hasn't affected my attendance one jot.
The manager is not the club. Tactical geniuses, incompetent berks, caretakers, Welsh, Scottish, Irish, English - none of them define the club. We are no more Jimmy Scoular's club or Fred Davies's club than we are Kenny Hibbit's or Phil Neale's club.
The players are not the club. How could they be? All but a sprinkling of them came from another club and abandoned us for pastures new. My favourite player of all time spent only a fraction of his career at Cardiff City. Even the man who played more times for us than anyone else finished his career elsewhere.
The owners are not the club. No born and bred Cardiff City fan has been the majority share holder in my lifetime and I'm old enough to remember trolley buses in Queen Street. They come and go. They buy and sell. The club remains.
The club is its supporters.
And, though I say it through gritted teeth, that means the newest, plastic johnny-come-lately as much as it refers to me. I have had a gutsful of the sanctimonious, holier-than-thou 'What have they done to my club?' bleating of Sugarman et al. It's not your club; it's not even our club; it's simply...us. We are the club. We define it. We are its soul. The shirt changes, the ground changes, the managers change, the players come and go, the owners sell up but we stay. 
It is the same at every football club in the land. We even use the plural to refer to football clubs to emphasise the point. While Americans would say 'Dallas is playing at Boston', we say 'Cardiff City are bigger than Swansea City.' 
I thought that sea of red was a low point but I came to realise that it was the opposite. It was a statement of the confidence of our supporters in our identity.
Though they may not have realised it, the message from twenty-odd thousand people on Tuesday night was, "We are the club. You can make us move home, you can change our shirts, you can even try and change our name...but we are the club. We'll thank you for your money, Vince. We'll even flatter you by wearing your cheap scarves because none of it changes the fundamental truth: the club is not defined by you, Vince, it is defined by us...because it is just that: us."


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

*puke 

amazing what a FREE scarf can do eh!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> A great post on CCMB today.
> 
> Let's start by establishing some credentials. ............
> 
> Though they may not have realised it, the message from twenty-odd thousand people on Tuesday night was, "We are the club. You can make us move home, you can change our shirts, you can even try and change our name...but we are the club. We'll thank you for your money, Vince. We'll even flatter you by wearing your cheap scarves because none of it changes the fundamental truth: the club is not defined by you, Vince, it is defined by us...because it is just that: us."


 

Well, actually, I see a lot of words but having read it, it does not actually say anything.

The people have not voted. It really is that simple. There has been no ballot in which they could vote in the first place. On Tuesday free scarfs were given out and there was a bribe that if you get your picture taken with a red scarf on you might win a season ticket. Surprise surprise, lots of people who had been given a free scarf put it around their necks.

It will be interesting to see how many people will make the effort to continue wearing those red scarfs. But even then, it demonstrates precisely nothing when it comes to a ‘peoples vote’.

None of this is relevant though. The ‘people’ voted for a Tory government for 18 years. The ‘people’ voted for Blair despite his war crimes. The ‘people’ voted for a coalition government (well, sort of). Does this mean I have sat back and said, “Well, everyone else is happy so I suppose I had better get behind the government”? The single buying public ‘vote’ for a number one single every week. Does this mean I then like the number one best selling single in the country?

No, I have my own mind and my own opinions. I don’t feel the need to follow the crowd on any subject, whether it be my politics, my musical taste, my clothes, my diet or my football team.

Cardiff City fans have not welcomed the change of colour. I have yet to speak to one single person who actually pro-actively wants us to play in red. The very very best that can be said is that there are a lot of reluctant reds about that are scared of Tan walking away (even though he has never said he would). To suggest that people wearing a scarf they have been given for free (and given the incentive of a free season ticket) is in any way an indication of anything is frankly pushing the bounds of reality (to put it politely). The message from the fans on Tuesday was “Yay, a raffle ticket that looks like a scarf - and it’s free. Thank you”.

I hate to use twitter as a source of ‘facts’, but from what I can make out, not many of those red scarfs are heading to Wolves today.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

very well put


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well, actually, I see a lot of words but having read it, it does not actually say anything.



I see a proud lifelong supporter saying that he'll stand by side by side with other Cardiff fans no matter what changes the club goes through rather than run off sulking because the club has made changes that he does not like.

Kudos to him.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I see a proud lifelong supporter saying that he'll stand by side by side with other Cardiff fans no matter what changes the club goes through rather than run off sulking because the club has made changes that he does not like.
> 
> Kudos to him.


So tearing up the club's heritage and traditions on the whim of a Johnny-come-lately foreign investor who is still to adequately explain the supposed benefits of these changes is something to be _proud_ of?

I would have been far prouder if Cardiff fans had stood up for the club's heritage and flat out refused to go along with his modern football rebranding exercise. It would have sent out an important message to other investors and told the world that Cardiff fans weren't the sort to clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I see a proud lifelong supporter saying that he'll stand by side by side with other Cardiff fans no matter what changes the club goes through rather than run off sulking because the club has made changes that he does not like.
> 
> Kudos to him.


do you believe chain letters will bring you luck too?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> do you believe chain letters will bring you luck too?



Question is irrelevant to my post.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Was the person on Twitter correct when he said that they don't announce us as 'The Bluebirds' at home any more?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> So tearing up the club's heritage and traditions on the whim of a Johnny-come-lately foreign investor who is still to adequately explain the supposed benefits of these changes is something to be _proud_ of?
> 
> I would have been far prouder if Cardiff fans had stood up for the club's heritage and flat out refused to go along with his modern football rebranding exercise. It would have sent out an important message to other investors and told the world that Cardiff fans weren't the sort to clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS.



Relevant post. 
Standing by the club* through adversity is, even if that adversity is at the management's doing. The pride is in still being there when its over.
I agree, on a scale of pride it would have been proud*er* but there is still pride even if its less than it could have been.

* the club in this definition being the supporters who make up the club.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Was the person on Twitter correct when he said that they don't announce us as 'The Bluebirds' at home any more?



Yes. I've heard Ali say the word 'Bluebirds' only once this season.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

hook line and sinker


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Yes. I've heard Ali say the word 'Bluebirds' only once this season.


Seeing as that would suggest that the name 'Bluebirds' may well be the next to go (it does, after all, make little sense seeing as we play in red with a red dragon on our badges), how do you feel about that?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Seeing as that would suggest that the name 'Bluebirds' may well be the next to go (it does, after all, make little sense seeing as we play on red with a red dragon on our badges), how do you feel about that?



The redscarves had a red bluebird. Blue supporters scoffed that this made it a robin but I hope it proves that the club are going to continue to make that one concession to changing the brand and keep the bluebird somewhere as a nod to history.

If they don't we'll deal with that when it happens.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

by going "ah well, Tan's loaded eh, get us some good players "when" we go up" ?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The redscarves had a red bluebird. Blue supporters scoffed that this made it a robin but I hope it proves that the club are going to continue to make that one concession to changing the brand and keep the bluebird somewhere as a nod to history.


The Bluebird is about 10% of the size of the red dragon on the badge. It is but a tiny dot compared to the fucking ridiculous 'Fire & Passion' corporate strapline.









Gromit said:


> If they don't we'll deal with that when it happens.


Oh yes. 'We' certainly dealt very strongly with the complete colour change, the new badge and the total rebranding, didn't 'we'?

And who can forget the howls of outrage when a red dragon suddenly replaced the bluebird as the focal point of our badge with no consultation?

Oh, hang on....


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> by going "ah well, Tan's loaded eh, get us some good players "when" we go up" ?



We can't force him to design the merchandise how we want. He can't force us to stop shouting bluebirds at matches. 
Other's in the future might wonder for why do we chant bluebirds (not knowing the history), but then they do that now when we do the ayatollah, its not on the crest or the shirt or anything, and it doesn't have to be.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> We can't force him to design the merchandise how we want. He can't force us to stop shouting bluebirds at matches.
> Other's in the future might wonder for why do we chant bluebirds (not knowing the history), but then they do that now when we do the ayatollah, its not on the crest or the shirt or anything, and it doesn't have to be.


You seem to be saying that it's just fine by you if the bluebird is completely removed from all Cardiff's colours, merchandise and marketing if that's what Tan wants - but that's OK because we can still chant the name if we like!  

Have I got that right?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

The question I was asked was 'how will we deal with it'. 
The answer I gave was 'By continuing to chant bluebirds, irrelevant to whether it is on merchandise or not.

p.s. Not that anyone cares but we are 1 nil up. Common on bluebirds.

How crap are you? We're winning abroad.
How crap are you? We're winning abroad.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The question I was asked was 'how will we deal with it'.
> The answer I gave was 'By continuing to chant bluebirds, irrelevant to whether it is on merchandise or not.


But what you do if Tan announced that we weren't going to be called the Bluebirds any more? Would you care or is it not important when there's SUCCESS to be had?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Tick.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> But what you do if Tan announced that we weren't going to be called the Bluebirds any more? Would you care or is it not important when there's SUCCESS to be had?



What a bizarre question. No one declares nickames. They just happen through common usage. 
The bluebird of happiness on the crest led us to this nickname.
The club might hope that the bigger dragon on the crest will lead us to start calling ourselves the dragons but as its too cliché beyond belief I can't see it happening. God help any pundits who try to lead the way by nicknaming us so.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> What a bizarre question. No one declares nickames. They just happen through common usage.


Clubs have official nicknames. The Bluebirds is our official nickname and has been for many, many decades.

But can you answer this straightforward question please: how would you react if it became official policy to take the Bluebird off all elements of the club's branding and merchandise?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2013)

"Fire and Passion".....vomit smiley


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Clubs have official nicknames. The Bluebirds is our official nickname and has been for many, many decades.
> 
> But can you answer this straightforward question please: how would you react if it became official policy to take the Bluebird off all elements of the club's branding and merchandise?



Question has already been asked and answered.

If you are asking if I will stop supporting the club I love then no I won't. I support it because its in Cardiff and not Manchester or London or anywhere else. The only thing that could make me stop is if they moved the club from Wales.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

0-2 btw. Brace for Cambell. Looking like a good signing so far


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

On another note its sad to see Darcy Blake dropped from the Wales squad. Apparently he isn't even fit enough for the Palace reserves according to Coleman.

My mate says that his problem is attitude, friends leading him astray off the pitch. Partying etc. and thats why we ditched him.

Its sad when someone with talent forgets that they still have continually earn their rewards with hard work and sacrifice.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

1-2 thanks to a free kick conceded by Turner


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Question has already been asked and answered.


So you _really_ don't care if we're no longer officially known as the Bluebirds and Tan just dreams up a new official nickname for us?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> So you _really_ don't care if we're no longer officially known as the Bluebirds and Tan just dreams up a new official nickname for us?



I care but its not a deal breaker.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Cardiff is a product amongst a range of products. I buy that product over other products because of locality. The product I enjoy is football (of varying quality) the quality of the football hasn't been the selling point but I would prefer a better product in that respect please.

The branding etc. is just marketing / garnish to help you distinguish between one product over another. I don't choose a club on such garnishes.
Blue is my favourite colour. But had Cardiff been wearing Green in the 1980's I wouldn't have gone searching for another club which more closely matched my colour pallet preferences and now be talking to you as a Chelsea or Everton supporter.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Cardiff is a product amongst a range of products. I buy that product over other products because of locality. The product I enjoy is football (of varying quality) the quality of the football hasn't been the selling point but I would prefer a better product in that respect please.
> 
> The branding etc. is just marketing / garnish to help you distinguish between one product over another. I don't choose a club on such garnishes.
> Blue is my favourite colour. But had Cardiff been wearing Green in the 1980's I wouldn't have gone searching for another club which more closely matched my colour pallet preferences and now be talking to you as a Chelsea or Everton supporter.


.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

I see we did not play in our blue away kit again today... I think it is fair to say we cannot trust any promises made


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I see we did not play in our blue away kit again today... I think it is fair to say we cannot trust any promises made


Yep. It's one big con and there's far too many fans happy to be suckered.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Blue is my favourite colour. But had Cardiff been wearing Green in the 1980's I wouldn't have gone searching for another club which more closely matched my colour pallet preferences and now be talking to you as a Chelsea or Everton supporter.


It's not just a change of colour though, is it?
It's a complete break from the club's heritage and traditions of over a hundred years, all done on the whim of a promise-breaking foreign investor.


In case you've forgotten, this is what heritage looks like:


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Heritage. Just more marketing fluff.

Nots Forest go on about their cup heritage. Its spin you buy to make up for the fact you aren't doing it today.
We might be shit but at least we have heritage.
We are great and thats down to our heritage!

Both are market fluff for time spent after the final whistle and the next kick off whistle.
Our performance today was down to the club today, not the fact we won the FA cup in 1927 in blue.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Heritage. Just more marketing fluff.


How long before you're saying that about the name? After all, with you not giving a fuck about the colours, the badge, the nickname or the broken promises, there's not a lot left.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Heritage. Just more marketing fluff.
> 
> Nots Forest go on about their cup heritage. Its spin you buy to make up for the fact you aren't doing it today.
> We might be shit but at least we have heritage.
> ...


If it's all just marketing fluff, I'm not sure what about "the product" you're buying into? There's far better quality football elsewhere, you can find far cheaper, far more reliable entertainment for the money it costs to get into a football ground these days. Surely there's got to be some sort of emotional involvement with an abstract idea of what the club is about to get you down there and parting with your hard earned cash?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

The emotional involvement for me has always been that they are representing my home town on the pitch and thats all it as ever been .

Its why i started supporting them and why i'll continue to do so so long as its the city of Cardiff they represent whether they are the Cardiff Bluebirds, The Cardiff Dragons or the Cardiff kitty cats.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The emotional involvement for me has always been that they are representing my home town on the pitch and thats all it as ever been .
> 
> Its why i started supporting them and why i'll continue to do so so long as its the city of Cardiff they represent whether they are the Cardiff Bluebirds, The Cardiff Dragons or the Cardiff kitty cats.


How about 'Vincent Tan's Red Dragons (from Cardiff)'? We might get another £10m for that, so it's got to be worth going along with, yes?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> How about 'Vincent Tan's Red Dragons (from Cardiff)'? We might get another £10m for that, so it's got to be worth going along with, yes?



Name one other top flight club that has done anything remotely like that?

TNS are not top flight by the way.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Name one other top flight club that has done anything remotely like that?
> 
> TNS are not top flight by the way.


Can you name any top flight club that has changed its strip, badge, branding and (it seems) nickname in recent memory?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The emotional involvement for me has always been that they are representing my home town on the pitch and thats all it as ever been .
> 
> Its why i started supporting them and why i'll continue to do so so long as its the city of Cardiff they represent whether they are the Cardiff Bluebirds, The Cardiff Dragons or the Cardiff kitty cats.


Is the heritage not part of the way in which they represent Cardiff?

I mean for many years Ipswich Town represented the place I'm from by being a small, friendly football club which the whole community got behind, which through a bit of patience and hard work punched above its weight for a long time and played some good football in front of passionate fans. I was proud of that, and the fact that we'd won a few things back in the day, and had a good patch a decade ago, that all made me proud of my team and my town.

Now? We're owned by some events promoter who funds a depressing merry-go-round of journeymen footballers, while charging sky-high prices to get into our graveyard stadium, whilst the whole town shrugs its shoulders. I hope to fuck that doesn't represent my town.

Equally, I'm not sure any club representing your town as a place where plenty are prepared to climb on a bandwagon so long as it gets them to mid-table in the sodding premier league is anything that would make me proud either.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Is the heritage not part of the way in which they represent Cardiff?
> 
> I mean for many years Ipswich Town represented the place I'm from by being a small, friendly football club which the whole community got behind, which through a bit of patience and hard work punched above its weight for a long time and played some good football in front of passionate fans. I was proud of that, and the fact that we'd won a few things back in the day, and had a good patch a decade ago, that all made me proud of my team and my town.
> 
> ...



Plenty of people want to get to the prem purely because of the status of being a prem club.
Others because of the chance of seeing some of the best football stars in the world play (albeit against us).
Me. I want the money to dig us out of the maaaasive debt Hammam dumped us into. A debt free Cardiff that ends back in the Championship would be fine by me. See where we go from there on a sound financial footing.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit is obviously the only person to have read the above post from CCMB, basically its says that the heritage and ckub is about the fans not the colours, badge or anything else. I concur with that.

Some of the people getting the most wound up about this dont even go to games so what its got to do with them in the first place I dont know.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Gromit is obviously the only person to have read the above post from CCMB, basically its says that the heritage and ckub is about the fans not the colours, badge or anything else. I concur with that.
> 
> Some of the people getting the most wound up about this dont even go to games so what its got to do with them in the first place I dont know.


so presumably if all the fans upped and decided to support another club, you'd go too, right? Seeing as it has nothing to do with the club.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I see we did not play in our blue away kit again today... I think it is fair to say we cannot trust any promises made


 
Its on the record that the players decided they would rather not play in blue.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Me. I want the money to dig us out of the maaaasive debt Hammam dumped us into. A debt free Cardiff that ends back in the Championship would be fine by me. See where we go from there on a sound financial footing.


 
You don't think this is, err, perhaps a little naive on your part?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> so presumably if all the fans upped and decided to support another club, you'd go too, right? Seeing as it has nothing to do with the club.


 
How the fuck do you come to that conclusion from my post?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> You don't think this is, err, perhaps a little naive on your part?


 
well its better than doing a Leicester and stiffing all our suppliers to the tune of £30million.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> You don't think this is, err, perhaps a little naive on your part?



It depends on how you view the owners. I strongly suspect that a profit making sustainable business is what the Malaysians want to build. Thats what they build in their day to day roles.

If it was a british owner then I know that they'd be taking us up simply so they could fuck as much short term money out of us that they could.

One of those super super rich owners then we'd be a mere plaything they pour money into.

An american owner. A long term vampire strategy.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Can you name any top flight club that has changed its strip, badge, branding and (it seems) nickname in recent memory?


 
Crystal Palace, what do I win.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> How the fuck do you come to that conclusion from my post?


If the heritage and the club is just about the fans, then it wouldn't it go wherever the fans go?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> If the heritage and the club is just about the fans, then it wouldn't it go wherever the fans go?


 No.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Crystal Palace, what do I win.



He'll argue that wasn't all in one go.

So its the pace of change that the issue. Chip away slowly and thats fine. Just get it over and done with is wrong.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Gromit is obviously the only person to have read the above post from CCMB, basically its says that the heritage and ckub is about the fans not the colours, badge or anything else. I concur with that.
> 
> Some of the people getting the most wound up about this dont even go to games so what its got to do with them in the first place I dont know.


was waiting for this last line 

obviously *no one* on here is as qualified as you to speak on the bluebirds, i mean fire dragons, how many games does one have to go to to have a say?
and even if some of us are shite and don't go to matches are we then not allowed to comment and discuss and relay the effect we see it having on friends, family, colleagues, the city and on here?

also just because posters disagree with that CCMB post it doesn't mean they didn't read it does it now

you are entitled to your opinion and also to post that drivel spin up there^^ 
can you do us a handy list of who can comment and how much please?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It depends on how you view the owners. I strongly suspect that a profit making sustainable business is what the Malaysians want to build. Thats what they build in their day to day roles.
> 
> If it was a british owner then I know that they'd be taking us up simply so they could fuck as much short term money out of us that they could.
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a football club that is a profit-making sustainable business. The options are basically those three, or somebody running it as a not-for-profit community asset (either an individual owner with an emotional investment in the club, or some form of fan ownership)


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> No.


So it's not _just _about the fans for you then, is it? I mean, if they founded AFC Cardiff City in the lowest tier what proportion of fans crossing over would make you go with them? More than half? What about the JCLs, do they count the same or less than the people who supported Cardiff in the old 4th Division?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

The germans manage it.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> There's no such thing as a football club that is a profit-making sustainable business. The options are basically those three, or somebody running it as a not-for-profit community asset (either an individual owner with an emotional investment in the club, or some form of fan ownership)


wolves is, or was when we were in the prem. west bromwich albion is also run at a profit.


edit, i only came to talk about todays match, don't really want to but in on the row.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> So it's not _just _about the fans for you then, is it? I mean, if they founded AFC Cardiff City in the lowest tier what proportion of fans crossing over would make you go with them? More than half? What about the JCLs, do they count the same or less than the people who supported Cardiff in the old 4th Division?



Numbers are irrelevant. It would be if my mates shifted. I might shift with them just to be with my mates.
Or i might go to a new club and make new mates and have just the same sense of community clubs all over have.
Or make new mates at my existing club etc.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

discokermit said:


> wolves is, or was when we were in the prem. west bromwich albion is also run at a profit.


 
And Wolves were relegated. The general rule is that over the longer term your achievements match your wage bill, some clubs might buck that trend for a season or two, but in general the teams that don't spend as many resources as possible on players are going to fail on the pitch. Even with your two examples you have to look at what kind of profits you're talking about. Are they at the level that would interest a big international investor? A few million pounds in a good year, provided things don't go wrong?

It's not a serious investment prospect for anyone with sense.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The germans manage it.


But Germany's league is structured very differently.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Its on the record that the players decided they would rather not play in blue.


 
got a link for that 'record'?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Crystal Palace, what do I win.


That was in 1973 FFS.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 24, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> And Wolves were relegated. The general rule is that over the longer term your achievements match your wage bill, some clubs might buck that trend for a season or two, but in general the teams that don't spend as many resources as possible on players are going to fail on the pitch. Even with your two examples you have to look at what kind of profits your talking about. Are they at the level that would interest a big international investor? A few million pounds in a good year, provided things don't go wrong?
> 
> It's not a serious investment prospect for anyone with sense.


wolves built a new stand when they should have been buying players, but your right, i don't think it would be a serious investment prospect.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Plenty of people want to get to the prem purely because of the status of being a prem club.
> Others because of the chance of seeing some of the best football stars in the world play (albeit against us).
> Me. I want the money to dig us out of the maaaasive debt Hammam dumped us into. A debt free Cardiff that ends back in the Championship would be fine by me. See where we go from there on a sound financial footing.


 
But we are getting deeper and deeper in debt and tan has still not paid off Sam.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Its on the record that the players decided they would rather not play in blue.


 
Who gives a fuck what they think? As long as they get paid they don't care.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)

And has anyone else heard rumours about a meeting this week about forming a new club? I think it's inevitable now that the club will change it's name, and any sight of blue anywhere round the ground will be long gone.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> And has anyone else heard rumours about a meeting this week about forming a new club? I think it's inevitable now that the club will change it's name, and any sight of blue anywhere round the ground will be long gone.


I hope this is true. I want to support a proper Cardiff team with integrity and run by its fans rather than meddling businessmen, and I don't care how low we start off from.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I hope this is true. I want to support a proper Cardiff team with integrity and run by its fans rather than meddling businessmen, and I don't care how low we start off from.


 
I don't care one jolt either. I will be a bit worried though that any phoenix club will be dominated by the likes of Annis.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't realise that Tan actually wanted to get rid of the Bluebird from the start: 


> The anger that was caused by Tan re-branding the club last summer was because of the decision of one man.
> 
> But this week highlighted how many of our supporters actually don’t care about the tradition of the club. That is what hurts the most.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I hope this is true. I want to support a proper Cardiff team with integrity and run by its fans rather than meddling businessmen, and I don't care how low we start off from.


 
Cardiff Dragons FC anyone?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Cardiff Dragons FC anyone?


 
Oh the irony!


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Who gives a fuck what they think? As long as they get paid they don't care.


 
But they obviously do.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

I care about the sports physiology of my players. It affects results.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> But they obviously do.


 
Do you have any evidence of this?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Do you have any evidence of this?


 
I wasnt making the allegation that they dont care, i think its up to the accuser to come up with the proof.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> I wasnt making the allegation that they dont care, i think its up to the accuser to come up with the proof.


 
The accuser? You have come out with a statement that something is a matter of public record and you want _me_ to prove it for you?

I dont think it is a matter of public record because i dont think it is true, how am i supposed to prove something has not happened?

(Are you croesyblue in disguise?)


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I care about the sports physiology of my players. It affects results.


Not if they're wearing those magic red shirts, surely?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 24, 2013)

I liked the term reluctant red in that article. 

I think it describes the majority. The poor reluctant red get it in the neck for seemingly being pro-red by the blue camp and tarred with the same brush as the true pro reds who aren't really making it pleasant for people either. 

I think us reluctant reds would rather you just leave us out of it and let us enjoy the football instead of laying guilt trips on us for not giving as much as a shit about it as you two groups do.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> The accuser? You have come out with a statement that something is a matter of public record and you want _me_ to prove it for you?
> 
> I dont think it is a matter of public record because i dont think it is true, how am i supposed to prove something has not happened?
> 
> (Are you croesyblue in disguise?)


 
Threshers fail post #701 that the players didnt care i replied to that! please keep up


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Threshers fail post #701 that the players didnt care i replied to that! please keep up



Post 680 ............


1927 said:


> Its on the record that the players decided they would rather not play in blue.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I care about the sports physiology of my players. It affects results.


 
This is just utter bullshit. The reason the team are doing so much better this season than last hasn't got anything to do with the rebrand. It is down to the fact that £10 million was spent on a top 6 team. If any club in City's position were to do the same in this league they would also be walking it. 

And if the players have come out and said it makes a difference (which I don't think anyone has said) who can blame them? They're more than likely being told to say it by people within the club to win the fans over.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)

1927 said:


> Threshers fail post #701 that the players didnt care i replied to that! please keep up


 
Prove it.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 24, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Prove it.


 
Prove they dont!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2013)

Threshers_Flail said:


> This is just utter bullshit. The reason the team are doing so much better this season than last hasn't got anything to do with the rebrand. It is down to the fact that £10 million was spent on a top 6 team. If any club in City's position were to do the same in this league they would also be walking it.
> 
> And if the players have come out and said it makes a difference (which I don't think anyone has said) who can blame them? They're more than likely being told to say it by people within the club to win the fans over.



We've had Ubersquads before. They blew it. Partly because of squad depth but also cause they were missing an ethic and positivity that we have this year


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

Gromit said:


> We've had Ubersquads before. They blew it. Partly because of squad depth but also cause they were missing an ethic and positivity that we have this year


 
And a new manager......


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

And we only _just_ blew it too.


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

K-ardiff put out a news story over the weekend to try and take away Swans cup glory, saying if/when they go up to the Premier League they will have £50 million to spend on players, last summer we were hearing about their £100 million investment, apparently they will not be happy to survive in the Prem but they are targeting eclipsing the Swans in the league, as things stand that would mean pushing for champions league football.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's time to ask the good people of urban if they'd accept a total rebranding with the promise of success. 

Poll coming up shortly.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> K-ardiff put out a news story over the weekend to try and take away Swans cup glory, saying if/when they go up to the Premier League they will have £50 million to spend on players, last summer we were hearing about their £100 million investment, apparently they will not be happy to survive in the Prem but they are targeting eclipsing the Swans in the league, as things stand that would mean pushing for champions league football.


 
Just done a quick search to find this story that cardiff have put out. All I found was some shit made up by the Mirror quoting 'a Cardiff source'.

Feel free to correct me and link to this story you have dreampt about.

If you think Cardiff City feel the need to 'take away from Swans cup glory', you are sadly mistaken and have an overblown sense of the Jacks importance. Perhaps this is why, the day after Swansea have won their first cup, you are on this thread making shit up about Cardiff.


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't think K-ardiff could possibly take anything away from Swansea's cup glory but it wouldn't stop them from trying, look at the spin the K-ardiff club have sold their fans regarding their pathetic rebranding, many of their fans being so dull they have fallen for it.


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well hopefully you will qualify for your first major final tonight! Only 87 years behind Wales' no1 football team.


Swansea are current holders of a major title, K-ardiff haven't won a major title for 86 years.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> Swansea are current holders of a major title, K-ardiff haven't won a major title for 86 years.


Still won the big one though.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2013)

It's amazing the chip Swansea fans still have on their shoulder even though they no longer have to look up at their betters from a lower division.

I stopped caring about anything Swansea did in the 90s. 
Briefly cared again when we needed points off them. Stopped giving a shit when they left the championship. Admittedly with slightly raised eyebrows that they left it in an upwards direction rather than their usual down.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2013)

fuck off trampie, go and lap up the glory, enjoy it
then fuck off again


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

.


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

editor said:


> I would have been far prouder if Cardiff fans had stood up for the club's heritage and flat out refused to go along with his modern football rebranding exercise. It would have sent out an important message to other investors and told the world that Cardiff fans weren't the sort to clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS.


Unfortunately lots of K-ardiff fans have proved themselves to be the sort that ''_clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS_''.

PS There are degrees of success, at the moment K-ardiff's success consists of bottling it in finals and competing in the championship, Swansea's success is competing in the Premiership and winning major titles getting them into Europe, just go's to show where K-ardiff are in comparison to the Swans.

K-ardiff must be close to £100 million in debt when the Swans posted a profit 10 times greater than last years European champions.
K-ardiff are 2nd division, Swansea are 1st division [showing my age perhaps but that is where we are at]
K-ardiff last won a major trophy 86 years ago, Swansea are current holders of a major trophy.
K-ardiff have never been in the top division since the Premier League came into being, Swansea are now established at the top table.
K-ardiff have sold their heritage, Swansea fans have a rep on the board and are respected throughout football.

K-ardiff should be used to being second best to Swansea by now, i will welcome K-ardiff into the top division when it happens for the good of Welsh football but there is absolutely no sign of K-ardiff competing with Swansea anytime soon on or off the field.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> Unfortunately lots of K-ardiff fans have proved themselves to be the sort that ''_clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS_''.
> 
> PS There are degrees of success, at the moment K-ardiff's success consists of bottling it in finals and competing in the championship, Swansea's success is competing in the Premiership and winning major titles getting them into Europe, just go's to show where K-ardiff are in comparison to the Swans.
> 
> ...


 
The Swansea City football club are currently enjoying a great deal of success. However, unless you are a member of the team, you are just a sad little tosser who isn't fit to be a rag ringer for a one armed window cleaner and have such a pathetic life you need to revel in the success of someone else in the hope that vicarious association with that success will make you look less pathetic than you actually are.

Such is your patheticness, even when your team reaches the high point of their history, rather than celebrate that victory you feel the need to post on the thread of a rival football team in the hope of making them jealous.

Unfortunately, that plan would only work if our lives were as pathetic as yours. Which they aint.

So why not just piss off and bore people who give a fuck.


----------



## trampie (Feb 25, 2013)

Fans are part of every club and as part of a club any success of that club is in part down to the fans of that club.


----------



## mattie (Feb 25, 2013)

In which case, Chelsea fans have done blindingly well.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> Fans are part of every club and as part of a club any success of that club is in part down to the fans of that club.


 
  what ever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> Unfortunately lots of K-ardiff fans have proved themselves to be the sort that ''_clap along to whimsical rebrands in the name of SUCCESS_''.


I don't think it would have been any different for Swansea if they'd be under the same circumstances - or most other teams, in fact - so don't go kidding yourself you're anything special.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2013)

trampie said:


> K-ardiff must be close to £100 million in debt when the Swans posted a profit 10 times greater than last years European champions.


 
Now that the club are making a profit, are they going to pay back the rent they have not paid on the municipal stadium they rent from the council?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 25, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> And a new manager......


 
Innit.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Breaks my heart when I read about lifelong City fans like this:



> My name is Dave Sugarman. I'm a born and bred Bluebird who began supporting Cardiff City in March 1975 and missed just two home games in all competitions until June 2012, when the Malaysian regime introduced their ridiculous re-branding exercise. I haven't attended a match since.


 
Good writer too:


> Although the Severnside derby has a lengthy history, Saturday’s clash will be a unique occasion for obvious reasons. Tradition will be thrown out of the window when the so-called Bluebirds of Cardiff will take to the field against the Robins of Bristol wearing a red and black kit.
> 
> Thanks to the Malaysian regime’s re-branding exercise, Cardiff City’s players will be decked out in Bristol City’s colours for a game against Bristol City. I suspect that situation may prove hard to stomach for some of the older generation at the Cardiff City Stadium, but no doubt the prospect of Premier League football next season will once again silence any dissenters. It seems that such things as history, tradition and identity count for very little in the Welsh capital while the promised land is in sight.
> 
> ...


http://thelonegunmanblog.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

It's interesting that the red scarves handed out only said, 'Cardiff' and not 'Cardiff City.'
But - hey! - what's in a name when SUCCESS beckons?!

The life and death of the Bluebird, 1910-2013


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Breaks my heart when I read about lifelong City fans like this:



I thought you'd be cheered by it.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

Breaks my heart when i read lifelong fans post Facebook messages like this:



> Vince Alm
> I got criticised by some people on the messageboards regards unsettling the team regards the rebrand! I re-iterate I have not met any one who would prefer to play in our old kit and badge, but tweeting players like Hudson, Conway, Taylor about the color kit and saying they will be dropped if they we go up is exactly the behavior I was eluding to. Lucky those players understand the hurt we are going through but for those resorting to those tactics if you want to keep the moral high ground you need to stop now or you will spoil it for everyone!


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder how long this anonymous Facebook 'fan' has been supporting the city.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I wonder how long this anonymous Facebook 'fan' has been supporting the city.



Its Vince. Y'know, Cardiff City Supporter's club Vince. Been running the away coaches longer than I can remember.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

How desperate are you for Cardiff to get to the premiership then? Will you clap eagerly along if Tan decides to change the club name too?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

Yawn. Change the record.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Its Vince. Y'know, Cardiff City Supporter's club Vince. Been running the away coaches longer than I can remember.


 
Rather goes to prove how much Ed has his finger on the pulse of CCFC, or not.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

1927 said:


> Rather goes to prove how much Ed has his finger on the pulse of CCFC, or not.


Does it really? Or maybe it just reflects the fact that I've never had to use the official coaches.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Yawn. Change the record.


How about you answer the question? The Bluebirds nickname seems to be in the process of being airbrushed out of history, the blue strip has gone, the badge changes and the free scarves that Tan gave out said 'Cardiff' and not 'Cardiff City.'

So let's hear your opinion about any possible renaming of the club.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

My opinion is AGAIN (and I'm sure I've already stated it here somewhere hence change the record) it ain't going to happen and in the very unlikely event it does we'll cross that bridge when it comes. But I'm not going to debate something that as it currently stands has 0.00001% chance of happening. 

People are reading way too much into a cheap scarf. It was a free gift so we're lucky that any of the spelling was correct and not in broken Chinese.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> My opinion is AGAIN (and I'm sure I've already stated it here somewhere hence change the record) it ain't going to happen and in the very unlikely event it does we'll cross that bridge when it comes. But I'm not going to debate something that as it currently stands has 0.00001% chance of happening.
> 
> People are reading way too much into a cheap scarf. It was a free gift so we're lucky that any of the spelling was correct and not in broken Chinese.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> People are reading way too much into a cheap scarf. It was a free gift so we're lucky that any of the spelling was correct and not in broken Chinese.


You're actually saying that fans should consider themselves 'lucky' that the owner of our club only managed to get the name 50% wrong?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> My opinion is AGAIN (and I'm sure I've already stated it here somewhere hence change the record) it ain't going to happen and in the very unlikely event it does *we'll cross that bridge when it comes*. But I'm not going to debate something that as it currently stands has 0.00001% chance of happening.
> 
> People are reading way too much into a cheap scarf. It was a free gift so we're lucky that any of the spelling was correct and not in broken Chinese.


 
Who is 'we' and why would the rreaction be any different to the reaction to the change of colour?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2013)

The royal we.

I've already explained personally why.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The royal we.
> 
> I've already explained personally why.


 
If 'we' did not feel the need to object en mass to a change of kit colour, i cant see 'we' being too bothered about the bluebird.

'We' have already dropped 'our' trousers and bent over, so i dont see why 'we' should complain if we get a peck on the cheek after.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2013)

If 'we' are happy to wave around rebranded red scarves containing the wrong name for the club with a barely visible Bluebird and a made up strapline and emblem, I would have thought that 'we' would be quite likely to accept a name change too. After all, it's all in the name of SUCCESS, and 'we' want that at any cost, don't 'we'?







More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/cardiff-city-fc-a-simple-guide-to-scarf-etiquette/


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Does it really? Or maybe it just reflects the fact that I've never had to use the official coaches.






Vince pops up on the welsh news sometimes as a cardiff city talking head but then you wouldn't see that as you're in london.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 26, 2013)

editor said:


> If 'we' are happy to wave around rebranded red scarves containing the wrong name for the club with a barely visible Bluebird and a made up strapline and emblem, I would have thought that 'we' would be quite likely to accept a name change too. After all, it's all in the name of SUCCESS, and 'we' want that at any cost, don't 'we'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That red flag looks really cheap.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

Name change coming right at ya: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21604568

'Cardiff Dragons'. Ych a fi


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Name change coming right at ya: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21604568
> 
> 'Cardiff Dragons'. Ych a fi





Jesus h christ...tan's interviewed on bbc wales news this evening trying to justify the bloody rebranding. No doubt 1927 and gromit will be fine with the fucking name change. Words fail me.


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

The almighty one has spoken K-aardiff fans better be nice to him otherwise he might be off, the war chest if there ever was one seems to be down from 50 big ones to 25 big ones and it has been put out there that there might be no more Cardiff City anymore but Cardiff Dragons.

I hope you K-aardiff traditionalists and true loyal supporters have a stash of old blue shirts with bluebird badges on them as the last traces of a once proud club could be about to die. 

We know what football rivalries are like the world over but as a Swansea fan i think its very sad to see Cardiff's heritage disappearing as it would be for any established football team if the fans don't want change.


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

Cardiff being Welsh should remember Wrexham, they were the 'Robins' and changed to the 'Red Dragons' they suffered relegation after relegation and dropped out of the football league being on the verge of going bust, yet Cardiff's Malaysian owners are apparently trying to change Cardiff into a team that play in red and are known as the Dragons, saying it will be lucky !  , it seems as if some Asians think they have a monopoly on mystic things then they are in for a surprise, if they fool with Welsh mythology then they run the risk of displeasing our ancient Gods and woe betide anybody that does that.
King Arthur and the boys are waiting for the bell and if you are on the wrong side of the divide or collaborating with the other side then i wouldn't want to be in your shoes.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> Jesus h christ...tan's interviewed on bbc wales news this evening trying to justify the bloody rebranding. No doubt 1927 and gromit will be fine with the fucking name change. Words fail me.



First the kit, then the name. Wonder if in a few years time he'll announce that in order to maximise the brand's potential in emerging east Asian markets he's going to move the club somewhere entirely different at his whim. It's a fucking hideous farce. And yeah, as you say, do those supporters of the rebrand draw the line here, and if not, where?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2013)

more Tan stuff with audio of the interview
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21610017

£25million carrot


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 28, 2013)

I must say, after reading Tan's interview it's certainly a case of "Fuck you, I'm going to try and make as much money out of this venture as possible". 

And this quote pretty much supports that.



> A few were upset but like in any business if we get 80% or 75% of the customers happy, with 20-25% not happy, that's fine




I think the 20-25% who will not be happy are the die hard life long supporters. And I know of no business who wants that percentage of customers to be un-happy and not give a shit about it.


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been trying to keep out of this but that article rings all sorts of alarm bells.  You lot owe him £63 million now, do you?



> "Have they achieved any success under this bluebirds brand?," he asked "So why do we hold onto something that hasn't achieved much success?"


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Name change coming right at ya: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21604568
> 
> 'Cardiff Dragons'. Ych a fi


Just like I predicted. I hope those spineless twats who clapped along to Tan's heritage-stripping changes feel suitably embarrassed.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> First the kit, then the name. Wonder if in a few years time he'll announce that in order to maximise the brand's potential in emerging east Asian markets he's going to move the club somewhere entirely different at his whim. It's a fucking hideous farce. And yeah, as you say, do those supporters of the rebrand draw the line here, and if not, where?


This is what I've been saying all along. And if the 'fans' are happy to go along with the colour change, the badge change, the nickname change and all his other shitty changes, what's to stop him doing whatever the fuck he likes now?


> After buying more than 35% of the club's shares for £6m in 2010, the 61-year-old Malaysian threatened to withdraw his support in June unless the club agreed to ditch its traditional blue home shirts in favour of red ones.
> The new colours were accepted, so too a new badge as a Welsh dragon replaced the bluebird, and further investment followed.
> In an interview with BBC Wales' Sport Wales programme, he justified the "controversial decision" of the club's colours, and stressed he is prepared to and intends to make more changes.
> "A few were upset but like in any business if we get 80% or 75% of the customers happy, with 20-25% not happy, that's fine," he said.
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Listen to the way that fucking twat Tan dismisses fans who dare to have a different opinion to him:


> A section of Cardiff fans continue to oppose Tan's colour change. A protest was held at the end of the last home game to Brighton - which Tan attended - when free red scarves were handed out.
> Tan referred to the dissenting voices as "a bunch of mostly young kids" and argued a change was long overdue.
> "Have they achieved any success under this bluebirds brand?," he asked "So why do we hold onto something that hasn't achieved much success?


 
Championship Play-off Runners-up: – 2010
Championship  Play-off Semi-finalists: – 2011, 2012
FA Cup Runners-up: – 2008
Football League Cup Runners-up: – 2012

Yep. Nothing but failure.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

1927 said:


> How many people do you seriously think will be shouting for the red dragons this season?there has never been any suggestion that we will be anything other than the Bluebirds and to imply other wise just detracts from the whole red argument and weakens the case of the keep cardiff blue brigade and makes them look like a load of whinging girls.


Requoted for posterity.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> This is what I've been saying all along. And if the 'fans' are happy to go along with the colour change, the badge change, the nickname change and all his other shitty changes, what's to stop him doing whatever the fuck he likes now?


 
Tan's quote highlights the utter incompatibility (from a fan POV) of clubs being regarded as just another 'business' to be changed, repackaged, rebranded, moved and squeezed for every drop of revenue available with notions of their being of and for the community, with history and identity rooted locally through successive generations of fans.

Nobody would give a fuck if PriceWaterhouseCooper rebranded or changed their name because there is no emotional stake of or by the people in such an entity. Tan sees CCFC as such, though, and fuck the history, passion, commitment of the actual people on which the club is founded. He doesn't actually need them for his Premiership Dream, he just needs a bunch of bodies to make sufficient noise in the stadium so as to appear attractive to the market he is targeting in Asia. This he'll get, because there will always be sufficient numbers who'll turn up to watch a prem match, even though the passion is lacking.

CCFC is dead. No longer a club founded on and representing the aspirations and passions of the people of Cardiff. Now a plastic entity designed to make money out of Malaysian people. How very, very sad.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> Jesus h christ...tan's interviewed on bbc wales news this evening trying to justify the bloody rebranding. No doubt 1927 and gromit will be fine with the fucking name change. Words fail me.



Don't you guys know by now how the media work. Deliberately stirring up nothing into something?

Reporter: (dug up some pub rumours) Are you going to call them Cardiff Dragons?
Tan talking in his non native language: No such plans but I retain my right to make decisions about the club in the future.
BBC: He said perhaps to Cardiff Dragons!

It could also be perhaps to 0-101 other re branding possibilities from no further re-branding required to being called the Kuala Lumpur Lemurs. Spec-u-bloody-lation!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Tan's quote highlights the utter incompatibility (from a fan POV) of clubs being regarded as just another 'business' to be changed, repackaged, rebranded, moved and squeezed for every drop of revenue available with notions of their being of and for the community, with history and identity rooted locally through successive generations of fans.



The club has been a business squeezing every inch of revenue out of me possible since I started supporting over 20 years ago.
"community, with history and identity rooted locally through successive generations of fans" was one of the mechanisms that helped achieve this.
Tan is trying a different mechanism. Wipe the slate clean and lets have some success.

I'm not saying which one is better but don't delude yourselves that the objective is any different, to make money.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Don't you guys know by now how the media work. Deliberately stirring up nothing into something?
> 
> Reporter: (dug up some pub rumours) Are you going to call them Cardiff Dragons?
> Tan talking in his non native language: No such plans but I retain my right to make decisions about the club in the future.
> ...


This _exactly_ what happened with the red shirts. Tan floats the idea, fans go mad, Tan retracts the idea - and then refloats it again, but ties it in with the promise of more investment - or else.

It looks like you're about to be suckered again.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Tan is trying a different mechanism. Wipe the slate clean and lets have some success.


For fuck's sake. Cardiff City *is* the slate.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2013)

Why even bother keeping the word Cardiff? "Dragons FC" is surely more marketable.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why even bother keeping the word Cardiff? "Dragons FC" is surely more marketable.


Hell, why not? There's nothing else left.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Feb 28, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I must say, after reading Tan's interview it's certainly a case of "Fuck you, I'm going to try and make as much money out of this venture as possible".
> 
> And this quote pretty much supports that.
> 
> ...


 thing is, if he thinks he's going to make money out of Cardiff City, he's a fucking moron.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> thing is, if he thinks he's going to make money out of Cardiff City, he's a fucking moron.


He's a billionaire. We're his new toy. Or bitch.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Tan is trying a different mechanism. Wipe the slate clean and lets have some success.
> .


 
Yes, but who will have the success, and to whom will it belong? It certainly won't be CCFC, and it certainly won't belong to the people of Cardiff, IME. It will be of and for the far away 'fans' of a strange, hybridised plastic entity that happens to have its HQ in Leckwith.


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

CCFC - DEAD.

The new K-aardiff is now a Malaysian team so it seems, run by Malaysians for Malaysians, it doesn't look like football is any longer a community game in Cardiff, the new Cardiff football team has no history, no heritage, no pride, it's just a corporate adventure.

The saddest thing in all this is the amount of Cardiff fans that bought into it , if i was a Cardiff fan i would rather be in the 3rd or 4th tier and playing in traditional colours, with a traditional badge and with a traditional name and retain some pride in the club rather than support a plastic joking enterprise that took over a community club that had pride but sacrificed it all at the alter of corporate greed and trying to gain football success at any cost.

I know there are true Cardiff fans that are out there, some post with passion on this board, but in general terms football fans through out the country are laughing at Cardiff fans for just bending over and taking it, i have just checked out some Swansea boards and notice that any hatred towards the old CCFC has turned to pity over is new Cardiff outfit in some quarters, it's a pitiful carry on and the only way Cardiff fans are going to get any respect back is to take back their own club, an Australian guy bought the Swans once upon a time, Swansea fans quickly realised the danger and Swansea fans retook control as soon as they could, the businessmen that saved the day were Swansea fans, they got one investor in, put a supporters rep on the board with something like 20% share holding [more than the chairman i believe] and that was it, the Swans haven't looked back since, Cardiff need to do something similar because it does look like the old CCFC is DEAD !


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

trampie said:


> The saddest thing in all this is the amount of Cardiff fans that bought into it , if i was a Cardiff fan i would rather be in the 3rd or 4th tier and playing in traditional colours, with a traditional badge and with a traditional name and retain some pride in the club rather than support a plastic joking enterprise that took over a community club that had pride but sacrificed it all at the alter of corporate greed and trying to gain football success at any cost.


 You have_ no idea at all_ what would have happened if the same set of circumstances had occurred at Swansea, so I'd fuck off with your gloating.

If it could happen at Cardiff, it could happen anywhere, and you're kidding yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

trampie said:


> CCFC - DEAD.
> 
> The new K-aardiff is now a Malaysian team so it seems, run by Malaysians for Malaysians, it doesn't look like football is any longer a community game in Cardiff, the new Cardiff football team has no history, no heritage, no pride, it's just a corporate adventure.
> 
> ...


 



Fuck off trampie and take your gloating elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

If the Tan Dragons Franchise FC get into the Premiership, they're going to be the laughing stock.  Other teams are going to delight in rightfully ripping the fuck out of us (or maybe that should be 'them' now).


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> You have_ no idea at all_ what would have happened if the same set of circumstances had occurred at Swansea, so I'd fuck off with your gloating.
> 
> If it could happen at Cardiff, it could happen anywhere, and you're kidding yourself if you think otherwise.


It could have happened at Swansea yes, goodness knows what Petty had in store ?, whatever it was it wasn't allowed to go too far, whats happening at Cardiff there is little being done to stop it, big difference right there between the Swans and the old Bluebirds.


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on, lets be honest. This often cited ´success´ as justification for trashing a hundred years of tradition, heritage and starting at Year Zero is nothing more than ´promotion´to a ´league´where you have the exciting prospect of competing for places 7th to 20th.

I can understand younger fans and supporters who think the sport was invented in 1992 falling for this propaganda.

But older fans really ought to know better. Most of them will in tens years time, when the novelty has long worn away and the ´success´is not what they imagined it would be, but by then it will be too late. It probably already is.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

leftistangel said:


> Come on, lets be honest. This often cited ´success´ as justification for trashing a hundred years of tradition, heritage and starting at Year Zero is nothing more than ´promotion´to a ´league´where you have the exciting prospect of competing for places 7th to 20th.
> 
> I can understand younger fans and supporters who think the sport was invented in 1992 falling for this propaganda.
> 
> But older fans really ought to know better. Most of them will in tens years time, when the novelty has long worn away and the ´success´is not what they imagined it would be, but by then it will be too late. It probably already is.


 
Presactly. What is there is no longer CCFC. It may occupy the same stadium (as the later version CCFC did) and even carry a proportion of the same fans across with it, but it's the cuckoo in the nest hatching into something that bears no more than a passing resemblance to its predecessor.

A club is an amalgam of its history and traditions. What Tan is doing is dismembering the corpse of CCFC in order to build Tan United. Different club, different focus. Any success it has (and I'm starting to hope that this amounts to the square root of fuck all) will be its own and not an extension of the entity once known as CCFC/the Bluebirds. By the same token, it can fuck off with claiming on the success of its predecessor. They should be stripped of the rights to the triangular corner flags, IMVHO


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

I was reading a post by a Cardiff fan somewhere the other day, talking about when Cardiff dropped down to the 3rd and 4th divisions in the late 80's and early 90's that obviously the gates dropped as you would expect just leaving in the main a hardcore, the current rebranding of CCFC will probably mean that if Cardiff drop back down to the bottom reaches of the football league again that their crowds would be half of what they the last time they were in the bottom reaches because the attachment and pride in their club will have gone.
Hardcore fans from that era may well still follow the team in the Premier League [assuming they get there as they surely must this season] or even back down in the Championship [which is a good standard] but will not spend their hard earned cash following them in the 3rd and 4th tiers as they once did, i thought it was an interesting take on things.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 28, 2013)

I used to go and watch the city in the old bottom tier. I no longer do. Scam and the Riddler dented my passion for the club. Tan has stone cold killed it.

E2A: I would, however, seriously consider watching a rump CCFC breakaway outfit in the lower leagues. I really used to enjoy those rainy draws with the likes of Doncaster in the driving rain in creaky old Ninian Park. Be happy to reprise it, tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

trampie said:


> I was reading a post by a Cardiff fan somewhere the other day, talking about when Cardiff dropped down to the 3rd and 4th divisions in the late 80's and early 90's that obviously the gates dropped as you would expect just leaving in the main a hardcore, the current rebranding of CCFC will probably mean that if Cardiff drop back down to the bottom reaches of the football league again that their crowds would be half of what they the last time they were in the bottom reaches because the attachment and pride in their club will have gone.
> Hardcore fans from that era may well still follow the team in the Premier League [assuming they get there as they surely must this season] or even back down in the Championship [which is a good standard] but will not spend their hard earned cash following them in the 3rd and 4th tiers as they once did, i thought it was an interesting take on things.


If Cardiff dropped down again, the glory-hunting, status-aspiring Tan would be long gone. And in such a situation, the club would have reverted back to its proper name and colours, and I'd expect all the same hardcore fans will all be present and correct, just like before.

I'd certainly be back on the terraces cheering them on.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

bendeus said:


> E2A: I would, however, seriously consider watching a rump CCFC breakaway outfit in the lower leagues. I really used to enjoy those rainy draws with the likes of Doncaster in the driving rain in creaky old Ninian Park. Be happy to reprise it, tbh.


I'd love to see a breakaway 'real' Cardiff City and would be happy to put in whatever help I could to get them going.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd love to see a breakaway 'real' Cardiff City and would be happy to put in whatever help I could to get them going.


 
This has to happen now. Or couldn't everyone just turn up at Grange Quinns from next season onwards or something?


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> If Cardiff dropped down again, the glory-hunting, status-aspiring Tan would be long gone. And in such a situation, the club would have reverted back to its proper name and colours, and I'd expect all the same hardcore fans will all be present and correct, just like before.
> 
> I'd certainly be back on the terraces cheering them on.


Yes in that circumstance i'm some disenfranchised 'ultras' would return and good on them in that circumstance.


----------



## trampie (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd love to see a breakaway 'real' Cardiff City and would be happy to put in whatever help I could to get them going.


I think a lot of Cardiff fans would like to see a 'real' Cardiff City again.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

leftistangel said:


> Come on, lets be honest. This often cited ´success´ as justification for trashing a hundred years of tradition, heritage and starting at Year Zero is nothing more than ´promotion´to a ´league´where you have the exciting prospect of competing for places 7th to 20th.
> 
> I can understand younger fans and supporters who think the sport was invented in 1992 falling for this propaganda.
> 
> But older fans really ought to know better. Most of them will in tens years time, when the novelty has long worn away and the ´success´is not what they imagined it would be, but by then it will be too late. It probably already is.



Promotion to the premiership is the biggest financial prize in football. 
We've been on the knife edge of destruction too many times. I'd like to hear from Portsmouth and Plymouth fans if they could go back in time to pre-administration and have Tan as a chairman.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 28, 2013)

Thing is with the new club is that I don't think we'd be allowed to play in the English pyramid. The FAW being the twats that they are won't have it. And fuck starting out in the same league as Pentwyn Dynamo.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 28, 2013)

And as some of us have known for a while, CCFC is now dead. If anyone still thinks otherwise they're beyond help. Anyone who bought a red shit should be shot. Like to see how many brave it for Boro on Sunday.


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Promotion to the premiership is the biggest financial prize in football.
> We've been on the knife edge of destruction too many times. I'd like to hear from Portsmouth and Plymouth fans if they could go back in time to pre-administration and have Tan as a chairman.


 
Well you get lots of extra money to compete in finishing between 7th and 20th in the ´Premier League´. Do you think that's a ´prize´ worthy of trashing your heritage for? Sympathies if so.

Clubs like Portsmouth are in a financial mess because they lived way beyond their means trying to stay in and get back into the ´Premier League´, which were constantly told to view as the be all and end all. 

Its the grotesque lack of any financial structure and regulations in that league and lower down which has created a situation where a teams fortune is largely dictated by a foreign oligarch coming and using it as a hobby on the side with little regard to what came before or supporters feelings.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

How did we get to a situation where it's seen that unless you're in the Premiership, the football's not worth bothering with?

Some of the most exciting games I've ever seen have been lower league ones.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

Duke of Westminster
Sir Richard Branson
Sir Philip and Lady Green
Earl Cadogan 
Sir Anthony Bamford

The five richest britons in the UK (The other 15 top 20 richest are all foreign born.)
Which football clubs do they run?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> How did we get to a situation where it's seen that unless you're in the Premiership, the football's not worth bothering with?
> 
> Some of the most exciting games I've ever seen have been lower league ones.



I'm not saying it is. I'm saying that we have debts and need money. The prem has that money and more prestige. Both are desirable right now. Swansea certainly ain't moaning that they are prem right now. Trampie keeps lording that prestige over us for one. I bet we would have too.


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Duke of Westminster
> Sir Richard Branson
> Sir Philip and Lady Green
> Earl Cadogan
> ...


 
Whats your point?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Which football clubs do they run?


Just to get this straight: if we become the 'Cardiff Dragons', playing in a red strip, with a red dragon badge and no mention of the words 'Cardiff City' or 'Bluebirds' anywhere, you'd be quite happy with that, yes?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm not saying it is. I'm saying that we have debts and need money. The prem has that money and more prestige. Both are desirable right now. Swansea certainly ain't moaning that they are prem right now. Trampie keeps lording that prestige over us for one. I bet we would have too.


Ah yes, because once you're in the Premiership all the financials woes disappear forever, right?


----------



## leftistangel (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm not saying it is. I'm saying that we have debts and need money. The prem has that money and more prestige. Both are desirable right now. Swansea certainly ain't moaning that they are prem right now. Trampie keeps lording that prestige over us for one. I bet we would have too.


 
It has money, but prestige? Increasingly questionable assertion. Swansea are doing as well as you possibly can for a club of that size with the lack of financial parity, winning a league cup and finishing between 7th and 20th, while avoiding relegation. For now. The side you're playing on Saturday achieved that for ten years and got to the final of the Europa league, though did it by existing beyond their means. How long will it last with Swansea?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

For the record, I think Vincent Tan is the worst owner we've ever had.

Previous owners have broken promises, pocketing cash and shafted the club and its supporters in all sorts of ways - but Tan is the only to have ripped up the heritage overnight and split the fanbase in half, turning fan against fan.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

Tan on welsh news at the moment saying if the fans are rude to him he might sell up...i fucking hate him.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Just to get this straight: if we become the 'Cardiff Dragons', playing in a red strip, with a red dragon badge and no mention of the words 'Cardiff City' or 'Bluebirds' anywhere, you'd be quite happy with that, yes?



Irrelevant question is irrelevant.

Name is not being changed. Statement to that effect on the website.


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Irrelevant question is irrelevant.
> 
> Name is not being changed. Statement to that effect on the website.






It's not irrelevant at all...so you'd be happy with the dragons' moniker would you?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> It's not irrelevant at all...so you'd be happy with the dragons' moniker would you?



Would you be happy if Sting changed his name to Paul?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Listen to the way that fucking twat Tan dismisses fans who dare to have a different opinion to him:
> 
> 
> Championship Play-off *Runners-up*: – 2010
> ...


 
I think you proved TAN correct very succinctly


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Would you be happy if Sting changed his name to Paul?





I couldn't give a sky blue pink what sting calls himself, as i have no connection with the tantric loving warbler...stop being evasive and just answer the question...


----------



## 1927 (Feb 28, 2013)

If you have no wish to one day get to the Prmiership then there is no reason even being in the football pyramid. otherwise at which point do you say "we are happy where we are now lets try to lose games"?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

1927 said:


> I think you proved TAN correct very succinctly


Four Wembley appearances in five years and one goal away from both the Premiership and a major trophy is _failure_?

Blimey. You're going to hate the Premiership.

So, tell me, how do you like Cardiff Dragons? Are you going to clap along to that too if it means (limited) SUCCESS?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> Tan on welsh news at the moment saying if the fans are rude to him he might sell up...i fucking hate him.


More blackmail again. 





Gromit said:


> Irrelevant question is irrelevant.
> 
> Name is not being changed. Statement to that effect on the website.


He also made a similar statement abut the strip change, if you recall, and then went right ahead with the change anyway.

But let's try again: if at some point in the near future we become the 'Cardiff Dragons', playing in a red strip, with a red dragon badge and no mention of the words 'Cardiff City' or 'Bluebirds' anywhere, would you be quite happy with that?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

1927 said:


> If you have no wish to one day get to the Prmiership then there is no reason even being in the football pyramid. otherwise at which point do you say "we are happy where we are now lets try to lose games"?


Or the team plays as best as it can and tries to win as much as it can without compromising and sacrificing _everything_.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> More blackmail again. He also made a similar statement abut the strip change, if you recall, and then went right ahead with the change anyway.
> 
> But let's try again: if at some point in the near future we become the 'Cardiff Dragons', playing in a red strip, with a red dragon badge and no mention of the words 'Cardiff City' or 'Bluebirds' anywhere, would you be quite happy with that?



I won't stop supporting whether I'm happy with it or not. With my little pick and shovel ill be there. Whilst you won't be.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I won't stop supporting whether I'm happy with it or not. With my little pick and shovel ill be there.


 
Me too.  Always and forever.  I could no more support another club than I could grow another leg.

There´s still such a thing as loyalty, even if some appear to have forgotten what it means.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Four Wembley appearances in five years and one goal away from both the Premiership and a major trophy is _failure_?


 
Fifty years outside the top division most certainly is failure.

For a city as large and culturally significant as Cardiff, it is an absolutely pathetic failure. A failure with ramifications that go far beyond football, which have afflicted the city, and even the country, for much too bloody long. Thank Christ for Tan, he¨s finally sorted it out.

I suspect some people enjoy failure. Good luck to them. But they shouldn't attempt to impose their taste on the rest of us.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I suspect some people enjoy failure. Good luck to them. But they shouldn't attempt to impose their taste on the rest of us.


'Failure' to me is letting a foreign investor turn your club into the laughing stock of the nation and into something you no longer recognise. A vanity project, if you will.

Not that you've exactly been a regular at any games for years.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I won't stop supporting whether I'm happy with it or not. With my little pick and shovel ill be there. Whilst you won't be.


So you really don't mind the club being renamed on the whim of an investor?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> If the Tan Dragons Franchise FC get into the Premiership, they're going to be the laughing stock. Other teams are going to delight in rightfully ripping the fuck out of us (or *maybe that should be 'them' now*).


 
So it really has come to this.

See, here's the thing....

.... Even if you were right, and Tan is a bastard and a disaster for the club... that should be _more _reason to support them, not less.  You supported them through all other kinds of misfortune, when they were run by all kinds of other fools and knaves, not to mention several previous changes of strip which don't seem to have troubled you at all.  Why won't you support them through this as well?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Not that you've exactly been a regular at any games for years.


 
I get to 5 or 6 games most seasons, which isn´t bad considering I live 6,000 miles away.

Anyway, I don´t see what that has to do with anything.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm not saying it is. I'm saying that we have debts and need money. The prem has that money and more prestige. Both are desirable right now. Swansea certainly ain't moaning that they are prem right now. Trampie keeps lording that prestige over us for one. I bet we would have too.


 
And we are considerably worse of now in terms of debt since Tan arrived. Why? Cos just like Sam before him, he is the one we have borrowed money off. In this case, £70+ million.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Irrelevant question is irrelevant.
> 
> Name is not being changed. Statement to that effect on the website.


 
its like dejavu all over again... remember the promises about remaining blue last summer?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 28, 2013)

1927 said:


> If you have no wish to one day get to the Prmiership then there is no reason even being in the football pyramid. otherwise at which point do you say "we are happy where we are now lets try to lose games"?


 
I dont think anyone is objecting to the possibility of promotion - it is the rebranding. The rebranding will do precisely nothing to improve the club's chances of promotion.

And now, after watching the full interview with Tan on the BBC, I am even less inclined to support him. In the past there was a nagging hope in the back of my head that he might have a crafty plan that he is not telling us about. But no, it turns out his entire strategy seems to be based on the fact that 'MU' play in red.

This will end in tears. Not my tears though, i am now into ambivilance in a big way.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> So you really don't mind the club being renamed on the whim of an investor?



See previous posts. They already said that i mind. Minding and supporting anyway are not mutually exclusive despite what you may think.

I mind that Amazon dodge tax but if they are the cheapest place for me to buy something i still do. I mind that the tories are in government but I still pay my tax. I mind that Rupert Murdock is a cunt yet i still have Sky TV and Broadband because their broadband is really good.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I dont think anyone is objecting to the possibility of promotion - it is the rebranding. The rebranding will do precisely nothing to improve the club's chances of promotion.
> 
> And now, after watching the full interview with Tan on the BBC, I am even less inclined to support him. In the past there was a nagging hope in the back of my head that he might have a crafty plan that he is not telling us about. But no, it turns out his entire strategy seems to be based on the fact that 'MU' play in red.


 
It might look irrational and daft to you (or ·whimsical· as the Ed puts it), but Asians have different ways of thinking about luck and fate than what we do.

But inscrutible as it may seem, there is no denying that Tan's strategy is working, and working brilliantly. Say what you like about him, the man is a football genius.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I mind that Rupert Murdock is a cunt yet i still have Sky TV and Broadband because their broadband is really good.


I refuse to have Sky, whatever benefits they offer. Perhaps that serves as a good indicator of the differences between me and you.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> . Why won't you support them through this as well?


Because I support The Bluebirds. Cardiff City FC. The team that has played in blue for over a century, with a Bluebird on their chest. That team doesn't appear to exist any more.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Because I support The Bluebirds. Cardiff City FC. The team that has played in blue for over a century, with a Bluebird on their chest. That team doesn't appear to exist any more.


 
You can still call them ¨the Bluebirds¨ if it means that much to you.

But the way I look at it, the badge, colors, scarves etc are all just marketing paraphenalia.  It´s got nothing to do with the football. 

When Tan gets bored and buggers off after a couple of years, we´ll probably revert to blue.  Would you come back again then?   But what if they changed to _light _blue?  We can´t have that can we, it´s an outrage, only royal blue will do.  Oh hang on a minute... that bluebird´s got a red beak!  The sneaky little Malaysian avian, time for another boycott.  What´s that?  Changing the logo on the upper-left corner of the program cover?  Putting an orange stripe across the reserve team´s away kit´s jockstraps?  They´ve gone too far this time...

This obsession with marketing is silly.  I support my home town club, whatever color shirt they happen to be wearing.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> It might look irrational and daft to you (or ·whimsical· as the Ed puts it), but Asians have different ways of thinking about luck and fate than what we do.
> 
> But inscrutible as it may seem, there is no denying that Tan's strategy is working, and working brilliantly. Say what you like about him, the man is a football genius.


 
His strategy of having a good playing squad and a good manager is working. But that is a tried and tested formula (nothing genius about it). I will never ever believe the colour of the kit has anything what so ever to do with that success.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> You can still call them ¨the Bluebirds¨ if it means that much to you.
> 
> But the way I look at it, the badge, colors, scarves etc are all just marketing paraphenalia. It´s got nothing to do with the football.


I'll be back when they become the team that I recognise as Cardiff City FC, not some rebranded corporate entity.

How would you feel if you paid for a ticket to see the Rolling Stones and what you got was a One Direction covers band? That's what Vincent Tan's Cardiff Dragons Franchise FC feels like to me.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> 'Failure' to me is letting a foreign investor turn your club into the laughing stock of the nation and into something you no longer recognise. A vanity project, if you will.
> 
> Not that you've exactly been a regular at any games for years.


 
And you have?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> And we are considerably worse of now in terms of debt since Tan arrived. Why? Cos just like Sam before him, he is the one we have borrowed money off. In this case, £70+ million.


 
Difference is we are now in a far better position to repay debt than at any time in our history!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> Difference is we are now in a far better position to repay debt than at any time in our history!


And if Tan fucks off and wants his money back?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I get to 5 or 6 games most seasons, which isn´t bad considering I live 6,000 miles away.
> 
> Anyway, I don´t see what that has to do with anything.


 
Thats probably more than Ed living 160 miles away!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> And if Tan fucks off and wants his money back?


 
We'll have it to give him. QED


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll be back when they become the team that I recognise as Cardiff City FC, not some rebranded corporate entity.



Thats never then. They'll always be some rebranded corporate entity

I remember this horrific crest:






You don't get more bluebirdsly than that. It was shoved down our throat. Fans didn't like it.

We got rebranded to this: 






I remember my mate moaning that the stitching had gone from the footballs and that the daffs had changed to a daff. So still a new corporate rebrand.

Owners after Tan may want to change things again. Or they may not bother, may not see a need. Rebranding costs money after all. If they do rebrand they may not look backwards for branding ideas.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2013)

Any multimillionaire backer who fucks around with your clubs identity gets short shrift. Our nutter Russian had us play in all blue - all fucking blue! - and got shit from the supporters/sales of kit that we went back to red socks, white shorts, blue shirt.

Tan's eating the club. It's modern football.

On the other hand, if he leaves - you could be easily disassembled, which we're well aware of in Pompey. His desire for 'success' should be measured by the 2008 final. We won the match, but we've lost nearly everything since then. Cardiff have been stable - which given how things go in football, can be just as good as winning something these days. People endorsing Tan's ideas in some search for glory shouldn't get their ambitions mixed up with their capabilities.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

But we have ambition and the capability right now!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Cardiff have been stable - which given how things go in football, can be just as good as winning something these days.



Stable? 

We are £80mil plus in debt. If we weren't turning over £20mil a year the vultures would be circling. Our results are keeping the incomes high. Investment has gained us those results.

We're spending our way away from administration but its never stopped hanging over us.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Thats never then. They'll always be some rebranded corporate entity
> 
> I remember this horrific crest:
> 
> ...


I'm still seeing a great big bluebird in those designs, and the team was still playing in the colours they've played in for the last century or so. Tan has changed all that in 6 months, presumably for the benefit of yet-to-be-located faraway 'fans' who will most likely never even visit Wales, let alone Cardiff.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello...
Cardiff City chairman Dato Chan Tien Ghee resigns


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm still seeing a great big bluebird in those designs, and the team was still playing in the colours they've played in for the last century or so. Tan has changed all that in 6 months, presumably for the benefit of yet-to-be-located faraway 'fans' who will most likely never even visit Wales, let alone Cardiff.



So you admit it. You do like re-branded corporate entities. Just so long as the re-branding contains a bluebird of a size amenable to you. What about the dragon on that last badge? Should it be removed? Don't want people to risk calling us the dragons or the daffodils for that matter.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Stable?
> 
> We are £80mil plus in debt. If we weren't turning over £20mil a year the vultures would be circling. Our results are keeping the incomes high. Investment has gained us those results.
> 
> We're spending our way away from administration but its never stopped hanging over us.



I mean as in your club has a future that extends beyond the monthly contracts our squad are on, and isn't subject to a court case which will decide whether or not we stay in the Football League. Your club structure's sound, you've not been relegate for yonks now - and you're consistent top half finishers.

You don't know what you've got till you''ve lost it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

worra pic!




http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21624957
Former captain Jason Perry fears Cardiff City name change


----------



## poisondwarf (Mar 1, 2013)

The whole thing is just depressing. If we go up it will feel hollow for me.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> worra pic!


 
I dont understand why?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

Balbi said:


> I mean as in your club has a future that extends beyond the monthly contracts our squad are on, and isn't subject to a court case which will decide whether or not we stay in the Football League. Your club structure's sound, you've not been relegate for yonks now - and you're consistent top half finishers.
> 
> You don't know what you've got till you''ve lost it.


 
But what is the point of aways being mid table if you dont go all the way just once?


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello  , K-aardiff chairman resigns, the team are on the verge of the Premier League and the chairman resigns.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> I dont understand why?


that's a shame


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

trampie said:


> Hello  , K-aardiff chairman resigns, the team are on the verge of the Premier League and the chairman resigns.



Good on him. Not right for him to draw a salary if he is too busy elsewhere to work for us.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> But what is the point of aways being mid table if you dont go all the way just once?



What's the point of going to the moon if you die on the return trip?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

Balbi said:


> What's the point of going to the moon if you die on the return trip?



Many astronauts were prepared to take that risk and many still would.


----------



## Balbi (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Many astronauts were prepared to take that risk and many still would.


 
And CCFC fans were always a little on the space cadet side


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

Balbi said:


> And CCFC fans were always a little on the space cadet side



Fan comes from the word fanatic. There very little logic involved in being a fan.


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Good on him. Not right for him to draw a salary if he is too busy elsewhere to work for us.


K-aardiff fans on various sites are suggesting the chairman did not agree with the red kit and the club losing its identity through the rebrand, will the owner put himself or somebody else in as chairman now ?


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

Cardiff's local paper has spoken on the suggestion of a name change. 
Apparently there is a massive 'NO' on the front page of the paper.


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

Things seem to be kicking off now, reports are suggesting that the Cardiff chairman has gone and that apparently he was anti 'red', the local press has apparently come out being anti 'change', a lot of the fan base particularly the 'ultras' are anti 'rebrand', if indeed there is a kick back reaction, where have the various groups been until now ?, Swans fans took action much earlier in the day a decade or so ago when they thought their club was in danger, Cardiff are just pulling their trousers down and taking it, perhaps they are finally trying to pull their trousers back up ?, Cardiff really are a laughing stock, its pitiful the state Cardiff are in.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

Its the media that have blown this up.

Fans created rumours.
Tan didn't deny the rumours when asked about them, he talked instead about thinking about the branding further next season.
The media read as much as they can into that as possible.
Club issues statement categorically stating name will not change.
The media continues to stir up the story.

I doubt that the chairman left over the colour. 
If it ain't the reason given then its probably because Tan has stopped taking a back seat and is in all the headlines and Dato is getting little say or publicity any more.


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

We'll always wear white
We'll always wear white
We're Swansea City
We always wear white !


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> So you admit it. You do like re-branded corporate entities. Just so long as the re-branding contains a bluebird of a size amenable to you. What about the dragon on that last badge? Should it be removed? Don't want people to risk calling us the dragons or the daffodils for that matter.


I like a team that plays in blue, calls themselves 'Cardiff City' and has 'The Bluebirds' as their nickname and a bluebird as the main part of their badge.

Is that simple enough for you?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

trampie said:


> We'll always wear white
> We'll always wear white
> We're Swansea City
> We always wear white !


You're being a boring dick. Please fuck off.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

Western Mail and Echo in stirring up shit to sell more newspapers shocker. 
We banned them from the ground once and they bought their way back in through sponsorship


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

trampie said:


> We'll always wear white
> We'll always wear white
> We're Swansea City
> We always wear white !








Even has the word red on the shirt.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 1, 2013)

.


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

That is our away kit 'Gromit', the away kit has got to be a different colour to the home kit in case it clashes with the opposition kit, 32red is a sponsor.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Western Mail and Echo in stirring up shit to sell more newspapers shocker.
> We banned them from the ground once and they bought their way back in through sponsorship


I don't suppose those papers might be selling because they represent the views of a lot of fans?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

trampie said:


> That is our away kit 'Gromit', the away kit has got to be a different colour to the home kit in case it clashes with the opposition kit, 32red is a sponsor.



You said always. Not so long as it doesn't clash with the opposition.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

so... 
went out to get the paper and Trampie is right! 

text reads - Change the name of Cardiff City to the Cardiff Dragons? We say...

text below pic reads - "Tan backtracks from interview which revealed potential name change", "Fans react with anger & disbelief as incredible day of drama unfolds" and "Our poll shows 58% of supporters would walk away from the Bluebirds"


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> "Our poll shows 58% of supporters would walk away from the Bluebirds"


Gromit and 1927 would still be there though, desperate for SUCCESS at any cost.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> I don't suppose those papers might be selling because they represent the views of a lot of fans?



Lol you have been away a long time. I protested outside their offices once with the RAMS and the Supporters club who weren't happy with the way they continually undermine the club with negative stories.
They are the print equivalent of internet trolls, whilst saying we're supporters too, we care. Every now and then when we achieve something they flip to celebratory editions rather than negative muck raking.

They fucking love the egg though. Rarely a bad word to say about rugby clubs no matter what shit is going on.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> They are the print equivalent of internet trolls, whilst saying we're supporters too, we care. Every now and then when we achieve something they flip to celebratory editions rather than negative muck raking.


So their poll is a fix then?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

there's a big NO on the back page too, under "... and just in case you didn't get it..."
NO


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> So their poll is a fix then?



Their internet polls are pretty crap tbh. I've seen them used before to back up some crap that isnt the view of the fans.
Refresh the page and you can vote as often as you like. 58% of votes saying they leave does not translate into 58% of fan opinion. Just those that felt strongly enough to vote.

I'd have voted no too btw. But I'd still go. Yes I'd lie on the poll in the hopes of influencing the owner.


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so...
> went out to get the paper and Trampie is right!


Is'nt Trampie always right ?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

no it very much isn't!


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

It's seemingly all kicking off over the rebrand yet lots of the Cardiff fans on here don't even know it.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

shut up


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

You were one of the mushrooms 'ddraig'.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

wtf? 
just because i hadn't seen today's paper?


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

As well as newspapers there's the internet, radio, tv, good old word of mouth etc etc, perhaps lots of Cardiff fans are in the dark ages and have no idea what is going on around them ?, oh hang about that could explain a lot.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

either make sense or shut up
please ta


----------



## trampie (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people are speculating if Sam Hammam is going to be on the Cardiff board again due to the Chairman resigning, some fans on the net think 'SH' will ride back into town others think there is'nt a cat in hells chance of that happening, but lots of fans do seem to think that it is very strange the chairman suddenly standing down like that, which is bound to cause speculation.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

What you mean is that Annus Abrahams and crew are stirring up rumours again in the hopes someone will give them their wet dream back. They leap on every opportunity to do so the deluded sycophants. 

Tan may give him a silent seat on the board but that's about it. He's been offered honoury life chairman before but all he really cares about is cash or the power to suck more cash out of us.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

not mentioned here
just about the name change backtracking
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...tatement-on-name-change-fears-91466-32900472/


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2013)

It is a shame that Tan's ego has led us to one PR disaster to the next. 

He should have never bothered with scarves or talked to the Beeb. Just kept in the background till this season ran its course.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> not mentioned here
> just about the name change backtracking
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/footba...tatement-on-name-change-fears-91466-32900472/


It's like medieval spells: 


> “I believe the colour change is positive and will bring good tidings to Cardiff City Football Club."


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> that's a shame


Its a pic of  kid in a red shirt looking at his dad in a blue shit thinking what a cock his dad looks!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

The 2 biggest anti reds spouting off on here have probabaly seen less live games in the past, lets say 5 years, than either me or Gromit have in each of those years.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> The 2 biggest anti reds spouting off on here have probabaly seen less live games in the past, lets say 5 years, than either me or Gromit have in each of those years.


Ah, you're reduced to that now. We could do really childish things like see who's travelled the furthest to see City play over the years but that would be a rather pathetic game to play.

There are of course plenty of 'anti reds' who have been to more games than you and gromit put together, so your point is rather pitiful. Aren't you a West ham fan anyway?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah, you're reduced to that now. We could do really childish things like see who's travelled the furthest to see City play over the years but that would be a rather pathetic game to play.
> 
> There are of course plenty of 'anti reds' who have been to more games than you and gromit put together, so your point is rather pitiful. Aren't you a West ham fan anyway?


 
I seem to recall you started it by calling out Dwyer for not attending. someone who attends more games than you from 6000 miles further away.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> I seem to recall you started it by calling out Dwyer for not attending. someone who attends more games than you from 6000 miles further away.


How do you know he attends more games than me?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> there's a big NO on the back page too, under "... and just in case you didn't get it..."
> NO









http://bluebirdsbanter.co.uk/2013/03/the-echo-says-no---todays-name.html


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> Difference is we are now in a far better position to repay debt than at any time in our history!


 
How do you work that out? Almost £70 million owed to Tan. If he walked away and asked for his money back we would be in a pile of shit far bigger than Sam ever landed us in - cos we are in no position at all to pay it back.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

Top of the league and we are squabling about shirt colours. THIS is why i hate Tan.

I think a welsh urban social is in order.

ETA - Trampie not welcome


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> How do you work that out? Almost £70 million owed to Tan. If he walked away and asked for his money back we would be in a pile of shit far bigger than Sam ever landed us in - cos we are in no position at all to pay it back.


 Hae you checked to see how much money we are guaranted next season even if we finish bottom of the premiership?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

trampie said:


> We'll always sell pegs
> We'll always sell pegs
> We're Swansea City
> We always sell pegs !


Less than a week from the high point of Swansea's history - and you still seem more interested in Cardiff City than you do in the Jacks.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2013)

editor said:


> How do you know he attends more games than me?


 
well tellus allhow many you have attended season by season for 5 years and then we can check.my money is on Dwyer tho.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

1927 said:


> Hae you checked to see how much money we are guaranted next season even if we finish bottom of the premiership?


We are not in the premiership yet.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

Sad to see Earnie go without being given a chance to show what he can (or cant) do

I realise he is past his prime but wasnt even given a chance. 

A true gent and a sportsman - and he loved Cardiff City


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done Wolves for nicking points off Watford


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2013)

£39mil to Tan. £20mil to Sam. Rest to commercial debtors. Roughly.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2013)

Earnie was great but we had better talent available. I'd play Mason over a today's Earnie. 

But I still do love him and wish him well in Toronto. Which is a very nice city to live in in my opinion.


----------



## pauld (Mar 2, 2013)

My two-penn'orth for what it's worth:

Speaking as an anti-red spouter who has supported *Cardiff City FC The Bluebirds* for 44 years and been a season ticket holder for 8 of the last ten, I can honestly say that I've never felt more depressed, disillusioned and fucked off with the club that has been a huge part of my life for so many years.

Like many, I was outraged by the shirt colour change at the start of the season and duly vented

Still, thought I, Cardiff fans are made of stern stuff and will vigorously and vocally oppose this gazillionaire and his whimsical desires to fuck with the Bluebird "brand" (_note to Vincent - it's not a brand - it's our history, tradition, heritage, soul, identity)._

So we all now know how that panned out. Craven in their addled desire for the illusory hit of hot sexy shiny EPL action, the cowed and bullied City fans caved in their thousands, and some friends and neighbours, to my horror, donned the heinous red to prop up the new regime and shit on their history. 

Each time the team ran on in their quisling colours, the knife turned a little, every time Ali the tannoy man announced the team without mentioning the dreaded Bluebird word the boot was put in. The Brighton game was the nadir - a terrific opportunity for the fans to demonstrate in bright blue how opposed they are to the rebrand came ... and went.

20,000 scarves were seized upon with relish by the red rollovers. Blue Tuesday never happened. You've seen the photos - a sea of red, with one or two scarves hurled on to the pitch in protest. At the end of the game a few more were launched pitchwards, but one sensed that that was more because we lost than as any kind of protest to the rebrand. And to cap it all, for every scarf thrown, some sad sacks would be down the front asking the stewards for a spare.

It was a shocking, sickening night.

The longer this season goes on, the more I feel that I should have baled at the start, with some dignity intact, instead of sitting with the red Midwich Cuckoos all around with their free red scarves.

7 points clear at the top with 2 games in hand, we are probably just six wins away from automatic promotion. This season should have been the most exciting in our lifetimes - on the pitch it's been a fucking cakewalk - surrounded by mediocre teams who seem determined to fuck up their chances and hand promotion to Cardiff on a silver platter, the Bluebirds have been far from consistently entertaining but have ground out their results like a footballing Kraftwerk, with precision-tooled efficiency.

Instead it's been the worst season in living memory, with every passing week the taste gets sourer, as the red embeds.

The rumoured name change may yet prove to be the spark that kicks off a genuine protest, but don't hold your breath. The red scarf-wearers would presumably quite happily support the Kuala Lumpur Fiery Dragons FC if they achieve their wet dream of watching Man U and Liverpool.

For me, it feels like the painful, grisly, bitter end of a tempestuous relationship. Still teetering on the edge, but chances are I won't be renewing my season ticket - name change or no name change. And if I don't, I don't really give a flying fuck that I won't be able to see the club that I used to support so passionately pit their footballing wits against the Premiership elite. Contrary to popular opinion - watching football is not all about success and the earnest trajectory towards the top. I had too much fun in the Basement years at away grounds like Crewe, Barnet and Walsall to buy into that particular Sky-sponsored myth.

Meanwhile preliminary discussions take place about the formation of a phoenix club. If you're interested drop a line to
fcbluebirdofcardiff@yahoo.co.uk

A supporters' meeting to discuss the rebrand will take place on Wednesday March 6th at the Municipal Club in Cardiff
https://twitter.com/CCFCBackToBlue/status/307111975740125184


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 2, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I will never ever believe the colour of the kit has anything what so ever to do with that success.


 
I don´t see why not.

As far as I can see, the debate has gone something like this:

TAN: Hey, I´ve got a great idea. In Asia, we believe that the color red brings success. Let´s try wearing red and see if we´re successful.

FANS: Hahahahaha, what a stupid idea. That will never work, how can the color of the shirt affect results, hahahahaha.

TAN: No really, let´s give it a try. Here´s 70 million quid.

FANS: Oh alright, give us yer money. But it will never work, what a stupid idea etc.

(Team change to red strip and immediately break every record for consecutive home wins, go top of the table by 10 points etc.)

TAN: You see, I told you it would work.

FANS: Fuck off, that had nothing to do with it, it was just coincidence, you´re still a superstitious nutter, can we have some more money please...

(I say let´s give some credit where it´s due....)


----------



## pauld (Mar 2, 2013)

Clint Iguana said: ↑
_I will never ever believe the colour of the kit has anything what so ever to do with that success._​ 


phildwyer said:


> I don´t see why not.
> 
> ....
> 
> (I say let´s give some credit where it´s due....)


 
Yes, of course, it's all about the spookily magical properties of the colour red.

Nothing to do with:
a carefully assembled squad of seasoned pros and promising young players,
the motivational qualities of the most highly rated manager outside the Premier League,
the worst Championship for 10 years.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2013)

On an unrelated note. Certain fans will know who i mean. The regular Bob bankers...

Dai the Horn was on the BBC's Pointless last night.
Call me gobsmacked. I had to rewind a couple of times to be sure that i wasn't seeing things.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2013)

Good posts, Paul.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice comment from Mike Morris




> A few years ago a whole bunch of my friends travelled overnight to Middlesbrough to watch Cardiff in the FA Cup.
> 
> They put family on hold and cancelled real life to be there when City beat 'Boro to make it to Wembley. Today they won't even check the score. This is the human cost to Tan's unnecessary rebrand.
> 
> They might be replaced as a number, a bum on a seat, a ticket sale. They won't be replaced as a fellow Bluebird and soulmate.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gromit said:


> On an unrelated note. Certain fans will know who i mean. The regular Bob bankers...
> 
> Dai the Horn was on the BBC's Pointless last night.
> Call me gobsmacked. I had to rewind a couple of times to be sure that i wasn't seeing things.


 
he actually looked normal.

"well you've got Japan, Canada and America.....Canada!"    he went for the only wrong answer he named!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2013)

1927 said:


> he actually looked normal.
> 
> "well you've got Japan, Canada and America.....Canada!"    he went for the only wrong answer he named!



Japan had already gone mind.
They spoke as little as possible to him did you notice. None of the usual get to know you stuff like what do you do in your spare time.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 2, 2013)

So they gave out a load of free scarves and that was enough to convert half of the match-going fans? Or is it nowhere near half?


----------



## Ranu (Mar 2, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Japan had already gone mind.
> They spoke as little as possible to him did you notice. None of the usual get to know you stuff like what do you do in your spare time.


 
Far more likely they edited it out.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2013)

Ranu said:


> Far more likely they edited it out.



No I think they were mindful of who he was and spoke accordingly.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did any of you just watch that? Mental football. Your keeper playing left midfield, Boro's strikers missing open goals, 5 minutes of stoppage time for no reason. Felt like a cup final or something.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2013)

I've only just glanced at the score. And I - literally - used to be like this with City games:


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 3, 2013)

There is now a Twittter feed for FC Bluebirds

I am not entirely convinced this will go anywhere, but at least it shows that not everyone is sitting back embracing the rebranded McDragons FC concept. Good to keep things bubbling


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

So we're stuck with this ridiculous clip-art badge for the foreseeable future. 






http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21664218


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

Now, here's what a Cardiff badge should look like.






 I'll start a new thread about this....


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

[1927]well you'll never be happy then! last week you wanted them to keep the bluebird! Tan can never win with the likes of you[/1927]
e2a to #922


----------



## Favelado (Mar 5, 2013)

editor said:


> So we're stuck with this ridiculous clip-art badge for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's actually even worse that they kept the Bluebird on it. If you're going to rip up the club's history at least have the balls to be an utter cunt and not keep a cowardly little allusion to the past in there.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2013)

It's only the stupid fire and passion tag line that ruins that badge in my opinion. 
Welsh fans are firey and passionatey so it is apt. But still shit.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

Favelado said:


> It's actually even worse that they kept the Bluebird on it. If you're going to rip up the club's history at least have the balls to be an utter cunt and not keep a cowardly little allusion to the past in there.


You just know that sooner or later that tiny little bluebird will be booted off because it looks ridiculous on that badge.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's only the stupid fire and passion tag line that ruins that badge in my opinion.


So original too.


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, kit and name troubles aside, the Cardiff Dragons are up against a Derby side you rarely struggle against that have all of their key players out injured. Oh well, I'll listen for a bit.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

pppPenguin said:


> Well, kit and name troubles aside, the Cardiff Dragons are up against a Derby side you rarely struggle against that have all of their key players out injured. Oh well, I'll listen for a bit.


What's the chance of Cardiff playing in blue tonight?


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 5, 2013)

editor said:


> What's the chance of Cardiff playing in blue tonight?


Same chance we have of winning.

If it helps, our radio commentary team have just been slating your owner.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2013)

Vincent Tan has made me feel like a priest who has lost his faith.


----------



## pppPenguin (Mar 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Vincent Tan has made me feel like a priest who has lost his faith.


Well, not a lot to like about modern football in general. Few mumblings of discontent here and there but not enough action.

As for the game, Derby are playing surprisingly well!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 6, 2013)

editor said:


> What's the chance of Cardiff playing in blue tonight?


 
Why would they play in blue? Its at home, we play in red at home. shit stirrer askes shit stirring question.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2013)

Good work by a proper fan.


> Cardiff City fan has paid £12.99 to end any possibility of the Premier League-chasing club being renamed Cardiff City Dragons.
> 
> Paul Woodman, from Caerphilly, yesterday formally registered a limited company of that name with himself as the sole director.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Good work by a proper fan.


 
pathetic gesture by someone who doesnt know how company law works.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2013)

1927 said:


> pathetic gesture by someone who doesnt know how company law works.


Expert, are you?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

1927 said:


> pathetic gesture by someone who doesnt know how company law works.


1927 are you going to apologise for your racist insinuation? or answer any posts put to you?
or is it just going to be abuse and rubbishing others posts from now on?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 1927 are you going to apologise for your racist insinuation? or answer any posts put to you?
> or is it just going to be abuse and rubbishing others posts from now on?



Which racist insinuation was that?

It is funny how a lot of true blue sentiment expressed on line has been quite racist though. Hatred towards foreigners being involved with 'our' football. Despite the fact many foreigners support city too. By actually attending games regularly I might add.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

not on here it hasn't

 post 13 on here
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...arch-mon-1st-april-2013.307149/#post-12032614


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Which racist insinuation was that?
> 
> It is funny how a lot of true blue sentiment expressed on line has been quite racist though. Hatred towards foreigners being involved with 'our' football. Despite the fact many foreigners support city too. By actually attending games regularly I might add.


i hope your not confusing non white with foreign as i'm sure you know that there are generations of people in Cardiff who are Welsh and not white? surely that's not what you meant is it?
also you can criticise 'foreign investors' with out it being racist
is it actually 'a lot' or just how you want to portray it?
not saying that there aren't ignorant people out there saying and posting out of order stuff


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> i hope your not confusing non white with foreign as i'm sure you know that there are generations of people in Cardiff who are Welsh and not white? surely that's not what you meant is it?
> also you can criticise 'foreign investors' with out it being racist
> is it actually 'a lot' or just how you want to portray it?
> not saying that there aren't ignorant people out there saying and posting out of order stuff



Xenophobic then not racist.

And no I'm talking about fans I've met at the city ground who weren't born in Cardiff, Wales or even the UK. Malaysians, Indian and Chinese. Less fans from India now that Chopra doesn't play for us.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Which racist insinuation was that?
> 
> It is funny how a lot of true blue sentiment expressed on line has been quite racist though. Hatred towards foreigners being involved with 'our' football. Despite the fact many foreigners support city too. By actually attending games regularly I might add.


Not sure how expressing concern about the influence of a foreign owner with no interest in Cardiff City's traditions and heritage is "racist."

Call me old fashioned, but I rather prefer it when a club is run for the benefit of the people who have supported the team through thick and thin, rather than with the aim of trying to entice money from faraway people in shirt sales.

I don't hate foreigners being involved in the game. But I do hate it when they set about treating the club like their personal plaything and not giving a fuck about a sizeable proportion of the fanbase.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Not sure how expressing concern about the influence of a foreign owner with no interest in Cardiff City's traditions and heritage is "racist."



That isn't but there has been plenty of racist filth posted and subsequently deleted from the official message board, the Mike Morris Board and Wales online.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Expert, are you?


 
I know enough to know tha tatis a meaningless gesture.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2013)

are you going to retract your 'racist' insinuation?


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2013)

Vincent Tan's Red Dragon Franchise are only three points ahead now, after Hull won tonight.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2013)

With 0-1-2-3-4-6 potential points worth of games in hand.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2013)

Those lucky red shirts sure seem to be losing their magic with Red Dragon Franchise FC only scrambling a 90 min equaliser against out-of-form Leicester tonight.

City have now only managed 5 points from the last five games, with other teams catching up fast.

Keep this up and we'll be exactly where we last year - except without the integrity, the tradition, the heritage etc etc.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Hearing from quite a few more mates who won't be renewing their season tickets next season, even if we go up.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2013)

editor said:


> City have now only managed 5 points from the last five games, with other teams catching up fast.
> 
> Keep this up and we'll be exactly where we last year - except without the integrity, the tradition, the heritage etc etc.



Cardiff averaged 2.0 points per game from their last two games.
A 1.95 per match average is usually considered enough to secure promotion so if we keep this up here we go


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Cardiff averaged 2.0 points per game from their last two games.
> A 1.95 per match average is usually considered enough to secure promotion so if we keep this up here we go


I wonder how long he'll wait before he changes the name after promotion is gained? I reckon it'll be one season and then it's Dragons all the way.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2013)

So the rant is set off by the prospect of a huge KCB turnout at the upcoming Watford match is it?
Didn't really happen though did it?
Blue balloons? Never saw any. 

Officials to confiscate blue? When its the away strip?!
Never been a threat from the owner. 

All in all yet another shit revival of a meme that should die now please.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> All in all yet another shit revival of a meme that should die now please.


It's all shameful stuff that has turned Cardiff into the laughing stock of real football fans: our once famously passionate and proud fans bending over and letting themselves be shafted in the name of success at any cost.

And you know that the name will be changed to the Dragons in a season or two, and you're just going to accept that too, aren't you?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 26, 2013)

You are starting to sound like a conspiraloon now.
You have no evidence that is going to happen. 2+2=5 thinking going on here.

But fuck it why not support a team called the dragons. Its nothing to be ashamed of. I'm proud to be welsh and the dragon is the welsh national symbol. It wouldn't be the first team called the Dragons that I supported. I have a Harchester Utd shirt in my wardrobe somewhere. At least I hope I still have, it took me ages to get one.

Thats much better that a Swan, The Swans. how lame arse is that.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 26, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>




I dont understand why Ed likes a video obviously mocking the antics of the pro blues, but there ya go!


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2013)

1927 said:


> I dont understand why Ed likes a video obviously mocking the antics of the pro blues, but there ya go!


It's called having a sense of humour.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2013)

editor said:


> This new signing looks like he's turned up at the wrong stadium.


 
That's not even a decent red either.

It's got a bit of orange in it.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> That's not even a decent red either.
> 
> It's got a bit of orange in it.


I'll give it a year before those blue seats are replaced.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> But fuck it why not support a team called the dragons.


Because a football team's name should not be decided by a passing foreign billionaire who has no allegiance or particular interest in the club. That's why.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll give it a year before those blue seats are replaced.


 
Im sure you wont gave to wait that long.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2013)

Gromit said:


> You are starting to sound like a conspiraloon now.
> You have no evidence that is going to happen. 2+2=5 thinking going on here.
> 
> But fuck it why not support a team called the dragons. Its nothing to be ashamed of. I'm proud to be welsh and the dragon is the welsh national symbol. It wouldn't be the first team called the Dragons that I supported. I have a Harchester Utd shirt in my wardrobe somewhere. At least I hope I still have, it took me ages to get one.
> ...


 If you are proud to be *W*elsh can you at least capitalise the first letter of the word please


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

This is an excellent article. 


> Cardiff City’s bluebird identity lasted another three years until the news broke this Summer, that without consultation, or regard to the club’s identity and history, one man from Malaysia would be changing everything. Vincent Tan changed the club’s colours and drastically redesigned the badge to feature a dragon and a cringeworthy ‘Fire and Passion’ strapline. The bluebird was relegated in significance until a final indignity at the home game versus Brighton, when 20,000 of the club’s own supporters waved red scarves bearing the legend ‘Cardiff’ (not Cardiff City) and displaying a red bird where there used to be blue.
> 
> I no longer recognise the famous club that has played in blue since it was honoured with the title Cardiff City, and which has always been known as the Bluebirds. I suspect too that the club’s name will change over the next few years. Who knows what further insults will be thrown at the memory of Bart Wilson, Fred Stewart and the millions of other who helped build a national institution over a century, only to see it demolished in a single shameful season.
> 
> http://ffwtbol.co.uk/2013/02/20/the-life-and-death-of-the-bluebird-1910-2013/


----------



## Gromit (Mar 29, 2013)

To be honest we have a history of throwing away tradition. We should still be Riverside FC instead of rebranding ourselves to make us more marketable to a wider fan base. 

Keep Riverside Orange and Brown!!!

By the way the last badge featured a dragon too.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2013)

editor said:


> This is an excellent article.


 
Interestingly it demonstrates that our loyalty to the bluebird as a marketing stratagem has been inconsistent!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

Gromit said:


> To be honest we have a history of throwing away tradition. We should still be Riverside FC instead of rebranding ourselves to make us more marketable to a wider fan base.


You can't even produce a coherent argument. Try reading the article.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like Cardiff will be in the Premier League next season.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Looks like Cardiff will be in the Premier League next season.


Yes. And what should have been the greatest season of my life has become the worst.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Yes. And what should have been the greatest season of my life has become the worst.


 and don't we all fecking know it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Looks like Cardiff will be in the Premier League next season.


 
Im still not getting excited!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2013)

1927 said:


> and don't we all fecking know it.


Yep. And at some point you'll look back at this time and realise what you've lost. Still, at least you've got West Ham what with you being so hardcore about Cardiff you support them. What are you going to do when Cardiff play West Ham? Racially abuse yourself?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep. And at some point you'll look back at this time and realise what you've lost. Still, at least you've got West Ham what with you being so hardcore about Cardiff you support them. What are you going to do when Cardiff play West Ham? Racially abuse yourself?


 
West Ham and Cardiff have played each other plenty of times, we dont have to be in the Prem to do that. You love the club soooo much you turned your back on it. Ive lost nothing, because i am matire enough to realise that the historu and heritage of a club is more about a colour and more to do with what we actually achieved.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

1927 said:


> West Ham and Cardiff have played each other plenty of times, we dont have to be in the Prem to do that. You love the club soooo much you turned your back on it. Ive lost nothing, because i am matire enough to realise that the historu and heritage of a club is more about a colour and more to do with what we actually achieved.


I haven't turned my back on Cardiff City. The team I supported - you know, the ones that played in blue for over a century and were called The Bluebirds - no longer exists.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I haven't turned my back on Cardiff City. The team I supported - you know, the ones that played in blue for over a century and were called The Bluebirds - no longer exists.


 
Cardiff City are alive and well and playing in red. Where you get the idea they dont exist I dont know. If denying their existence is not turning your back on them I dont know what is. You cant have it both ways.

I'm so pleased for you that you dont have anything in your life to really get worked up about apart from the colour of a football shirt, it must be bliss.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

1927 said:


> Cardiff City are alive and well and playing in red. Where you get the idea they dont exist I dont know. If denying their existence is not turning your back on them I dont know what is. You cant have it both ways.
> 
> I'm so pleased for you that you dont have anything in your life to really get worked up about apart from the colour of a football shirt, it must be bliss.


Football to me is all about community, heritage and tradition, something that you, Mr 19 "Two Teams" 27, clearly don't understand. You think it's all about SUCCESS at any price and doing ANYTHING our newly drifted-in owner demands. It's not.

Enjoy the red seats, enjoy the rebranding, enjoy the new name, enjoy the new badge, enjoy being a plaything of Vincent Tan, and enjoy supporting the Cardiff Dragons Franchise FC. I'll be back when I can recognise the team again.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Football to me is all about community, heritage and tradition, something that you, Mr 19 "Two Teams" 27, clearly don't understand. You think it's all about SUCCESS at any price and doing ANYTHING our newly drifted-in owner demands. It's not.
> 
> Enjoy the red seats, enjoy the rebranding, enjoy the new name, enjoy the new badge, enjoy being a plaything of Vincent Tan, and enjoy supporting the Cardiff Dragons Franchise FC. I'll be back when I can recognise the team again.


 
Typical anti-red, if you lose the argument just resort to personal abuse.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

1927 said:


> Typical anti-red, if you lose the argument just resort to personal abuse.


What 'personal abuse'? Everything I said above is factual. You support two teams. You are happy for Cardiff's entire identity to be thrown out of the window if that what Tan demands. You prefer SUCCESS over tradition and heritage.

Which parts of these statements are untrue?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 30, 2013)

editor said:


> What 'personal abuse'? Everything I said above is factual. You support two teams. You are happy for Cardiff's entire identity to be thrown out of the window if that what Tan demands. You prefer SUCCESS over tradition and heritage.
> 
> Which parts of these statements are untrue?


 
Cardiff's entire identity has not been thrown out of the window. As I have said many times before if you do not aspire to play at the highest level why bother competing. Why is it that no chairman has ever taken us into the Welsh league system?


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

1927 said:


> Cardiff's entire identity has not been thrown out of the window.


We were: 'Cardiff City, The Bluebirds'.

We no longer play in blue, the bluebird has been relegated to a tiny afterthought on the badge underneath a big red dragon, the name is no longer announced at home games and the word 'City' quietly vanished from the free scarf, so any sensible description would have to be, 'Cardiff Red Dragons'.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2013)

From the cheapo free scarf but not the *official* scarf. 

When it vanishes from the official scarf feel free to moan that we aren't City any more.

Not every fucking thing is a statement of intent. It could just be a shoddy job.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

Gromit said:


> From the cheapo free scarf but not the *official* scarf.


Err, it was the scarf designed, made and handed out at the behest of the owner, Vincent Tan - the very same person who forced through the strip, badge, and slogan changes without consultation. That's about as official as it gets. Stop making piss weak excuses.

I bet you love this hideous scarf too.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)

Unless you went up close to examine the badge, there is not a _single thing_ about this top that has anything to do with Cardiff's heritage. It's in the official store.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2013)

West Ham's shirt next season...






 Looks like we're following your lead.

Oh, except ours is an April Fools.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2013)

I quite like that shirt. The red and gold is nice. Not too much gold to make it tacky. The collar still looks a bit like the old colours as a tribute. 

Could be worse.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

tommers said:


> West Ham's shirt next season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, really? That looks nothing like West Ham.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2013)

editor said:


> What, really? That looks nothing like West Ham.



*cough cough*


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> *cough cough*


What?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyhoo,

We had a bunch of Malaysian kids at the stadium today. Some scheme to build football links between Malaysia and the CITY.
According to Ali they are being shown around the CITY to see what the CITY is like. Then they'll spread that knowledge around Malaysia (unfortunately cold is going to be one of the adjectives as it was freezing today)

They posed for photos on the pitch and ran around the pitch holding up scarves that read Cardiff CITY FC.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2013)

editor said:


> What?



*points at date*


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

Gromit said:


> *points at date*


Cardiff have become that April Fool's joke.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 1, 2013)

The nailed on penalty that never was...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2013)

How the linesman couldn't tell when he had a completely unobstructed view and it was on his side of the pitch. 

What about the first half handball whilst sliding across the floor?

Clueless official. I was waiting for a broken leg before he would issue a card too.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> The nailed on penalty that never was...


 
Is that Man Utd vs Blackburn?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

very sad season for CCFC


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent season for Cardiff. 

In theory we could be promoted if we win our next two matches. 
Watford have to lose their next two for that to work.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

football-wise its been outstanding....I think Malky and the squad are top of the range.....but its a sad season for the club as a whole


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> very sad season for CCFC


For me, it's easily the worst season I've ever known in my 40+ years of supporting Cardiff.

Long term fans have given up on the club, most of the 1927 Club has given up on the club, most of my friends have given up on the club and there's now rancour and animosity between what used to a superbly united set of fans. If this is the price of success, FUCK SUCCESS.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Excellent season for Cardiff.
> 
> In theory we could be promoted if we win our next two matches.
> Watford have to lose their next two for that to work.


 
Our opinion doesnt matter though mate, cos there are other supporters who evidently have more right to call themselves City fans. You know the ones, the ones who have fucked off, cos evidently they are more loyal than those who have kept going.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> For me, it's easily the worst season I've ever known in my 40+ years of supporting Cardiff.
> 
> *A very few* long term fans have given up on the club, most of the 1927 Club has given up on the club, most of my friends have given up on the club and there's now rancour and animosity between what used to a superbly united set of fans. If this is the price of success, FUCK SUCCESS.


 
Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> Corrected for accuracy.


Like you'd have a fucking clue. Maybe you should look to see what's happened to the 1927 Club. They used to have hundreds of members, almost all of them more loyal long term supporters than 'Two Clubs' you.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Like you'd have a fucking clue. Maybe you should look to see what's happened to the 1927 Club. They used to have hundreds of members, almost all of them more loyal long term supporters than 'Two Clubs' you.


 
Like i said a very few, not all long term supporters as you claimed. I'm well and truly pissed off with your "ive been  supporter longer than you and my opinion matters more" attitiude, there are plenty of people still watching the city who were watching before you were born and are bloody chuffed we are on the verge of the Prem, as are their grandkids that they attend games with.

Typical anti red arrogant abusive attitude, you have become a fucking joke.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> Typical anti red arrogant abusive attitude, you have become a fucking joke.


If i wanted to claim that "all" long term supporters had given up on the club, I would have said that. But I didn't, so feel free to apologise.

I can't be bothered with all the other personal abuse. Enjoy your SUCCESS AT ANY PRICE season with the Red Dragon Franchise FC. I can see you don't give a fuck about the fans who have been let down and sold down the river by Vincent Tan. How big is the club's debt to him now, btw?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2013)

You clearly stated that long term fans have given up on the club, not some long term fans. hence my correction. But what the fuck would I know.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> You clearly stated that long term fans have given up on the club, not some long term fans. hence my correction. But what the fuck would I know.


----------



## mod (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> For me, it's easily the worst season I've ever known in my 40+ years of supporting Cardiff.
> 
> Long term fans have given up on the club, most of the 1927 Club has given up on the club, most of my friends have given up on the club and there's now rancour and animosity between what used to a superbly united set of fans. If this is the price of success, FUCK SUCCESS.


 
We has similar with Fayed trying to trick us out of Craven Cottage. You need to fight. We formed BTTC (Back to the cottage) which became massive and we finally won and returned. We had the support of Johney Haynes and Bobby Robson which helped and our lead spokesman, Tom Greatrex, later became an MP so his skills and diplomacy were a massive help. 

We later became a trust. 

http://fulhamsupporterstrust.com/

The fans can win. Craven Cottage is EVERYTHING to Fulham fans.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

Ed and the 1927 club are like those ex pats who fuck off abroad to line their pockets and then have the cheek to criticise how things are run back home. They pop back every now and then with their airs and graces. 

I've never been a big fan of the 1927 club to be honest. I think what did it for me was one of them in the music business hiring an expensive luxury tour bus for him and his mates and bragging about it. But they seemed to me to be in decline before red shirts were ever mentioned. Blue birds down under seem to be alright though. 

We'll find out this week how many season ticket holders didn't renew their exist seats. The waiting list will snap them up. No general sale as there won't be that many I can assure you.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

1927 said:


> Our opinion doesnt matter though mate, cos there are other supporters who evidently have more right to call themselves City fans. You know the ones, the ones who have fucked off, cos evidently they are more loyal than those who have kept going.


 boo bloody hoo 
you can talk about chucking the abuse around! you only come on here to dish out the party line now and don't answer posts directed to you do you

and no obviously i don't know anything and am not a proper fan like you, before you say it


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

mod said:


> We has similar with Fayed trying to trick us out of Craven Cottage. You need to fight. We formed BTTC (Back to the cottage) which became massive and we finally won and returned. We had the support of Johney Haynes and Bobby Robson which helped and our lead spokesman, Tom Greatrex, later became an MP so his skills and diplomacy were a massive help.
> 
> We later became a trust.
> 
> ...


The fans can only win if they unite and fight.

Most of the Cardiff fans rolled over like little puppies as soon as Tan started wafting his £100m around. Out went the all the club's heritage and tradition, and in came the glory hunters.

 It was truly shameful, embarrassing stuff.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Ed and the 1927 club are like those ex pats who fuck off abroad to line their pockets and then have the cheek to criticise how things are run back home. They pop back every now and then with their airs and graces.


Err, a large chunk of the 1927 Club went to ALL (or nearly all)  ofthe matches, both home and away. How about you?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

Editor didn't quantify how man long term fans. So his statement was useless as an indication of dissatisfaction. 2 fans is plural. 

One might assume he left off a quantifyer because any quantifyer that led any decent weight to his rant would have been quickly shown up as bollocks.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

oh grow up


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Err, a large chunk of the 1927 Club went to ALL (or nearly all)  ofthe matches, both home and away. How about you?



I'm unemployed. But still have managed all but two home games (missed whilst chasing job prospects) and have still managed six away matches thanks to a friend paying for hotels. 

If I had the money I would do all matches. I have done previously.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Editor didn't quantify how man long term fans. So his statement was useless as an indication of dissatisfaction. 2 fans is plural.


Even losing *one* lifelong term fan should be of concern to a club. Clearly you don't give a fuck because _*SUCCESS*_ could be coming your way, even if that means we've got a different strip, different badge, different colours, different nickname, different branding, a made up strapline, and quite possibly a different name.

Fuck asking the fans what they want for their own club! Fuck them all! We'll do anything Vincent Tan says!! Fuck heritage! Fuck tradition! Fuck the Bluebirds! That lower table slot in the Premier$hip could be OURS!


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I'm unemployed. But still have managed all but two home games (missed whilst chasing job prospects) and have still managed six away matches thanks to a friend paying for hotels.


Is there a point to this?


----------



## shambler (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't stand all the bloody talk (especially on the other forum) of real fans vs "plastics"

Ok maybe that's because I hardly ever go to games these days. 

I can't afford to 

Still though, I don't see why someone who's supported the club for a long time yet has moved away (possibly for work?) is no longer allowed an opinion?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

editor said:


> Is there a point to this?



You asked.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

shambler said:


> Still though, I don't see why someone who's supported the club for a long time yet has moved away (possibly for work?) is no longer allowed an opinion?


Indeed. It's a ridiculous and childish point.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

shambler said:


> I can't stand all the bloody talk (especially on the other forum) of real fans vs "plastics"
> 
> Ok maybe that's because I hardly ever go to games these days.
> 
> ...



They are allowed personal opinions. Editor keeps stating his opinion as that of THE LONG TERM REAL FANS etc. based on reading a few bulletin boards, eggo articles and some exiles. 

1927 and I are at the ground every match talking to fans we've known for years, not the mouthy bulletin board warriors and journalists spinning whatever exaggerated or made up gloom they can to increase sales.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> They are allowed personal opinions. Editor keeps stating his opinion as that of THE LONG TERM REAL FANS etc. based on reading a few bulletin boards, eggo articles and some exiles.
> 
> 1927 and I are at the ground every match talking to fans we've known for years, not the mouthy bulletin board warriors and journalists spinning whatever exaggerated or made up gloom they can to increase sales.


so no REAL LONG TERM FANS have any issue with the rebranding then?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

i'd love to be able to overlook the rebrand and be looking forward to a season in the premier league.....but i cant get over what Vincent Tan has done to the club......its not Cardiff City FC its Berjaya FC..


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2013)

Gromit said:


> 1927 and I are at the ground every match talking to fans we've known for years, not the mouthy bulletin board warriors and journalists spinning whatever exaggerated or made up gloom they can to increase sales.


So it's all made up then? No fans have turned their backs on Cardiff because of the rebrand?
So on earth what was Vincent Tan talking about when he said it was "fine" for 20-25% of the fans to be unhappy at his rebranding antics?

Was he making that up too? And is 1927 really at *every* match, as you claim?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry that was a figure of speech.

No one knows the % but we do know max season tickets sales which is good.

Plenty are unhappy. I don't know hardly any acting like the club is no longer Cardiff because of a shirt and badge change.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 3, 2013)

i gave it a go, but i got a refund on my season ticket....

ive got no problem with those who carry on as normal.....but its just not for me....

Blue Army!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2013)

24,000 at the game on monday, a march against the rebrand attracted approx 100.

I think the people have spoken.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

1927 said:


> 24,000 at the game on monday, a march against the rebrand attracted approx 100.
> 
> I think the people have spoken.


I could be wrong, but I suspect those 'people' will vanish in a fucking instant if the Vincent Tan Franchise FC dream collapses.

After all, they were *nowhere to be seen* when we were in Division Three/Four.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I could be wrong, but I suspect those 'people' will vanish in a fucking instant if the Vincent Tan Franchise FC dream collapses.
> 
> After all, they were *nowhere to be seen* when we were in Division Three/Four.



Welcome to football. Not modern football but just football.

When we were in division 3/4 attendances fluctuated according to performance and likihood of promotion then too. Tan wasn't here then.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Welcome to football. Not modern football but just football.
> 
> When we were in division 3/4 attendances fluctuated according to performance and likihood of promotion then too. Tan wasn't here then.


Difference was that many of those people who carried on supporting City through the lean times are exactly the sort of people who have had enough of the corporate rebranding. And that includes many of those "exiles" you dismiss out of hand. They were *hugely* dedicated fans when City were struggling.

I was on the dole and couldn't afford to go to the games at the time - so I created the Bluebird Jones City fanzine and raised the cash that way. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

This is the best summary I've seen so far of what Tan has done to the club:


> All the time, meanwhile, the Cardiff fan-base continues to fracture, and this schism may well turn out to be the longest lasting legacy of Tan’s tinkering with the club. This season should be amongst the greatest in the history of Cardiff City Football Club, but bridges have been burnt already and the club itself has become something of a laughing stock amongst the supporters of other clubs.
> 
> Perhaps, some have suggested, Cardiff City is already dead, that the history and heritage of the club has already been jettisoned in favour of marketing in the Far East and an apparent pot of gold at the end of the Premier League rainbow.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

In happier times, anyone remember this home game against Aldershot where the City fans raised £6,000 for their opponents?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

I think regardless of where anyone stands on the whole debacle, it has to be acknowledged that it is sad that any percentage of the fan base feels unable to support the club at what should be a momentous and exciting time.

For the chairman to then declare that the loss of their support is not a problem??

very sad


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

What I don't get is that Tan and his two-faced cronies have *lied* to the fans and they don't raise a fucking whimper in response.  Remember this emphatic club statement that the colours won't be changed?


> We have no desire to cause offence or for people to think we have no respect for the club or its history as it would appear has been suggested in various quarters including by local assembly members. We would have hoped that the significant investment made to date would have already demonstrated our good faith in that regard. Indeed, we are disappointed that anybody would think the contrary. In the light of the vociferous opposition by a number of the fans to the proposals being considered as expressed directly to our local management and through various media and other outlets, *we will not proceed with the proposed change of colour* and logo and the team will continue to play in blue at home for the next season with the current badge.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> What I don't get is that Tan and his two-faced cronies have *lied* to the fans and they don't raise a fucking whimper in response. Remember this emphatic club statement that the colours won't be changed?


 
a whole football club of supporters cocoa shunted and told to be grateful....

I honestly can’t believe the amount of people that fully bought into it too…..wearing all the Berjaya gear they can get their mitts on…..


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> What I don't get is that Tan and his two-faced cronies have *lied* to the fans and they don't raise a fucking whimper in response. Remember this emphatic club statement that the colours won't be changed?


 
And after that statement supporters actually approached Tan and begged him to stay around and invest his money and said we would be change to red if he stayed.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

are you on the payroll now?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

1927 said:


> And after that statement supporters actually approached Tan and begged him to stay around and invest his money and said we would be change to red if he stayed.


That small handful of supporters only "begged" because the deceitful twat suggested he'd pack up his toys and leave the club heading for oblivion if the puppydog supporters didn't comply with his every whimsical wish.

Sadly the stupid fuckers bought his bluff, but that doesn't alter the fact that he lied.

Cardiff fans have never wanted a colour change until Tan managed to blackmail them into it. It's a disgrace.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually no. HE never stated he'd leave if he didn't get red. 
Others speculated that he might. The sort of speculation that sells papers. 

He said he wasn't unlikely to invest the same amount if his Asian marketing tactic wasn't a goer. 

Only recently he said if the fans (like you) continue to make me feel unwelcome (harping on and on and in and on and in and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it) then I may just pack up and go. 

Seriously If the club you love is dead then go off and mourn it whilst the rest of us continue to support the club we love. For a club you want nothing more to do with you don't half hang around like an unwanted jilted lover.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Actually no. HE never stated he'd leave if he didn't get red.
> Others speculated that he might. The sort of speculation that sells papers.
> 
> He said he wasn't unlikely to invest the same amount if his Asian marketing tactic wasn't a goer.
> ...


 getting a bit OTT there imo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

and if there was no issue or split or botheration or 'just a few' then you and 1927 wouldn't be so violently attacking any dissent on the red rebrand
as there wouldn't be a need would there


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

Cardiff isn't blue any more. 

One month left in the season. People still moaning about it hasn't changed nothing. 
The club hasn't taken a hit in any way shape or form as a result. 
In fact it's getting stronger and stronger. 

Sulking about it will achieve exactly nothing. It's just spite stage now. I haven't got my way, why should they enjoy theirs?!!

Football fans are good at spite aren't they. We're forever pissing in the wind.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Cardiff isn't blue any more.
> 
> One month left in the season. People still moaning about it hasn't changed nothing.
> The club hasn't taken a hit in any way shape or form as a result.
> ...


Who the fuck are you to tell me how I should feel about the club I've supported all my life?

If I want to complain about what the cunt Tan has done to my club I will, and I won't shut up just because some of the sell-out SUCCESS brigade don't like it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Cardiff isn't blue any more.
> 
> One month left in the season. People still moaning about it hasn't changed nothing.
> The club hasn't taken a hit in any way shape or form as a result.
> ...


 again. grow up *yawn


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

Tan played this whole situation to perfection from a business point of view....he employed well known business tactics and played the club like a rusty trombone....

On the bus back from the Boleyn Ground last season when the news broke about the 're-brand' I laughed it off.....i said that the bloke has got no chance....there will be uproar....

I was gutted to find out how wrong i was......and as was previously noted on this MB......that will be the everlasting damage...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Who the fuck are you to tell me how I should feel about the club I've supported all my life?
> 
> If I want to complain about what the cunt Tan has done to my club I will, and I won't shut up just because some of the sell-out SUCCESS brigade don't like it.



You've said many times over its not your club anyone. Not the club you've supported all your life. 
Either it is or it isn't. 

If it is then support the boys. Winge yes. All part of football. 
If it ain't stop having a pop at our club. I'll defend it against you the way I have against all other critics over the years. 

You've had months of your holier than thou tirades. You are entitled to them. Just as I am entitled to say how bloody tedious they are getting and how useless they are.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

yet up there you told him to go and "mourn it" effectively telling him to shut up/go away


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> You've said many times over its not your club anyone. Not the club you've supported all your life.
> Either it is or it isn't.
> 
> If it is then support the boys. Winge yes. All part of football.
> ...


How dare I keep complaining about the massive changes that were forced on to my club without any consultation with the fans, eh? It's not like I've spent thousands of pounds supporting them over the years or anything is, it?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yet up there you told him to go and "mourn it" effectively telling him to shut up/go away



Yep thats me expressing after 8 months or so how bloody tedious its getting.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> How dare I keep complaining about the massive changes that were forced on to my club without any consultation with the fans, eh? It's not like I've spent thousands of pounds supporting them over the years or anything is, it?



You dared. Well done. You stood up for what you stood for. You were to be commended.

Now you are just flogging a dead horse and its starting to look pathetic. That mere 100 people match was embarrassing to their own cause showing how little stand up and be counted support they have left.

I'd rather we just accepted our lumps and tried to make the best of a bad situation. At least thats constructive.

I didn't like the red. But the more people have moaned about it the more it has in fact grown on me. The less stuck in the past along with our oh so many nearly days that i feel.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

I think we have to take into account that the march took place nearing the end of the season....

Most of the people who want to keep Cardiff blue have already given up on the idea......I for one wasnt going to march in the freezing cold to a game i had no intention of watching...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Welcome to football. Not modern football but just football.
> 
> When we were in division 3/4 attendances fluctuated according to performance and likihood of promotion then too. Tan wasn't here then.


 
Exactly, over the years wehave had the most fickle fans in British football.



ddraig said:


> are you on the payroll now?


 
Behave.


ddraig said:


> and if there was no issue or split or botheration or 'just a few' then you and 1927 wouldn't be so violently attacking any dissent on the red rebrand
> as there wouldn't be a need would there


No iloent attacks from us, other way round if anything.


editor said:


> How dare I keep complaining about the massive changes that were forced on to my club without any consultation with the fans, eh? It's not like I've spent thousands of pounds supporting them over the years or anything is, it?


 
Sorry I forgot, you are a superior supporter to us, how dare we have an opinion. Youbecme a massive bore on this subject long go. If you hadnt noticed the vast majority of fans are sticking by the club right now.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> I think we have to take into account that the march took place nearing the end of the season....
> 
> Most of the people who want to keep Cardiff blue have already given up on the idea......I for one wasnt going to march in the freezing cold to a game i had no intention of watching...


 
Shows how much you are bithered about the red thing, you cukdnt even be bothered to get cold. Susmup city fans through the ages, Fickle with a big fuck off capital F.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

i surrendered my season ticket because i was very bothered about 'the red thing'....and so I went away for the weekend....

should i have travelled back at £100+ to march to a game i didnt have a ticket for?......go choke on a testicle you sad khunt


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

The most annoying thing is that due to my personal circumstances we'll almost certainly get promoted just to spite me.

Spite me because i couldn't afford to renew the season ticket I've had for years for one of the best seats (IMO) in the ground.

Instead I'll depend on watching it on TV via a friend's Sky account and getting my four friends' tickets on the cheap on the odd occasions when they can't go.

May treat myself on occasion to a full price ticket if I can manage it.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> i surrendered my season ticket because i was very bothered about 'the red thing'....and so I went away for the weekend....
> 
> should i have travelled back at £100+ to march to a game i didnt have a ticket for?......go choke on a testicle you sad khunt


 
Anti red resorts to abuse shocker. You didnt say you were away, you said you didnt want to get cold. I suggest you read your own posts before caling me names.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

1927 said:


> Sorry I forgot, you are a superior supporter to us, how dare we have an opinion. Youbecme a massive bore on this subject long go. If you hadnt noticed the vast majority of fans are sticking by the club right now.


Let's see what happens if the dream doesn't come true for the Red Dragons Franchise FC, or if Tan gets bored and saddles us with even more debt.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The most annoying thing is that due to my personal circumstances we'll almost certainly get promoted just to spite me.
> 
> Spite me because i couldn't afford to renew the season ticket I've had for years for one of the best seats (IMO) in the ground.
> 
> ...


Why not support a local team instead? As 1927 keeps on reminding us Cardiff don't need your money anyway.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Why not support a local team instead? As 1927 keeps on reminding us Cardiff don't need your money anyway.


 
I have never said club could do without Gromit's money!


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

1927 said:


> Anti red resorts to abuse shocker. You didnt say you were away, you said you didnt want to get cold. I suggest you read your own posts before caling me names.


 
I think your post was the abuse......at the start of the season i would've done whatever I could've done to protest.....but in April??......

its done....


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> I think your post was the abuse......at the start of the season i would've done whatever I could've done to protest.....but in April??......
> 
> its done....


 
It was hardly the same as being called a cunt was it? Now go and do your homework.


----------



## pauld (Apr 4, 2013)

Decided a few weeks ago to walk away, and now that the season ticket deadline has passed, and the die is cast for next year, aside from the impotent rage at what has happened to our club, I feel a weird zen-like satisfaction and relief that I won't have to sit amongst the desperate wannabe red quislings in their tatty knock-off scarves and tawdry lucky kits (on their lucky red seats no doubt).

It's still our club though, on loan to Tan and the glory hunters - and if we've got a club when he gets bored / sees our triumphant Premiership dream turn to ashes, then maybe I'll be back.

Agnostic about what happens to the Dragons next term but if a record low points score and a humiliating return to the Championship precipitates an early exit from Sri Vincent Tan, then bring it fucking on.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

pauld said:


> Decided a few weeks ago to walk away, and now that the season ticket deadline has passed, and the die is cast for next year, aside from the impotent rage at what has happened to our club, I feel a weird zen-like satisfaction and relief that I won't have to sit amongst the desperate wannabe red quislings in their tatty knock-off scarves and tawdry lucky kits (on their lucky red seats no doubt).
> 
> It's still our club though, on loan to Tan and the glory hunters - and if we've got a club when he gets bored / sees our triumphant Premiership dream turn to ashes, then maybe I'll be back.
> 
> Agnostic about what happens to the Dragons next term but if a record low points score and a humiliating return to the Championship precipitates an early exit from Sri Vincent Tan, then bring it fucking on.


Good for you mate. I suggest you check out some of the lower league action and remind yourself about what football used to be about. You know, when it felt like you weren't just there to be sold shit and have your opinions ignored.

There's an ex-diehard City fan turning up for the Dulwich games!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2013)

pauld said:


> Agnostic about what happens to *the Dragons* next term but if a record low points score and a humiliating return to the Championship precipitates an early exit from Sri Vincent Tan, then bring it fucking on.



Whats the Welsh Squad got to do with it?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 4, 2013)

1927 said:


> It was hardly the same as being called a cunt was it? Now go and do your homework.


 
the sentiment is the same....dont throw about capital F's unless you are prepared to take an insult or two in return....

good day to you sir...


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

pauld said:


> Decided a few weeks ago to walk away, and now that the season ticket deadline has passed, and the die is cast for next year, aside from the impotent rage at what has happened to our club, I feel a weird zen-like satisfaction and relief that I won't have to sit amongst the desperate wannabe red quislings in their tatty knock-off scarves and tawdry lucky kits (on their lucky red seats no doubt).
> 
> It's still our club though, on loan to Tan and the glory hunters - and if we've got a club when he gets bored / sees our triumphant Premiership dream turn to ashes, then maybe I'll be back.
> 
> Agnostic about what happens to the Dragons next term but if a record low points score and a humiliating return to the Championship precipitates an early exit from Sri Vincent Tan, then bring it fucking on.


 
How you can say that about your club I dont know, you are not a Cardiff City fan.SO the club belongs to those that walk away and no one else? well fuck you! I can see why there are some people who are embracing red more because of the arrogant attitude of the anti-red, i'm a bigger fan than you. Unbelievable. and you and your ilk have the cheek to call those of us who are still there supporting the club the sad ones!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

tbf i don't think he has said that


----------



## pauld (Apr 5, 2013)

1927 said:


> How you can say that about your club I dont know, you are not a Cardiff City fan.SO the club belongs to those that walk away and no one else? well fuck you! I can see why there are some people who are embracing red more because of the arrogant attitude of the anti-red, i'm a bigger fan than you. Unbelievable. and you and your ilk have the cheek to call those of us who are still there supporting the club the sad ones!!!


 
Not a fan of the brand Cardiff City that's for sure, but they are still my club, until such time as *I* (not you or Vincent Tan) decide otherwise.

You're not sad, just desperate, like the rest of the rollover Reds (reluctant or otherwise) who have embraced the fallacious idea that football without ultimate success i.e. elevation to the Holy Land of the Premier League, is by definition without worth or meaning.

The ends justify the means, eh, and if that means trashing your heritage, history, identity and soul, then so be it - it's only a brand after all, like a packet of cornflakes - and if that don't work we'll change it again.

Enjoy your red seats, prawn sandwiches, Super Sunday, Manic Monday and soon-come name-change, however flat, empty and hollow that success may be.

(oh, and don't worry about the debts being loaded onto the club - I'm sure that will all work out just fine).


----------



## 1927 (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont actually know anyone who has seen let alone eaten a prawn sandwich at a football match.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2013)

1927 said:


> I dont actually know anyone who has seen let alone eaten a prawn sandwich at a football match.


It's an expression. 


> Prawn sandwich brigade is a term that describes corporate or otherwise emotionally detached football fans who attend matches primarily to enjoy corporate hospitality, rather than support a team. In this sense, "brigade" is used pejoratively.
> The term originated from a media comment by Manchester United captain Roy Keane who felt certain sections of the crowd had not been vocal enough in their support, and at times too quick to criticise minor mistakes, during the Champions League game against Dynamo Kyiv in November 2000:
> “Away from home our fans are fantastic, I'd call them the hardcore fans. But at home they have a few drinks and probably the prawn sandwiches, and they don't realise what's going on out on the pitch.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 6, 2013)

1927 said:


> I dont actually know anyone who has seen let alone eaten a prawn sandwich at a football match.


 
You need to get out more then


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> You need to get out more then


 
I get down the city all the time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 6, 2013)

1927 said:


> I get down the city all the time.


 
oddly enough i did once see someone eating a prawn sandwich on the grange end


----------



## 1927 (Apr 6, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> oddly enough i did once see someone eating a prawn sandwich on the grange end


 
I'm sure the snack bar at the corner of Grange and Bob Bank did langoustine!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 6, 2013)

1927 said:


> I'm sure the snack bar at the corner of Grange and Bob Bank did langoustine!


 
Years ahead of their time - they sold horse long before Tesco thought of it


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Why not support a local team instead?


 
Like Newport County you mean? Or Barry Town?

Yes, good job neither of them ever change their shirt colors eh? Oh wait...


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Like Newport County you mean? Or Barry Town?
> 
> Yes, good job neither of them ever change their shirt colors eh? Oh wait...


Ah yes. They all got a new strip, different club emblem, different club nickname and different club slogan foisted on them at the whim of their autocratic new owners too, didn't they? Oh wait....



Newport are still wearing similar colours that that they did for decades.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah yes. They all got a new strip, different club emblem, different club nickname and different club slogan foisted on them at the whim of their autocratic new owners too, didn't they? Oh wait....


Well Barry Town did!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2013)

1927 said:


> Well Barry Town did!


So exactly why did you specifically mention Newport? 

Either way, neither team's position or history is remotely similar to what happened at Cardiff.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2013)

The Mighty Bluebirds only took a point at Watford but I'm fairly content with that. 

Thought we might cancel each other out. Taylor was a shit ref...  No surprises there eh!


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2013)

They actually played in blue for an away game! The line that we'd always wear blue for the away games was another big fat lie that the fans were fed, wasn't it?

Still, better not make a fuss. Tan knows, best and SUCCESS is at stake.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2013)

No one promised that. They can't. What if the home team's kit is blue.

We lost a load of times in blue at the beginning of the season. The players fancied playing in lucky red. Our away form improved and we started singing "We're Winning abroad, how rubbish are you" thanks to our previously dire away record.... in blue.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2013)

Gromit said:


> No one promised that. They can't. What if the home team's kit is blue.


The official away strip was supposed to be blue. Are you stating that they've always worn that colour when playing teams not wearing blue? Are you sure about that?


Gromit said:


> We lost a load of times in blue at the beginning of the season. The players fancied playing in lucky red. Our away form improved and we started singing "We're Winning abroad, how rubbish are you" thanks to our previously dire away record.... in blue.


Would be the same blue that saw Cardiff suffer such a "dire record" that we got to the play off final and two cup finals at Wembley in four years? Gosh, weren't they _awful_ times?

Oh, and have you got a quote stating that the players preferred playing in red? Thanks.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 7, 2013)

1927 said:


> I'm sure the snack bar at the corner of Grange and Bob Bank did langoustine!



I once enquired about the contents of their 'Welsh burger'.

"Issa cheese burger without the cheese", I was informed.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2013)

editor said:


> So exactly why did you specifically mention Newport?
> 
> Either way, neither team's position or history is remotely similar to what happened at Cardiff.


 
I didnt mention Newport!!!! ya losing the plot.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah yes. They all got a new strip, different club emblem, different club nickname and different club slogan foisted on them at the whim of their autocratic new owners too, didn't they? Oh wait....
> 
> 
> 
> Newport are still wearing similar colours that that they did for decades.


 
No they are not. They wore blue-and-white in the 70s, red-and-white, and then black in the 30s, claret-and-blue in the 20s etc.

And Barry Town have worn every color in the rainbow, and they actually _did _call themselves 'the Dragons' for a while.

So why would you support them rather than CCFC? It's like when a band gets famous, all the original fans suddenly hate them.

http://www.historicalkits.co.uk/Newport_County/Newport_County.htm


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> No they are not. They wore blue-and-white in the 70s, red-and-white, and then black in the 30s, claret-and-blue in the 20s etc.


Their strip has remained based on orange/yellow with black trimming since 1912, with just a handful of years with other colours.

And their current strip now follows that same tradition. If you bothered looking at the link you provided yourself you'd see that as well 



phildwyer said:


> So why would you support them rather than CCFC? It's like when a band gets famous, all the original fans suddenly hate them.


That remark is as idiotic as it is inaccurate. I was at Wembley, remember?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Their strip has remained based on orange/yellow with black trimming since 1912, with just a handful of years with other colours.
> 
> And their current strip now follows that same tradition. If you bothered looking at the link you provided yourself you'd see that as well


 
Still, both Barry and Newport, which are the realistic local alternatives to Cardiff, have done the very thing that you claim has provoked you to abandon CCFC.

The truth is that these days _any _club is liable to change their strip, marketing devices and even nickname if the owners think it will make them money.



editor said:


> That remark is as idiotic as it is inaccurate. I was at Wembley, remember?


 
Of course I remember it well. I remember you as a stalwart supporter for many years before that too, which is why I'm mystified that you're moving on.

I don't think any long-term fan _likes _the changes, or any changes come to that--personally I was more upset about leaving Ninian Park.

But most probably we'll have a couple of seasons stuck with red, before Tan gets bored/goes bankrupt/is accused of crimes or pulls out for some other reason, and then we can go back to blue (and presumably back to the Championship).

No harm done, and a couple of seasons in the Prem to look back on. Unless you've already abandoned the club the minute they became successful, in which case it would be a bit difficult to change back again. Seriously, I think you just enjoy supporting the underdog... nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> But most probably we'll have a couple of seasons stuck with red, before Tan gets bored/goes bankrupt/is accused of crimes or pulls out for some other reason, and then we can go back to blue (and presumably back to the Championship).
> 
> No harm done, and a couple of seasons in the Prem to look back on. Unless you've already abandoned the club the minute they became successful, in which case it would be a bit difficult to change back again. Seriously, I think you just enjoy supporting the underdog... nothing wrong with that either.


What delusional bubble are you living in? If Tan moves on the club will be well and truly fucked with _*eye watering*_ debts and a hardcore fan base that's been well and truly split down the middle.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

*sigh


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 10, 2013)

Why's your team bus parked at Barnet's ground (Underhill)?


----------



## bendeus (Apr 10, 2013)

Regardless of the rebranding issue, they're pretty shit atm, aren't they. I wonder if they have it within their capacity to fuck up auto promotion? If it were any other team I'd deem it unlikely, but Cardiff?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2013)

We played well last night in my opinion. 

A few chances didn't go in that in other games might have. That's the rub of the green. 

We defended too deep during injury time which was stupid and disappointing as this time we paid the price. 
But all in all I always count Games in hand as lost so wasn't too upset with a point. 

Crowd were in reasonably good voice for a change. There was an electric charge in that stadium lat night.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

bendeus said:


> Regardless of the rebranding issue, they're pretty shit atm, aren't they. I wonder if they have it within their capacity to fuck up auto promotion? If it were any other team I'd deem it unlikely, but Cardiff?


I expect they'll get promoted OK. I wonder if the success-desperate Cardiff Dragons fans will think it's all been worth it if it turns out we're a bit shit in that division.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Cardiff Dragons fans



I don't know of any such club and their views on Cardiff City FC are irrelevant anyway.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I don't know of any such club and their views on Cardiff City FC are irrelevant anyway.


What else could you call a club that plays in red with a big red dragon on their badge?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiff_City_F.C.



> Full name	Cardiff City Football Club
> Nickname(s)	The Bluebirds



Either will do.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2013)

Just one more point needed. 

Oh are you going to believe us?
The blues are going up!


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Just one more point needed.
> 
> Oh are you going to believe us?
> The blues are going up!


Er, I think you'll find it's the _reds_ that are going up. 
The blues no longer exist thanks to Mr Tan.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 13, 2013)

I currently have Cardiff (in red) v Forest (in blue) on the telly.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2013)

editor said:


> Er, I think you'll find it's the _reds_ that are going up.
> The blues no longer exist thanks to Mr Tan.



We are still blues. It's our away colour and short for bluebirds. 
Takes more than a red shirt to stop loyal supporters thinking of themselves as blues and celebrating a good match in strong voice.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmm after viewing the footage I think Billy Davies was being quite generous in accepting the red card. 
Definitely a booking but worthy of a red?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 14, 2013)

never a sending off.....

it was nice hearing 'the blues are going up',......even if it didnt make sense...

especially as Forest were playing in blue....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 14, 2013)

Not all financially-motivated demolitions of a football club's history and hertiage involve a change of strip/colours.

Not all changes of strip/colours are the result of a financially motivated demolitions of a football clubs history/heritage.

If I had found a club who's jib i liked the cut of, I couldn't give a toss if they changed their strip every fortnight.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 14, 2013)

when you are so used to hearing / singing 'blue army'......'bluebirds'........'blues'........'the boys in blue and white and we're fuckin dynamite'.....'blues are going up'...etc....etc

its a bit of a flagrant piss rip if your team are being made to wear red....


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2013)

Gromit said:


> We are still blues. It's our away colour and short for bluebirds.


Except it's not always the away strip is it? Read this bollocks:


> CARDIFF City chief executive Simon Lim has insisted there are no plans to do away with blue – but admits, personally, he prefers black.
> 
> The Bluebirds went 10 points clear at the top of the Championship on Saturday with a 2-1 win over Blackpool.
> 
> ...


With the bluebird on the club's emblem reduced to a tiny afterthought shunted underneath a large dragon, and the name no longer announced when the team come on, how can a team playing in red with a dragon on our chests, be sensibly called the Bluebirds?

Spot on comment from the article above:


> Red might be 'lucky'' and black might be 'dynamic' but blue is the colour of Cardiff City Mr Lim. If we wore blue at home and red away no one would have any complaint and we would be one group of supporters again. Until that happens this will always be casting a shadow on what should be good times. No plans to get rid of the blue eh......? Hmm..... We'll see.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

He's a fucking bell-wipe isn't he? Does he dress in red or doesn't it count for him?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2013)

Lets put it another way. Blue is a state of mind,you can wear a red shirt and a red scarf and still be a blue.

Just like i was a blue wearing lucky black and gold at Wembley.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2013)

So erm, i dont do football and i have never been to a game in my life and stuff but tomorrow im like going to this game yeah. (work managers away day/night)

i just wanted to ask is this the one where they will go up into prem, or could go up, or is it just turn up and play to go up.

I have played Fifa 97 and 2012 thats about it.

Cheers


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2013)

A draw or a win and Cardiff are promoted.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Lets put it another way. Blue is a state of mind,you can wear a red shirt and a red scarf and still be a blue.
> 
> Just like i was a blue wearing lucky black and gold at Wembley.


Wow. You've really been suckered. Perhaps Cardiff are a state of mind too.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2013)

Might I be the first to say CONGRATULATIONS butt


----------



## bromley (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2013)

They did say red is a lucky colour, meanwhile back in Bristol.............


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2013)

Against modern football


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2013)

crazy!


----------



## TruXta (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats Cardiff! Good to have two Welsh teams in the top flight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2013)

Well this has gotta generate mixed feelings.

Feel for those fans who have been waiting for this, but on their terms.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 16, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## leftistangel (Apr 16, 2013)

'Congratulations'. The Cardiff Dragons can now compete in a league to finish between 7th and 20th.


----------



## rapattaque (Apr 16, 2013)

Blooooobirds! Far, far too much red on the pitch during the pitch invasion though.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2013)

Tan saying he will spend £20-£25 million next year on the radio


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats to  Cardiff City RedBlueDragonBirds


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2013)

from here
https://www.facebook.com/WalesOnlineCardiffCity/app_13716440339?ref=ts


----------



## poisondwarf (Apr 16, 2013)

Pleased for malky and the players but it's a bit of a hollow victory what with tan's whimsical rebrand.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Congrats Cardiff! Good to have two Welsh teams in the top flight.


 
Not sure Heddlu would agree


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Tan saying he will spend £20-£25 million next year on the radio


I got mine for about £30-40, DAB and everything


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

See you in blue at Anfield.


----------



## tommers (Apr 16, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Tan saying he will spend £20-£25 million next year on the radio



I was going to post something but now is not the time. Congratulations.  Welcome to the most exciting league in the world.*



*(c) Sky,


----------



## leftistangel (Apr 16, 2013)

Maddest League in The World. So mad, that fans will accept anything to get into it.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 16, 2013)

That was fucking amazing. 

Big up to Kev McNaughton. From his celebrations at the end, you could tell it really meant a lot to him.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 16, 2013)

celebrations look pretty blue as well.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> celebrations look pretty blue as well.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2013)

http://ow.ly/i/1UhBb


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy for the players and Mackay, bit miffed that this whole kit thing has for me ruined what should have been the best season. 

Here's to Mark Hughes being manager by Christmas...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2013)

with video of fans reactions 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22178174


----------



## bendeus (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations, Redbluedragonbirds. Enjoy it. Sadly, I don't feel a thing


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 17, 2013)

Two really good mates of mine, who were Cardiff through and through, very sadly died earlier on in the year. Wish they were around tonight, they would be loving it  Congratulations to Cardiff, be great to see them in the Premiership


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad City finally made it, the performances have been excellent, but the price we've paid has been far too high and far too divisive.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Brilliant, and about time too.  I was seriously beginning to think I'd die without ever seeing City in the top division.  Anything seems possible now....


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> See you in blue at Anfield.


 
Means Liverpool get two European games next year at least

Pleased for them, though would have been pleased to see anyone over f'in QPR. If they bring as much as Swansea have will be all good


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> I think your post was the abuse.....


 
You seem like an interesting fellow.  You share a lot of interests with people round here, not least your patriarchal attitude to the posts of others.

Anyway, welcome to the boards!


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> You seem like an interesting fellow. You share a lot of interests with people round here, not least your patriarchal attitude to the posts of others.


Do you have an actual point here, or are you going to offer your personal analysis of every new poster rather then debate the topic?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Do you have an actual point here, or are you going to offer your personal analysis of every new poster rather then debate the topic?


 
Only messing. Ras Malai Bait is actually an old mate of mine.

Whappen Ras?


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 17, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Two really good mates of mine, who were Cardiff through and through, very sadly died earlier on in the year. Wish they were around tonight, they would be loving it  Congratulations to Cardiff, be great to see them in the Premiership


 
Yep. My Dad and his best mate (both lifelong season tickets holders) both passed away within a short space of each other a few years ago. They would have both loved last night.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Only messing. Ras Malai Bait is actually an old mate of mine.


He talks more sense than you too.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2013)

Chuffed that City have at long last made it. The atmosphere at the Stadium afterwards was immense.

It is sad that some can no longer share that joy but it was pure joy on the pitch last night.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2013)

editor said:


> He talks more sense than you too.



Is that a difficult thing?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 17, 2013)

I had fun, I would like to see a game where they win, because the way they reacted to just a draw was insane.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> from here
> https://www.facebook.com/WalesOnlineCardiffCity/app_13716440339?ref=ts


that's a great pic


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

editor said:


> He talks more sense than you too.


 
He used to.

Unfortunately I just heard that he was eaten alive by ferocious Jacks on the way home from the game last night. Shall we have a minute's silence?

RIP Ras Bait.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2013)

The press seem to be concentrating on (local hero) Craig Bellamy's emotional reaction to promotion.

I'd have to say the one player who was most visibly happy was Kevin McNaughton. 






See that expression on his face?
He worn that same expression for the entire lap of the pitch when they came out 20 minutes later. His face must be hurting today.

He so deserves that joy though.

ETA. I want silver hair toooo!


----------



## aylee (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations Cardiff.  Never has promotion to the Premiership been so hard-won.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats, Bluebirds, you've earnt this. V Happy for you, and I wanted to see you promoted this year.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 17, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Only messing. Ras Malai Bait is actually an old mate of mine.
> 
> Whappen Ras?




i'm assuming you are just being hilarious...

i'm chuffed for the long time supporters who can overlook what has happened to the club.....but i'm gutted for the ones who deserved to be there but felt they couldnt be

Hearing it all on the radio last night made me wish I was there……but then I know if I had been it would’ve felt wrong……as it has the handful of games I’ve attended this season….


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> i'm assuming you are just being hilarious..


 
No Ras, you remember me.  We used to climb in the back of the Grand End together back in 1921.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> i'm assuming you are just being hilarious...


Oh is he being  a twat again?

I'm glad I wasn't there last night too.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 17, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> No Ras, you remember me. We used to climb in the back of the Grand End together back in 1921.


 
I think you should change your screen name


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 17, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> I think you should change your screen name


 
You might have a point there actually.

Maybe you could lend me one of yours?


----------



## starfish (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats to Malky Mackay, always nice to see an ex-Celt doing well.


----------



## bromley (Apr 17, 2013)

A photo from the away end, look at the guy on the far right bottom corner!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

Good to have three welsh teams in the premiere league


----------



## Gromit (Apr 18, 2013)

I joked to a steward that someone had nicked the corner flags believing that the club had removed them. 

This picture shows that I was mistaken. Wonder if any of em will turn up on eBay.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

Where's our old pal Ras Malai Bait today I wonder?

I hope he hasn't done himself a mischief what with all the excitement.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Good to have three welsh teams in the premiere league


 
apologies in advance for being dim, but three?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Where's our old pal Ras Malai Bait today I wonder?
> 
> I hope he hasn't done himself a mischief what with all the excitement.


Leave him alone.
Anyone would think you're trying to bully him.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Leave him alone.
> Anyone would think you're trying to bully him.


 
Anyone would think he doesn't exist.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Anyone would think he doesn't exist.


What are you on about?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> What are you on about?


 
Oh please.  Do I look stupid?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Do I look stupid?


 
Well, since you ask..............


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Oh please. Do I look stupid?


Just get to the fucking point and stop disrupting this thread. Last warning.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Just get to the fucking point and stop disrupting this thread. Last warning.


 
OK, I think Ras Bait is a sockpuppet.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> OK, I think Ras Bait is a sockpuppet.


Right. So now you've finally spat out your accusation, could you provide some supporting evidence and name who is supposedly hiding behind the identity?


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Right. So now you've finally spat out your accusation, could you provide some supporting evidence and name who is supposedly hiding behind the identity?


 
Well let's see here ... joined just two weeks ago, instantly plunged into this debate.  Almost all his posts are to this thread, vehemently supporting the "Blue" side of the discussion, regretting how as a long-term supporter he now feels alienated etc. 

Just a couple of other posts which indicate a love of reggae music and beer.  Used to live in Crwys Rd., interested in old architecture, knows the pubs of Cardiff.  Avatar shows white guy with dreadlocks.

Aha, I've got it!  It's Firky isn't it?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> apologies in advance for being dim, but three?


 
Cardiff, Swansea and Bale


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not a Cardiff fan, festivaldeb's Swansea, I'm neither.

*BUT* just leaping in here to say fair play and congratulations to Cardiff -- they've had a really good and largely consistent season, promotion fully deserved.

Malky Mackay seems like an excellent manager as well. Hope you enjoy next season, plenty here are looking forward to your visit to a certain ground ten mins walk from where I'm posting ...


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Well let's see here ... joined just two weeks ago, instantly plunged into this debate. Almost all his posts are to this thread, vehemently supporting the "Blue" side of the discussion, regretting how as a long-term supporter he now feels alienated etc.
> 
> Just a couple of other posts which indicate a love of reggae music and beer. Used to live in Crwys Rd., interested in old architecture, knows the pubs of Cardiff. Avatar shows white guy with dreadlocks.
> 
> Aha, I've got it! It's Firky isn't it?


Time for you to start apologising. There is no IP match with any other poster. Feel free to check this fact with other mods.

And then apologise for disrupting this thread with your stupid paranoid nonsense.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Time for you to start apologising. There is no IP match with any other poster. Feel free to check this fact with other mods.
> 
> And then apologise for disrupting this thread with your stupid paranoid nonsense.


 
I'll do better than that.

I'm in Cardiff next week, so if Ras is real I can buy him a pint and apologize to him in person.

What do you say Ras, fancy a trip to the Claude?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2013)

Gromit said:


> The press seem to be concentrating on (local hero) Craig Bellamy's emotional reaction to promotion.
> 
> I'd have to say the one player who was most visibly happy was Kevin McNaughton.
> 
> ...


 
Seven years and 251 appearances for the Bluebirds. He has suffered a lot of heartache as City have fallen at the last hurdle few times since he arrived. This must be sweet for him - i hope that he gets a chance to stick around and taste that top tier after all the graft he has put in. He certainly deserves it.

(_PS: is I note you did not say you would let him shag your wife_ )


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> OK, I think Ras Bait is a sockpuppet.


 
well i think you are a wasp hole......what are you trying to get at?.....you malignant crevice


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 18, 2013)

1927 said:


> I dont actually know anyone who has seen let alone eaten a prawn sandwich at a football match.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> I'll do better than that.
> 
> I'm in Cardiff next week, so if Ras is real I can buy him a pint and apologize to him in person.
> 
> What do you say Ras, fancy a trip to the Claude?


He's under no obligation to meet you but if you keep accusing new posters of being sockpuppets without even a scrap of evidence, you'll be banned.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 18, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Well let's see here ... joined just two weeks ago, instantly plunged into this debate. Almost all his posts are to this thread, vehemently supporting the "Blue" side of the discussion, regretting how as a long-term supporter he now feels alienated etc.
> 
> Just a couple of other posts which indicate a love of reggae music and beer. Used to live in Crwys Rd., interested in old architecture, knows the pubs of Cardiff. Avatar shows white guy with dreadlocks.
> 
> Aha, I've got it! It's Firky isn't it?


 
you really are a mug...

have a look on Mike Morris messageboard ccmb.co.uk....

look up Ras Malai

then come back and apologise to both me and Editor


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 18, 2013)

editor said:


> He's under no obligation to meet you but if you keep accusing new posters of being sockpuppets without even a scrap of evidence, you'll be banned.


 
OK how about this.

You've never lied to me before, and I think you're an honorable man.  So I'll ask you a direct question, and I'll accept your answer as the truth.

Were the posts credited to Ras Malai Bait written by yourself?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Were the posts credited to Ras Malai Bait written by yourself?


For fuck's sake. It is strictly forbidden for any mod to post under a different ID. Without any exceptions. That's always been the rule here and it's been upheld since the site started.

If any mod tried to do so, it would immediately be flagged up by the board software, so all the other mods would see it. And then the mod would have to explain their deception.

You are so far out of order with this completely groundless accusation that I'm really pissed off.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 19, 2013)

editor said:


> For fuck's sake. It is strictly forbidden for any mod to post under a different ID. Without any exceptions. That's always been the rule here and it's been upheld since the site started.
> 
> If any mod tried to do so, it would immediately be flagged up by the board software, so all the other mods would see it. And then the mod would have to explain their deception.
> 
> You are so far out of order with this completely groundless accusation that I'm really pissed off.


 
Fair enough.  I got it wrong.  I apologize unreservedly to both you and Ras Malai.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 19, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Fair enough. I got it wrong. I apologize unreservedly to both you and Ras Malai.


 
Wait, did you _actually_ believe that? I thought you were on the wind up?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 19, 2013)

I know its not the done thing but there is a good photoshop thread over on Mike's board. Some of them are a bit naff but there are a few classics on there.




http://www.ccmb.co.uk/fudforum/index.php?t=msg&th=356907&start=0&rid=7314

the pulp fiction and shawshank redemption jobs made me chuckle.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 19, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Wait, did you _actually_ believe that? I thought you were on the wind up?



Which do you think is the more likely? Wound his scrawny neck in before the banhammer descended


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 21, 2013)

Open top bus and all that malarkey on 5th May

http://www.facebook.com/events/517449248316919/


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2013)

The Reds are going up. Pretty much nails the argument. 
http://simonunderhill1927.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-promised-land.html?m=1


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 21, 2013)

editor said:


> The Reds are going up. Pretty much nails the argument.
> http://simonunderhill1927.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/the-promised-land.html?m=1


 
good little article.....i agree with all of it


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 23, 2013)

Cardiff City owner Vincent Tan once again asks "do i look stupid"?

Western mail 


> “I created some controversy with the colours. There was a lot of resistance. Most of the fans and most of the board were against it,” said Tan.
> 
> “I said maybe this will change our luck. I changed the logo to the national symbol.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2013)

A friend of mine who has actively opposed the change to blue - and been in the press saying so - was physically threatened by a pro-red twat recently. He's been told to stay away from future games. 

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 24, 2013)

editor said:


> A friend of mine who has actively opposed the change to blue - and been in the press saying so - was physically threatened by a pro-red twat recently. He's been told to stay away from future games.
> 
> Fucking pathetic.


 
who was he threatened by?.......wasnt Gwyn was it?

this has been one of the hardest things to come to terms with for me.......the amount of people that have embraced the re-brand to the point of actually threatening those who want to keep the club in its correct colours and badge

I honestly just dont get it.....


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

might (and money) is right!


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> who was he threatened by?.......wasnt Gwyn was it?
> 
> this has been one of the hardest things to come to terms with for me.......the amount of people that have embraced the re-brand to the point of actually threatening those who want to keep the club in its correct colours and badge
> 
> I honestly just dont get it.....


I'm not going to name names but the suggestion was it wouldn't just him doing the beatings.
And that is the final straw for me and Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

don't panic! no more cuts as we've "won the euromillions lottery" 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-citys-promotion-premier-league-2996517


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Do teams languishing in 15th place in the Premiership really get 'priceless global exposure'?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you been to Wigan lately? You can't fucking move for the International Glitterati clogging up all the local boozers and stuffing their cheeks with Uncle Joe's Mint Balls.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 24, 2013)

and what happens if Cardiff are relegated next season......do you think those die hard Malaysian bluebirds are going to stick with Cardiff?......or do you think they might just stick with Emm U, Man City, or Chelsea....


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 24, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> who was he threatened by?.......wasnt Gwyn was it?
> 
> this has been one of the hardest things to come to terms with for me.......the amount of people that have embraced the re-brand to the point of actually threatening those who want to keep the club in its correct colours and badge
> 
> I honestly just dont get it.....


 
My understanding is that it has actually gone beyond threats now and slaps have been handed out. This has even happened at a Wales away game – nothing to do with Cardiff City.

Some of the people who are ‘militantly pro-red’ are people I once considered personal friends. I have gone away with them many times watching Cardiff City and Wales. I won’t be doing so again.  

I think the red/blue split is actually a much bigger deal on the internet than it is in the pubs and workplaces in South Wales and I don’t see this hostility down the stadium – much. From what I can gather though some of the slaps that have been handed out were over things that have been said on message boards. WTF is that about?

Champions. We are going up to the top flight. This should be the highlight of any City fan’s life. Yet the re-brand, which some said would be forgotten about in a few months, still dominates a lot of conversations and if anything is creating more division among fans now than it did last summer.

Champions. I should be experiencing ecstasy, not ambivalence.

Throughout all of this I have thought to myself that the club has handled things very poorly PR wise and Tan should come out and say exactly what the logic behind the re-brand was. Unfortunately, in the last month or so he has made several public statements and every time he opens his mouth he looks more of a clown. I even sense that some of the ‘reluctant reds’ are becoming disillusioned with him and the mood for bringing back blue is gaining momentum if anything. I am not optimistic that it is a movement that is going anywhere though.

His comments about not really caring about those he has alienated leaves a bad taste in the mouth. Yet here I am, with a direct debit set up for next year’s season ticket. I think this will be my last season though. There is only so much disrespect a man (or at least this man) can take in the name of blind devotion.

Champions. I should be getting excited about visiting lots of new stadiums next season. I can’t even be arsed to go to Hull – the first time I will have missed the last away game of the season for many years.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 24, 2013)

yeh I heard about that incident at the Scotland game,........disgraceful....

I think maybe the reason you dont see any serious disagreements at the stadium is because most people who are really against the rebrand, like myself have stopped going.....(although the few games i have been to since the rebrand i have felt anger towards everyone wearing the Berjaya gear)

in normal curcumstances i woud've had a season ticket and been to a good few away games this season......i havent been away once and i got a refund on my ST...

when the game finished and i switched the radio off last Tuesday i can honestly say i was just fuggin gutted about everything....

i cant see me going to another City game any time soon....


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Champions. I should be getting excited about visiting lots of new stadiums next season. I can’t even be arsed to go to Hull – the first time I will have missed the last away game of the season for many years.


I've been watching the City since the 70s, and that's how I feel too.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2013)

‏@*CardiffCityFC*  11h
Tan Sri Vincent Tan has invited a number of guests to the #*CardiffCity* v #*BWFC* game, one of whom is Sam Hammam as his guest & friend


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 27, 2013)

Well... here we go. Off to watch my last ever game of Championship Football.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 27, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Well... here we go. Off to watch my last ever game of Championship Football.


 
last ever?

are you packing it in after next season?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 27, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> last ever?
> 
> are you packing it in after next season?



Last ever because as this is just the start of Cardiff heading off to dominate the premiership for the next 25 years. Man Utd's reign is about to end as the greatest team in football the world has ever seen rises to ascendency as predicted by Nostradamus and Sam Hammam.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Man Utd's reign is about to end as the greatest team in football the world has ever seen


 
is that why Cardiff City now play in Man Utd replica shirts?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 28, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> last ever?
> 
> are you packing it in after next season?


 

As things stand, I am not particularly excited about going next season. The re-brand has taken all the passion of it away for me. After all these years wanting to see us back in the top flight though, I feel I have to give it a go. I am not going to make any statements I might have to go back on in the future, but come next March, if I feel the way I do now, I won’t be renewing my season ticket. I don’t even think a change back to blue would do it on its own (although European football might  - perhaps I am turning into a glory hunting plastic  ).

I think the highlight for me today was Tan walking out on the pitch to the sound of “We’re Cardiff City, we’ll always be blue” ringing out from the fans.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 28, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> I think the highlight for me today was Tan walking out on the pitch to the sound of “We’re Cardiff City, we’ll always be blue” ringing out from the fans.


 
could've done with a bit more of that sort of thing at the beginning of the season.......bit late now,....half the stadium are sporting the historic Berjaya shirt....


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 28, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> My understanding is that it has actually gone beyond threats now and slaps have been handed out. This has even happened at a Wales away game – nothing to do with Cardiff City.


 
Grown men coming to blows over which is their favorite color.

Unbelievable.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2013)

phildwyer said:


> Grown men coming to blows over which is their favorite color.
> 
> Unbelievable.


Even more unbelievable when it's people being attacked for daring to express a preference for the traditional colours of their team, rather than the ones foisted on by a despotic foreign investor.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 28, 2013)

yeh it seems to be the pro-red lot who are getting most aggressive


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 28, 2013)

Tan at last night's player of the year award - the more he opens his mouth ............


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2013)

That speech was a load of fucking old tosh.  "The red dragon teaches the bluebird to fly higher". Fuck's sake. 

I see that promise of wearing blue for all the away games has long since gone.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2013)

If anyone is interested, my play list for the PEPPERMINT IGUANA RADIO SHOW this week is going to have a bit of a 'promotion party' vibe about it. Expect lots of references to blue, city, going up and soul.

It can be heard on www.dapperfm.co.uk from 8 till 10pm on Tuesday 30th April

Facebook event page here

ED.... if you have digital versions of your old cardiff city rave mixes - please message me and we can talk about how to fit them into the show.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 29, 2013)

I think ive got an mp3 of the ‘Whats His Name? Eddie May’ house remix…..let me know if you want it and I’ll try and dig it out…..


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> I think ive got an mp3 of the ‘Whats His Name? Eddie May’ house remix…..let me know if you want it and I’ll try and dig it out…..


Ah yes, I was a bit involved with that. Sadly there won't be another thanks to Vincent Tan.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Ah yes, I was a bit involved with that. Sadly there won't be another thanks to Vincent Tan.


 
were you involved with the musical side of it?....

I thought it was a fairly well produced tune......


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> were you involved with the musical side of it?....
> 
> I thought it was a fairly well produced tune......


That was my mate Mike Harris. I did the cover artwork.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 29, 2013)

are most of the 1927 Club strongly opposed to the Berjaya Rebrand?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Ras Malai Bait said:


> are most of the 1927 Club strongly opposed to the Berjaya Rebrand?


The 1927 club only remains as a club for people not going any more


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 29, 2013)

editor said:


> The 1927 club only remains as a club for people not going any more


 
such a diabolical conclusion


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2013)

editor said:


> The 1927 club only remains as a club for people not going any more


 
i kniow very little about this, i understand there is a lot of politics involved, but there is a new London Bluebirds travel group who have been invited to join the official travel group.

They have their own forum

and there has been a big debate about this over on Mike's board


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 29, 2013)

Suited and Booted....

around 1 min 35 in.... Bellamy boots unknown suited official off podium


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> and there has been a big debate about this over on Mike's board


Top post from that thread:


> It seems that Cardiff City now has supporters who don't care that the club's traditional colours have been ditched by a Malaysian businessman; they don't care that the club's iconic Bluebird emblem has been replaced by a generic, clipart Welsh dragon; they don't care that an identity which had been developed over more than a century has been almost totally erased within the space of twelve months, but they do care that a London-based supporters' group has changed its name!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 29, 2013)

If you fancy supporting a blue team, we could do with some more shareholders down on the South Coast.

For Cardiff bluebirds, the cost is one stadium clock (used).


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

Balbi said:


> If you fancy supporting a blue team, we could do with some more shareholders down on the South Coast.


I've got my team now. A team that seem to actually give a shit what their fans think and appreciate them turning up. 
Come on the Hamlet!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> That was my mate Mike Harris. I did the cover artwork.


 
If you are in cotect with Mike, let him know i have now got a copy (Thanks Ras) and it will be getting an airing on my radio show tonight.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's Tan's latest not-entirely-convincing pledge on no more rebranding:


> "We're not going to change the name [and] no more rebranding," Tan said.
> "But it's a little bit conflicting when you're singing blues and Bluebirds. When Chelsea come here what do we sing?"
> Tan added: "I don't know what we should do about that. It sounds a bit confusing.
> "Maybe the fans should think about that and tells us what we should do."...
> ...


Interestingly: 


> Tan was quoted in the Malaysia press as saying he would consider offers for the Welsh club.


He's denied it, but given his original promises about the colour change, he's clearly not a man to be entirely trusted to stick to his word.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2013)

Some good reader comments after that article too: 


> Tan asked if he looked stupid at the players dinner, cue laughter! Well, not only do you look stupid, the colour change and badge were way beyond stupid. You ruined my club just to satisfy your stupid Chinese superstitions. You culture trampled over ours. Go back to the proper colour and badge and put someone in charge that understands football, Cardiff and Wales. BLUEBIRDS, not Chinese redbirds.





> Cardiff City supporters have always chanted Blues & Bluebirds, even at away games when the home teams been Blue.
> The confusion doesn't belong to the Cardiff City supporters it belongs to Vincent Tan!
> The solution is simple & logical, if Mr Tan believes Red to be lucky, then reinstate the Blue home kit & make red the 2nd kit - Luck away from home in the premier it will be in valuable





> Blue forever. We are Cardiff City, we'll always be blue! The rebrand is a joke that has soured the season. It doesn't stop Chelsea, Inter Milan, Man City, Italy, FC Porto, Paris St Germain, Lazio et al from being successful..it's a ridiculous situation.
> 
> Give us our colours back and the confusion is over Mr Tan!





> I'll tell you what you should do - put the kit back to blue. It wasn't 'lucky red' that got us promotion, it was your financial backing, coupled with Malky's astute use of that money. Also, what a load of nonsense re the Bluebirds symbol being bullied by other symbols...completely bonkers.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 30, 2013)

good comments…..I particularly like the first two….


----------



## editor (May 1, 2013)

More financial stuff....





> Former Cardiff City manager Dave Jones issues writ against club
> 
> Former Cardiff City manager Dave Jones is suing the club for almost £540,000 in unpaid bonuses.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22359471


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2013)

One final effort please Cardiff. Just don't lose to Hull today and Gianfranco's Yellow Army will do the rest. They better or my wife is gonna be miserable all weekend.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (May 4, 2013)

big eejit said:


> One final effort please Cardiff. Just don't lose to Hull today and Gianfranco's Yellow Army will do the rest. They better or my wife is gonna be miserable all weekend.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 5, 2013)




----------



## tommers (May 5, 2013)

Nice red and black tie there Malky.


----------



## shambler (May 5, 2013)

annoyed I couldn't get home for the bus 'cause of exams, looks like a pretty good turnout. Hope you lot enjoyed it in the sun


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2013)

there was soooo much blue
fav bits were "you jack bastards, you jack bastards, we're coming you"
and "maggies dead who gives a fuck, we're Cardiff City and we're going up"

horse dismounted the copper on its back at one point on St Mary st!
great atmosphere and great crowds all the way 
wanted to get a shot of all the blue fans against red merch stall but camera shite
ticker tape on st mary st too and someone was asking where the blue was

massive event and fair play to all involved
big up Cardiff


----------



## Gromit (May 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> Nice red and black tie there Malky.



He's worn it in the dugout all season. It's the club suit.


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2013)

*In pictures: Bluebirds' celebration*


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2013)

the best of my shit phone pics


----------



## pauld (May 6, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


>



Red shirts
Red scarves
Red ties
Red bus
And to top it off, of course, the red fucking fireworks just to rub our noses in it.
So glad I didn't go to this...

Newport County for me next year for some proper glory-hunting League 2 action. C'mon Cewnty!


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2013)

*Leah Keenan* ‏@*LeahKeenan*4h​@*CardiffCityFC* pic.twitter.com/UMvhmtj5NI


----------



## Limerick Red (May 6, 2013)

Was in Cardiff for the weekend, parade was good craic, some of me pics below.


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2013)

not one arrest! not even naked people arrested!!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-city-fans-praised-police-3414789
short vid of top of St Mary st and a few pics


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2013)

Ninian Park nostalgia
pics
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/ninian-park-nostalgia-look-back-3573992


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Good to see the Cardiff City Supporters Trust survey making it clear what the real fans think of the bullshit rebrand:


> *Trust congratulate Bluebirds but make plea to Vincent Tan in wake of fans’ survey*​​*The Trust today issued the following statement which follows on the recent fans’ survey. It says:*
> The Trust would like to congratulate manager Malky Mackay and all Cardiff City players on their success in winning promotion to the Premier League and clinching the Championship title. It is a fantastic achievement.
> The financial support of Tan Sri Vincent Tan, our Malaysian owner, has also been absolutely crucial in the club achieving a dream many of us thought that we would never see.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

More: 


> Tim Hartley, chair of Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust, said: “The results show clearly that ordinary fans want a proper dialogue with the club. Shareholders in the club, which include the Trust, have also not been consulted.
> “As the only democratic voice of fans we are disappointed that our last meeting with the then club chairman was two-and-a-half years ago. We have written to the chief executive requesting a meeting with supporters, but have been told this will not happen until the season is over.
> “The results of the survey, as it relates to rebranding, indicates continuing disquiet to the changes, although a sizeable number of fans have reluctantly accepted it.”
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-supporters-trust-urge-3617237


----------



## editor (May 12, 2013)

Looks like Malky could be on his way.  Everton expected to make a move for Cardiff City's Malky Mackay as successor to David Moyes at Goodison Park


----------



## Gromit (May 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks like Malky could be on his way.  Everton expected to make a move for Cardiff City's Malky Mackay as successor to David Moyes at Goodison Park



G'luck t him. He's done faff all for Cardiff. Malky out!


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2013)

Tan considering floating club on Malaysian exchange
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/finance-experts-question-vincent-tans-4010788


> The speculation comes just weeks after the Bluebirds clinched promotion to the Premier League and would follow Manchester United’s debut on the New York Stock Exchange last year, which raised £154.4m.
> According to Reuters, the initial plan is to list on the Kuala Lumpur Stock Exchange – renamed Bursa Malaysian in 2004.
> The IPO – which would see a certain number of shares sold rather than the entire club – is in its early stages, the report adds, with details on the “timing, size and listing venue subject to change”.
> Premier League football is expected to quadruple Cardiff City’s revenue to about £80m next season, thanks largely to the bumper television broadcast rights deal.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2013)

Fuck. Modern. Football.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 26, 2013)

Not so much a protest, just loads of people getting together to celebrate blue this afternoon

Flikr


----------



## editor (May 26, 2013)

I like this very much indeed. _Real_ fans.


----------



## spacemonkey (May 26, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Tan considering floating club on Malaysian exchange
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/finance-experts-question-vincent-tans-4010788


 

Worrying. What are the implications of this?


----------



## Gromit (May 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I like this very much indeed. _Real_ fans.


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> Worrying. What are the implications of this?



1. It alows us to wipe the debts (via the prem fee) and Invest in the stadium and squad with the IPO money.
2. If we get relegated and the share value dips below the saleable value of our assets it leaves us vulnerable to being sold into extinction.

Note the stadium would not be one of the assets. I think the deal the council did with the club excludes it from future resale. Although I could be wrong and someone will find a legal way to void that.

The fact that the saleable assets might not include the stadium should affect the initial share value so we'd probably not raise massive amounts from an IPO imo.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2013)

don't know really but thought this bit interesting and looks like prob wouldn't work


> Keith Morgan, a Cardiff City supporter and director at international accountancy firm Mazars, said an IPO would be one way of Mr Tan getting a “big return” on the money he has loaned the club, which he believes to be about £60m-£70m.
> “But the benefit for the club is that in order for Vincent Tan to make money that way he will have to write-off the loans and convert them into shares,” Mr Morgan said.“That would make Cardiff City much more attractive to potential investors, especially as a Premier League club. “The problem with football clubs is there is no guaranteed income stream. Football is a very volatile income stream. In the Championship, Cardiff City’s total income was £20m. In the Premier League that income goes up to £80m.
> “If you get relegated, yes you do get parachute payments, but your income falls of the a cliff, say from £80m to £40m.
> Normally the stock exchange investors are in it for the long-haul. “If you invested in Manchester United there is very little risk of them getting relegated and therefore losing a high proportion of their income. Whereas Cardiff City, or Swansea City, there is a very real risk.”He questioned the likelihood of the IPO’s success given Manchester United withdrew from a £640m listing on the much bigger Singapore Stock Exchange last July.
> “The question is how much money are they going to raise when Manchester United could not do it? The counter-argument is that Vincent Tan has contacts in business and politics out there that might help it to be a success,” Mr Morgan said.


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


>


 
charming!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


>


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> charming!



What response do you expect when someone continues to dismiss real fans as not real fans.

*




REAL FANS*​
Do you know how I can tell? They are at the stadium *supporting* their club no matter what.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2013)

I think the key point is that a lot of people don't believe, or at least aren't sure if, it's their club any more.


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think the key point is that a lot of people don't believe, or at least aren't sure if, it's their club any more.



What you mean is that they aren't sure if they *want* it to be their club any more. 

Whether or not you buy a product is a choice. Don't like the new Mars Bar its your choice. If plenty of other's do though then they aren't going to stop selling them just for you. Its their product.

If they want it then its there for them. 
If they don't, plenty others do.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> What you mean is that they aren't sure if they *want* it to be their club any more.
> 
> Whether or not you buy a product is a choice. Don't like the new Mars Bar its your choice. If plenty of other's do though then they aren't going to stop selling them just for you. Its their product.
> 
> ...


No, he was correct the first time. Enjoy your success with the new Cardiff Red Dragons and be sure to do whatever Mr Tan asks because SUCCESS is at stake! They're going to be big in Malaysia, and that's something that's clearly been on the minds of true City fans for years.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Whether or not you buy a product is a choice.


Again, not to speak for others, but most would take exception to their club being referred to as a 'product'. In this day and age that may well be what it's turned into, but that wasn't what it was originally and it's not what they signed up for.

In this instance, they've basically had something they loved taken from them and then corrupted and poisoned.

Technically, yes, it is a choice between supporting the team or not, but it's a choice that has been forced on people and a choice between two evils is not really much of a choice at all.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2013)

Posted elsewhere and spot on:


> http://www.spiked-online.com/site/article/13644/
> 
> "Why opt for the Championship when you can compete in ‘best league in the world’? Well some fans have stopped believing the Premiership hype. The truth is that many fans are disenchanted with the soullessness and commercialisation of modern football. They fear that promotion will mean extortionate ticket prices, rescheduled kick-off times, mercenary players, sanitised stadiums and getting thumped every week by clubs bankrolled by overseas oil tycoons. Our games are more likely to be televised, but a few cursory minutes at the fag-end of _Match of the Day_ is hardly a mouth-watering prospect."​


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Again, not to speak for others, but most would take exception to their club being referred to as a 'product'. In this day and age that may well be what it's turned into, but that wasn't what it was originally and it's not what they signed up for.
> 
> In this instance, they've basically had something they loved taken from them and then corrupted and poisoned.
> 
> Technically, yes, it is a choice between supporting the team or not, but it's a choice that has been forced on people and a choice between to evils is not really much of a choice at all.



It was a product in 1910 and its a product now. You are fooling yourself if you don't believe that something you pay for is not a product.


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Posted elsewhere and spot on:



Then you shouldn't have taken a Wembley playoff ticket?
Someone else who does want Cardiff in that league should have had it.

I guess you don't want to go into Europe either as thats even more about the money money money.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It was a product in 1910 and its a product now. You are fooling yourself if you don't believe that something you pay for is not a product.


Firstly, more and more I pay for stuff to support it, not because it is a 'product'.

Secondly, I would disagree with the apparent definition of a 'product' as something that's sole purpose is to be bought and sold. Supporting a football club isn't like going to the cinema, it's not an exchange of money for entertainment, or even 'success'. Football clubs, and other sports clubs, play a role in a community, and as such the supporters generally have different expectations and interests to other 'products'.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It was a product in 1910 and its a product now. You are fooling yourself if you don't believe that something you pay for is not a product.


You really don't 'get' football and the community, do you?


----------



## Gromit (May 27, 2013)

editor said:


> You really don't 'get' football and the community, do you?



Park football? Yeah i used to manager a team once.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Park football? Yeah i used to manager a team once.


 
Like I said, you really don't 'get' football and the community, do you?


----------



## The39thStep (May 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Posted elsewhere and spot on:



You can pretty much watch any live Premiere game in pubs now,now need to wait until match of the day.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 29, 2013)

Well - it looks like tan still likes red - but from the new kit it is not clear what kind of red he likes!






Worst Cardiff City strip ever?

As much as i hate the rebrand, last years black shorts and red top at least looked ok. But THIS?


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2013)

It's a toss up for me between that and one of the Joma kits we'd had which was truly ugly and the sizes were all to fuck too. 

Burgundy shorts though. Really?!!


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 29, 2013)

Gromit said:


> It's a toss up for me between that and one of the Joma kits we'd had which was truly ugly and the sizes were all to fuck too.
> 
> Burgundy shorts though. Really?!!


 
I have never considered myself into fashion, but that collar looks fucking dreadul.

No matter.. i dont have to wear it anyway


----------



## Gromit (May 29, 2013)

The badge and the puma logo look as if they are trying to get as far away from the collar as possible. Any further away and they'd be on the back.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 29, 2013)

The irony is it'll probably be the highest selling kit in the clubs history.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

That kit is a fucking embarrassment - so in essence, it's a perfect accompaniment to the embarrassment of a club we've become.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Even the Daily Mail is ripping the fucking piss. 



> After winning promotion to the Premier League for the first time, Cardiff City will want to look the part.
> 
> But the new vivid red home strip unveiled by kit makers Puma today has been roundly panned by fans.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 29, 2013)

Smart move from the club.  Make sure there's no Full Kit Wankers in the stands.

Sorry Cardiff fans, that kit's just shit


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

Proud to have got my story above the official site on the BBC Cardiff City homepage


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2013)

this is a bit weird



> ​*David Owens*‏@asoundreaction​
> Eh? RT @PeterJohnLaw 'The two Puma King stripes reflect the fans loyalty to the club, which is appreciated by all.' http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/cardiff-city-kit-201314-season-4027877 …


----------



## poisondwarf (May 30, 2013)

That kit is simply horrible,  cheap looking and a fucking embarrassment. It was so nice to see all the people in blue outside various pubs the other day.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2013)

It's all shit marketing-speak. Maybe it makes sense for the Malaysian stock market. Cardiff City have turned into a joke.


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 30, 2013)

Club back tracking on the shorts now and running a poll for all season ticket holdrs on e-mail data base




> On Wednesday we launched the first images of the 2013/14 home kit, which featured two shades of red, the darker of which was carried in the shorts. The decision had been made to help visually distinguish the club in the Premier League, while continuing the theme of our successful 2012/13 Championship winning season.
> 
> The resulting response carried across social media quickly indicated that a large number of supporters were unhappy with the choice of colour concerning the shorts. For that we apologise.
> 
> ...


 
Much as i would love to vote - i aint going to endorse the red in anyway and there is no return to blue shirts option.


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2013)

you can have black or white!





oh dear!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/cardiff-city


----------



## Clint Iguana (May 31, 2013)

is the worm finally turning?




> *Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust and Cardiff City Supporters Club today issued a joint Press statement:*
> As designs of the new red home kit were released this week, Cardiff City Supporters’ Trust and the Supporters Club have urged Bluebirds fans to keep faith with blue.
> 
> Tim Hartley, Trust chair, said: “We, of course, welcome the investment of Vincent Tan which has helped deliver the dream of Premier League football next season. But we firmly believe that the overwhelming majority of Cardiff City supporters would prefer to see the restoration of our traditional blue at home games.”
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

petition
http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/bluebirds-unite-conserving-ccfcs-identity.html


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

This whole thing is a farce.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2013)

Cardiff fans have voted for their team to look like Man Utd (option 4) after ShortsGate. 







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-22737186


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2013)

It's almost an accidental success that they've moved talk away from the shirts.

I read the thread backwards and then realised that the above is anything but true.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Bellamy could almost swing me back to the Bluebirds.
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/craig-bellamy-cardiff-city-miles-4040306


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 10, 2013)

Interesting article in Huffington Post


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2013)

Clint Iguana said:


> Interesting article in Huffington Post


 
Good piece. There's hope yet.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently 600 turned out for bluebirds unite meeting tonight


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2013)

That's more like it! Suddenly I don't feel so embarrassed by City fans any more.


> Bluebirds Unite founding member Sian Branson addressed congregated supporters, saying: “We feel that with Cardiff City being promoted to the Premiership and the club being on the world stage, it’s more important than ever our identity is restored.”
> 
> The meeting heard of plans to organise a committee, register the group as a charity supporting youth football, organise family days and ask for a meeting with the club.
> 
> ...


Just joined the Facebook group. 2,353 members already. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/BLUEBIRDSUNITE/


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2013)

Petition signed. Over 5.5k have signed it now. 
http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/bluebirds-unite-conserving-ccfcs-identity.html


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2013)

The club listened hard to the fans - so the shorts in the club shop window are still those comedy red ones.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2013)

Mmmm. What a lovely sports shirt logo.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2013)

The redwash continues:


> Ive been told our club shop will not be stocking any more Blue Retro 70's classic Dwyer shirts large/extra large sizes or any of the other ones.


(CCFC  forum)


----------



## Gromit (Jun 15, 2013)

Perhaps they weren't selling enough of them to make it worth them stocking any more. 

Conspiraloon behaviour to automatically assume hidden agenda motives for a supplementary stock item decision.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Perhaps they weren't selling enough of them to make it worth them stocking any more.
> 
> Conspiraloon behaviour to automatically assume hidden agenda motives for a supplementary stock item decision.


 
where are you getting the conspiraloon stuff from?
pretty straightforward, they've stopped selling them


----------



## Gromit (Jun 15, 2013)

ddraig said:


> where are you getting the conspiraloon stuff from?
> pretty straightforward, they've stopped selling them



Referring to it as a part of redwashing with no evidence that is the reason why the item is no longer stocked.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

who referred to it as redwashing?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Referring to it as a part of redwashing with no evidence that is the reason why the item is no longer stocked.


Redwashing being the process by which Tan is trying to remove all traces of blue heritage from the club.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry, just noticed that's what you meant gromit, ed's post


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)

We've turned into such a joke...


> With the striker less than 12 months into a three year deal, t*he Bluebirds or Dragons or whatever they're calling themselves this week...*


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/apr/26/football-transfer-rumours


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)

Great to see the resistance to Tan and his shitty rebranding getting mainstream coverage.
Cardiff City Fans - Young Female Leader Makes Her Mark


> When quizzed on why a blue home shirt and club crest are so important to her, she is unequivocal, "The blue shirt and bluebird represent our city and have done for more than a century. We are a proud nation and as Wales' capital city football club we feel that to desecrate our identity is entirely wrong. It's like taking the Welsh rugby jersey and turning it purple. We feel that our identity should be equally respected. We like to think of ourselves as the Cardiff City conservation society."
> 
> I then asked how, specifically, she plans to deliver on her aims; with barely a pause, she answers, "it's going to take lots of hard work, no question about it, but we plan on holding blue themed family fun days and campaigns to encourage as many fans as possible to wear blue to matches. We're really keen to show just how much our identity means, but in a positive way."
> 
> She smiled and added, rather cryptically, "and there are one or two things 'in the pipeline,' which we think City fans are going to really enjoy..."


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 18, 2013)

That badge looks like something you could get embroidered onto your school V-neck down at the only tailor's shop in town that sold school uniform.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2013)

and what is going on with this bluebird from the club mailout?


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2013)

Can't be arsed to start a new thread (I believe that's the first time ever for me, such is my disenchantment with the club), but here's the fixtures:


> Full Cardiff City fixtures
> 
> 17/08/2013 15:00 West Ham United (a)
> 
> ...


----------

